# Spring rainbows 2016 - Come keep me company!



## Amygdala

As of today, we're officially back to ttc after a mmc just last week. I had a d&c on Thursday and have no more bleeding or symptoms now. I'll take a hpt toward the middle of next week and once it's negative, I'll start ovpks. I've got an unresolved bladder issue but I'm hoping that'll be sorted by the time my cycle gets back on track. 

I'd really like some company on this journey. How do you feel about trying again? Are you doing anything to prepare your body?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello, I shall join and keep you company, had my first negative test about a week ago after my miscarriage back in November!!! loooong wait!!! Anyway think I _might_ have ovulated last week due to some suspected O pain. I am now just waiting on either AF to arrive or a positive test in a week or so. 

Good luck Amy xx


----------



## Wishing_well

Can I join?
We're still TTC #3 after 8 losses last year, but I'm drastically losing hope! I'm currently 13dpo but pretty sure I'm out. I have a consultant appointment next month so I'm clinging onto hope that I'll get some answers!


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, fingers crossed for you! That really was a long wait. I guess I should prepare for the possibility that it might take a while to get cycles back. How do you feel about the tww now?

Wishing_well, I have nothing but respect for you. How do you keep going with ttc after everything you've been through? Really hope you get some answers soon and it's good news for you. 

ASM, I feel totally normal today. Still some spotting but minimal and no more nausea or crampy uterus or anything. It may sound weird but I'd kinda forgotten what "not pregnant" feels like. Being reminded kinda makes me dread another first trimester. But of course I do want that third baby and so I'd rather get it over with sooner than later. I do not enjoy early pregnancy though and tbh I won't be able to relax and fully enjoy our family until baby 3 is well into toddlerhood and there are fewer things to worry about when it comes to their health. Pregnancy and the newborn stage are pretty scary I think. Anyway, I'm tempted to test tomorrow, as I feel so completely non-hormonal. But tomorrow is only day 3 post-d&c which seems crazy early to expect a negative hpt? Especially since it could literally take months...


----------



## Wishing_well

Amygdala said:


> Jemma, fingers crossed for you! That really was a long wait. I guess I should prepare for the possibility that it might take a while to get cycles back. How do you feel about the tww now?
> 
> Wishing_well, I have nothing but respect for you. How do you keep going with ttc after everything you've been through? Really hope you get some answers soon and it's good news for you.
> 
> ASM, I feel totally normal today. Still some spotting but minimal and no more nausea or crampy uterus or anything. It may sound weird but I'd kinda forgotten what "not pregnant" feels like. Being reminded kinda makes me dread another first trimester. But of course I do want that third baby and so I'd rather get it over with sooner than later. I do not enjoy early pregnancy though and tbh I won't be able to relax and fully enjoy our family until baby 3 is well into toddlerhood and there are fewer things to worry about when it comes to their health. Pregnancy and the newborn stage are pretty scary I think. Anyway, I'm tempted to test tomorrow, as I feel so completely non-hormonal. But tomorrow is only day 3 post-d&c which seems crazy early to expect a negative hpt? Especially since it could literally take months...

In all honesty, I don't. I'm an emotional wreck each month, but my girls keep me going! I shouldn't complain when I'm lucky enough to have them &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Amygdala

I think you're perfectly justified in complaining. Hopefully this chapter is nearly over for you and the next one will be a very happy one. :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

uhh I don't really know how I feel, I kind of wanted AF to show like immediately so I could say that I've been reset and know where I am but then again I want to be pregnant so badly that if it turns out I've conceived first month then I'd be ecstatic. it has taken this long to get a negative test that I'm out on hope that my cycles or even my BFP will show anytime soon and I just want my baby in my arms :cry:

i did read that most women tend to get their negatives within a couple of weeks, so I really hope you are one of those lucky ones that get theirs fast. 

wishing_well I'm sorry to hear of the trouble you have been having and admire your journey to keep going.


----------



## TTC74

Hi. I had my MMC on dec 20th. I had misopristonol rather than a D&C and I'm just now reaching neg on the hpts (but not quite). Like you, I'd be happy to see AF but even more happy to get a BFP.


----------



## Amygdala

That's a long wait as well, TTC! Are you going to start trying again this first cycle? Hopefully, if you're about to get a negative test, ovulation shouldn't be too far away? 

Jemma, I know what you mean. If I do get AF at the end of this cycle, I think I'll still feel relieved that I can have a bit of a better idea of what's going on then. But of course really, I want a bfp. Right now, I don't know if that's realistic though. It's busy times with the kids and work and DH and I have been very tired and haven't really nurtured our physical relationship. We've both been missing that but of course now we're not allowed for a while. It seems weird to me to rekindle things "just" to make a baby. We're in a good place in our relationship, no worries over our emotional connection but it feels like maybe we should have a sex life again for its own sake first? That said, neither of us wants to wait because time is getting on. But I do wish we had more time for romance.


----------



## TTC74

I am trying again this cycle. According to FF, I Od 8 days ago (I've only had a teeny bit of hcg meandering in my system so it's posiible but I really don't know).


----------



## Pink Petals

Hi,
Count me in! We have chatted before on another thread. I had a natural MC mid-December, followed by a very short annovulatory cycle (got my AF after 23 days). Now, I am on cycle 2 and gearing up to O. 
I have been trying to eat healthy and exercise everyday. DH is taking Fertilaid and wearing loose boxers (he has low morph caused by varicocele). This combination got us our our BFPs in the past, so hoping it works for us again! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, your chart looks very promising. Fingers crossed!

Pink Petals, welcome! Are you taking prenatals? DH is taking zinc and I've just started prenatals again today. I was on a higher dose of folic acid (due to bmi) and I've not managed to bring myself to take those again. I will tonight though.


----------



## TTC74

I know it could just be hcg fluctuations, but I bought a bunch of Walmart cheapies yesterday and they were negative. Well, today I turned one positive. Fingers crossed that it's not just fluctuations!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pink Petals

Amygdala said:


> TTC, your chart looks very promising. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Pink Petals, welcome! Are you taking prenatals? DH is taking zinc and I've just started prenatals again today. I was on a higher dose of folic acid (due to bmi) and I've not managed to bring myself to take those again. I will tonight though.

Yes, taking prenatals. I actually never went off them since TTC my first, because we nursed so long. Also taking iron, because I've heard that iron can be low after a MC and my iron tends to be at the low end of normal.

I didn't know you need more folic acid with a higher BMI. I am 10ish pounds over weight. Wonder if I should take more?


----------



## bcos21

I just got my first Af post d&c yesterday and I was kinda disappointed we didn't catch the first ovulation but onto next cycle. Along with Af I also got my hospital bill from d&c it cost more for that than to have my son. Insane


----------



## JemmaLouise

Well I am getting frustrated with my body at the mo... been getting bouts of sickly feelings, have had heartburn a couple times (which I never get), feeling like there is lots of discharge (sorry tmi) and have this insane tight/pulling feeling in my abdomen. Now this could be AF or pregnancy for me but no sign of AF still and producing negative tests. Could be early testing as I've no idea how many dpo I am since I've no idea when I MIGHT have O'd post miscarriage. 

grrrrr... give me something to distract me from my own head mash... how is everyone? any updates ladies? xxx :hugs:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Joining if that's OK, had mc on DEC 20 but tried natural ended up taking misoprostal lastcmonday for two nights, passed gestational sac Monday. Was told to wait for dating reasons so we are trying, not preventing, not temping or anything this month, have to take a hpt on Feb 1st for the Dr, but if it happens it happens!!!! fF thinks my o week starts Wednesday, going to DTD this week whenever we can, TTC #3 after two mc, fingers crossed for spring bfps for all.


----------



## Wishing_well

I tested again today (after getting negatives) and got this... I can see something but fully expect it to end in mc again. So I'm in denial.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Congrats wishing. Praying this is your rainbow.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

I see it, and has pink to it, stickie beans


----------



## Amygdala

Wishing, congratulations! I won't get too gushy as I totally understand that you don't trust it. But really hoping this is the one for you. :hugs:

TTC, have you tested again? Are you getting darker lines?

Bcos, congrats on cd1! I'd be disappointed as well but at least you know where you are now and can have some sort of normality again. 

PinkPetals, here they recommend 5mg folic acid for anyone with a bmi over 30. I'd assume you're far off that? It's a relatively new recommendation and I'm not really sure I think it's necessary. But then some people recommend the higher dose after a miscarriage as well, in case there was a folic acid uptake problem that caused it. 

Hi Dolphinleigh! We're probably in a similar situation. I had a d&c last Thursday. Are you going to test at home or just wait for your appointment in February? I've tested already :blush: but of course it was still positive. Never been so eager to see just one line. :(


----------



## TTC74

I think the couple tests I'm getting here and there with darker lines are just differences in the sensitivity between each individual cheapie tests. The FRERs have continued to fade to near nothing.


----------



## mitchnorm

Can I join!?

Had a mc July last year which turned out to be a partial molar. After being monitored by charing cross for several weeks I was discharged and fell pregnant 3 weeks later....Unfortunately scan on xmas eve showed no HB...I was 9 weeks.. it had stopped less than 24 hours before (I saw HB at 6 weeks). D&c 30th December....fortunately it wasn't another molar. Phew!

Think I ovulated last few days...ish...but didn't ttc as want to give my body one cycle and charing cross want a clear pregnancy test to ensure hcg goes back to normal. Got a negative hpt day 18 after d&c so pretty hopeful for AF to arrive at normal time.

It's killing me missing this month but feel it's the sensible and best option for me x x wishing us all good luck


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Amygdala said:


> Wishing, congratulations! I won't get too gushy as I totally understand that you don't trust it. But really hoping this is the one for you. :hugs:
> 
> TTC, have you tested again? Are you getting darker lines?
> 
> Bcos, congrats on cd1! I'd be disappointed as well but at least you know where you are now and can have some sort of normality again.
> 
> PinkPetals, here they recommend 5mg folic acid for anyone with a bmi over 30. I'd assume you're far off that? It's a relatively new recommendation and I'm not really sure I think it's necessary. But then some people recommend the higher dose after a miscarriage as well, in case there was a folic acid uptake problem that caused it.
> 
> Hi Dolphinleigh! We're probably in a similar situation. I had a d&c last Thursday. Are you going to test at home or just wait for your appointment in February? I've tested already :blush: but of course it was still positive. Never been so eager to see just one line. :(

I have tested already, negative, I was at 1000 hormone level DEC 18 so I think once everything passed I fell quickly, fingers crossed!!!! I will test again on the weekend, then wait until Feb 1 st with the hpt that he hospital gave me to test.


----------



## bcos21

Yup onto a new cycle for me. If I were to fall pregnant this next cycle baby would be due in Oct just like my son lol who knows! Hoping for rainbows for us all


----------



## JemmaLouise

congrats wishing :hugs: fx'ed it's a sticky bean 

hello new joiners, hope everyone is doing alright 

tested this morning... BFN :cry:


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry Jemma!

Bcos, an October birthday would be nice, wouldn't it?

On a related note: anyone planning on taking a break in March? We've always said we'll avoid a Christmas birthday, just because it's such a busy time already. And now I have a big deadline at the end of March as well so we'll stick with that. But I'm thinking I'll find it really hard to have to prevent, if I'm not pregnant by then. And then there's a part of me that's wondering whether to wait until April altogether. Ah, it's all so confusing. The timing of my last pregnancy would have been perfect. :-(


----------



## JemmaLouise

I would agree with you Amy, a Christmas birthday is not ideal, I will be not ttc then too. But you should do whatever makes you happy, if you want to keep trying to get pregnant in the mean time then why not, but I understand that it would be hard to prevent during that month when all yous want is a BFP any day... at least that's the case here. 

do you know your cycle yet or still bit hazy after MC? I am going to contine testing each morning until either AF or BFP :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

I'm in the same boat - testing daily until AF or BFP.


----------



## JemmaLouise

No fun is it TTC :shrug: have you bought a load of cheapie tests? I had to when I MC'ed and got tons left :dohh: I am a bit of an addict when it comes to testing, I am sure when I tested this morning there was a super faint squinter (could have been evap) but unless it's a glaringly obvious line then I'm not getting my BFP hopes up.


----------



## TTC74

Yes. I've got a ton of tests too. And I've still got a squinted left from my MC. So, I'm looking for a darkening of the line. It's maddening! :wacko:


----------



## JemmaLouise

fx'ed for our darkening lines xxx :winkwink:


----------



## TTC74

Fx indeed! But at 10 DPO, I'm starting to get pessimistic about this cycle.


----------



## bcos21

Amygdala said:


> Sorry Jemma!
> 
> Bcos, an October birthday would be nice, wouldn't it?
> 
> On a related note: anyone planning on taking a break in March? We've always said we'll avoid a Christmas birthday, just because it's such a busy time already. And now I have a big deadline at the end of March as well so we'll stick with that. But I'm thinking I'll find it really hard to have to prevent, if I'm not pregnant by then. And then there's a part of me that's wondering whether to wait until April altogether. Ah, it's all so confusing. The timing of my last pregnancy would have been perfect. :-(

I feel the same way about my last pregnancy, the time was great. Due in July :( my son was born Oct 2 so any time in Oct would be OK. I just don't want them to have the same birthday. November is good too but im with you, I don't want a Christmas due date. My husband thinks it's silly but idk I guess we will see what happens. I was on my way to accepting the upcoming changes, now I'm back to worrying how my son will feel about sharing our time lol ugh so silly I know


----------



## TTC74

Am I the only one still waiting on AF from a Dec MC/MMC or are there others?


----------



## JemmaLouise

I am a November MC still waiting :nope:


----------



## mitchnorm

TTC74 said:


> Am I the only one still waiting on AF from a Dec MC/MMC or are there others?

Me...but I am only day 20 after d&c.....felt like an extended ovulation. ..loads of cm and pressure down there. Skipping this month.....eagerly awaiting AF....the only occasion I will say that


----------



## Amygdala

I'm technically a December mc but since my d&c wasn't until mid-January, I think I'll have a while to wait yet. Still pretty dark test lines for me so I won't even try again until end of this week I think.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

i am still waitin but the miso pillswere not given until a week ago so i am cd9 well cd10 cause its wednesday now, lol, so just trying to get some bding in but my 2 little ones are against us :( so FF says o week starts tomorrow dtd sunday so fingers crossed we get some in this week......


----------



## Amygdala

I wasn't going to count cycle days until after my first AF because they're likely going to be all over the place anyway. But now I'm thinking it might give me a bit more of a feeling of normality. So: I'm cd 6 today. I'm not expecting ovulation to be "on time" compared to a normal cycle but I guess it's probably time to start testing for ovulation soon? Those of you who did, when did you start?


----------



## Dolphinleigh

I think I am ovulating, not testing with lh tests regularly but I felt left side o pain on Mon,Tues and I am just hoping we catch, were not overly trying this cycle if it happens iut does but I would be estactic if we did!!!!

Now to get the girls asleep early so we can do the deed, lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

Well that crampy pain I was having a couple weeks ago couldn't have been O as I would now be 11 dpo at the earliest and I'm still BFN... hopes are down the toilet :cry: so frustrating as AF isn't in sight either. Really don't know what to do, I assumed that once I had a negative test something would feel different but I'm no further along than I was waiting for the positives to fade. it's now been 3 days short of 2 months since the bleeding stopped and I'm still lost.

is there anything the doctor can do? anyone know? 

good luck to all those chasing O... Amy sorry the test lines aren't progressing so fast... I hope you get your negative soon x :flower:

sorry for going on, another friend has announced their pregnancy on Facebook this morning so I'm more emotional than normal


----------



## Amygdala

Oh, Jemma, that sucks. I'm sorry you're still in limbo! Facebook can be treacherous in these times. The day after my d&c, DH's cousin liked a pat from her friend, a total stranger to me, who had just announced her pregnancy with a scan picture and my exact due date. :-( Didn't need that. But then yesterday, in the real world, I was sitting with two friends, both pregnant with their third and someone asked me "oh, so you've only got the two?" That one stung as well. So I guess my pint is you're not safe anywhere for a bit.


----------



## TTC74

DH excited me this morning by saying that the FRER was CLEARLY darker this morning. I think it was just a test difference though bc I took an answer and it was not darker.


----------



## Pink Petals

Amygdala said:


> Oh, Jemma, that sucks. I'm sorry you're still in limbo! Facebook can be treacherous in these times. The day after my d&c, DH's cousin liked a pat from her friend, a total stranger to me, who had just announced her pregnancy with a scan picture and my exact due date. :-( Didn't need that. But then yesterday, in the real world, I was sitting with two friends, both pregnant with their third and someone asked me "oh, so you've only got the two?" That one stung as well. So I guess my pint is you're not safe anywhere for a bit.

Ugh. This. I've got one friend that I work closely with who got pregnant within 2 weeks after I did. It is going to be so tough watching her go through every stage, knowing that's about where I would be. So tough. Also, 3 birth announcements on FB since the MC. 

I am sorry to all those feeling confused about their cycles. :hugs: It is so cruel how recovery can drag on and on. I hope things settle for you soon and at least start to make sense.

I think I am O'ing today, or might have yesterday. I had a positive opk last night and again this morning. The start of a BBT shift this morning as well. Fingers crossed we caught the egg. Now, more waiting.


----------



## Amygdala

Fingers crossed for you, Dolphin and PinkPetals! Anything to keep you busy during the tww?


----------



## Amygdala

I'm wondering if someone can clarify these results for me. I'm still getting a positive pregnancy test (thankfully it's lighter than it was two days ago). I'm also getting a clearly positive ovulation test. Is this from leftover hcg? I can't be ovulating with leftover hormones in my system, can I?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala said:


> I'm wondering if someone can clarify these results for me. I'm still getting a positive pregnancy test (thankfully it's lighter than it was two days ago). I'm also getting a clearly positive ovulation test. Is this from leftover hcg? I can't be ovulating with leftover hormones in my system, can I?

Yes to both. It could be leftover hcg in your system. You could be ovulating with leftover hcg in your system if it is low enough.


----------



## nags

Hi new to bnb but loving it already,I had a mc in july 2014 was twins but doc couldn t see even 1 sac in ultrasound lol never mind 2. I already have 2 girls and 1 boy thought would try for 1 more as all are in school now.
Have been ttc for 3 months, usually af is on time but was due on the 16th jan nothing yet,have been testing since 6 days before af due got 3 v v v faint positive then they dissapeared:shrug: 


so still waiting have alot of lower back pain and no af pain though,feel extremely hungry never full and Im not a big person nor do I have a large appetite had also 3 really positive opks on day of af and after nothing makes sense:dohh:


----------



## Amygdala

TTC74 said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if someone can clarify these results for me. I'm still getting a positive pregnancy test (thankfully it's lighter than it was two days ago). I'm also getting a clearly positive ovulation test. Is this from leftover hcg? I can't be ovulating with leftover hormones in my system, can I?
> 
> Yes to both. It could be leftover hcg in your system. You could be ovulating with leftover hcg in your system if it is low enough.Click to expand...

Oh really? I didn't realise that ovulation was possible while still getting:growlmad: positive hpts. Great. So basically, ovulation tests won't tell me much unless I get a bfn pretty soon? Oh well. Have decided to just test with both every morning now, hopefully the progression will give me more insights. I do think it's hcg rather than ovulation atm, would be very, very early for ovulation. 


Nags, welcome! Sounds like things are quite confusing for you atm. Do you think those faint positives were a chemical pregnancy? Could very well just have been evap lines though. I'm hoping you'll get a clearer answer or AF very soon.


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if someone can clarify these results for me. I'm still getting a positive pregnancy test (thankfully it's lighter than it was two days ago). I'm also getting a clearly positive ovulation test. Is this from leftover hcg? I can't be ovulating with leftover hormones in my system, can I?
> 
> Yes to both. It could be leftover hcg in your system. You could be ovulating with leftover hcg in your system if it is low enough.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? I didn't realise that ovulation was possible while still getting:growlmad: positive hpts. Great. So basically, ovulation tests won't tell me much unless I get a bfn pretty soon? Oh well. Have decided to just test with both every morning now, hopefully the progression will give me more insights. I do think it's hcg rather than ovulation atm, would be very, very early for ovulation.
> 
> 
> Nags, welcome! Sounds like things are quite confusing for you atm. Do you think those faint positives were a chemical pregnancy? Could very well just have been evap lines though. I'm hoping you'll get a clearer answer or AF very soon.Click to expand...

I'm not a dr of course, but that's what I've read online and FF thinks I Od when I was still testing positive on hpts. :shrug:


----------



## JemmaLouise

yeah I heard that you can O if your hcg is low enough :shrug: bodies are weird lol 

I've bit the bullet and bought a BBT and some cheapie O tests from eBay. I am going to follow some of the lovely ladies advice from here and start to chart. hopefully will get some answers or at least in the meantime distract myself. best have a ganders at how the old body works :blush: 

is there any other things I should be doing? I'm also taking pregnacare conception supplements :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

You can get positive ovulation sticks when still have hcg in system. ...Basically some people use ovulation sticks as pregnancy tests. So ovulation sticks are thrown all out of whack when hcg knocking around. Sorry. Likely not ovulation. Same happened to me last summer after mc :wacko:


----------



## Pink Petals

I don't know a lot about it, but don't they give hcg trigger shots to induce ovulation as an infertility treatment? :shrug:

"They" (whoever that is) say you can't ovulate with hcg above 5. However, I found many stories from women online who swear up and down that they did, because they got pregnant. So I think it is possible, but probably unlikely. 

I had faint hpts and even ewcm, O pain and almost positive opks after my MC. But then I got a period after just 3 weeks, so I don't think I O'd. FF was confused and gave me dotted lines.


----------



## JemmaLouise

hey ladies :hugs:

I have been researching and I found this paragraph which although means some waiting time has made me feel better as it's exactly what I've been experiencing, I am going to give it 4-6 weeks from my BFN to wait for AF. Might help some of you in the same boat as me :kiss:

The most common recovery goes like this:

Your bleeding will taper off to spotting within a week, and maybe random spotting will continue for another week. Your hCG drops steadily, usually hitting zero during the end of the spotting, or about 10 days after the miscarriage or D&C. When the spotting ends, you will get strange symptoms. If you use a fertility monitor, it may say you are ovulating, but you are not. You may see lots of cervical mucus coming out, sometimes still brown or yellow, but it is not a fertility sign either. In fact, most of the time, you will not ovulate in this cycle.

Some women find they have mild pregnancy symptoms, or little ovulation cramps. Many many women think they could be pregnant, because strange things are happening and their period is "late" (although almost every post-miscarriage period is late.) These symptoms are due to the body's attempts to regulate its hormones again. It may kick into gear right away, and you will get a new period in four to five weeks, or it may struggle a bit, and the period will not come for seven weeks. If you chart your temperatures, they will be all over the place. This is all perfectly normal and expected. Eventually your period arrives and can be either light or heavy. There is no "normal" right now.


----------



## TTC74

Guys, DH told me this morning that today's hpt looks darker than yesterday's. I didn't see it. Now I'm spotting and I don't usually get pre-AF spotting. Guess I'll ask the RE for a beta tomorrow!


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, fingers tightly crossed for you. To be honest, especially if you can't see it, I would try to be cautious before getting my hopes up too high. But I really, really hope this is it for you!

Jemma, that's really helpful! I'm sort of experiencing the same. I'm cd7 post-d&c. Bleeding had stopped for a couple of days but now I'm getting blood-tinged mucus. Ewcm quality and lots of it. Have some crampy feelings that I *could* interpret as ovulation pains (although that hadn't occurred to me). I haven't tested yet this morning but fully expect hpts to still be positive. 
I guess I must confess that I was really hoping for a bfp straight away, despite knowing that last time it took 8 weeks or so. Oh well. I would have loved a spring/summer birthday for this one so I guess if it takes a while, I'll console myself with that drawing nearer. Silver lining and all...


----------



## JemmaLouise

fx'ed for you ttc :flower:

Amy you and me seem to be the same apart from our MC dates. like you I was really looking forward to my June EDD, it's a nice time of year and you get to skip that awkward summer heat/pregnancy mix. Was hoping to be a lucky one and get your BFP within 2 weeks of BFN but alas I'm not lucky or I wouldn't even be here :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

I agree. While they are getting slightly darker, they aren't getting dark enough fast enough to have me truly thinking I'm pregnant.


----------



## TTC74

Dr is recommending IVF for me now. I'd love to travel out of country to get it done, but I can't afford it. Frankly, I can't afford IVF in the states, either. I'm going to look into financing and see if that's an option with my not so hot credit. I'm just so confused at this point. With my super low AMH, I'm not so sure about my own eggs. And the mc doesn't boost my confidence. I don't know what to think or do.


----------



## Pink Petals

TTC, that's a tough position to be in. Perhaps you could look into exact costs? In the meantime, keep trying. At least having had a MC, you know you can get pregnant. Try to stay positive. I know it's hard. 

I am super confused about my chart. Could I get some opinions? I seem to have had a rise, but FF isn't giving me crosshairs. I had two days of positive opks. Did I ovulate? It has been a while since I monitored a proper cycle on FF. Can it take a few days to get crosshairs? My chart is in celsius.


----------



## TTC74

FF doesn't give you crosshairs until 3 days of higher temps. My bet is you'll get them tomorrow.


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, tough situation. Is there any chance you could get the money together if you save up for a bit or get at least a big chunk of it? If that's an option, you could set yourself a deadline, say 6 months from now, and keep trying in the meantime? How long have you been ttc?

PinkPetals, I agree, looks like you ovulated. Fingers crossed for you!

AFM, I woke up to some bleeding. Not a lot but I'm not happy about it. Having light cramps as well. Im thinking it could be caused by sex and hopefully be normal? But I'm also worried that we slowed my recovery or that it means there is some tissue left over. I just want to get back to normal.


----------



## Amygdala

I *think* my tests are getting lighter. Will post a picture when today's is dry for comparison.


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala - that won't work bc I'd have to put SO much money aside each month for 6 months and I just don't have it. Plus, I don't want to wait too long. I'm 41 with low AMH. So, my eggs aren't getting any younger.


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry, I have no idea how much IVF costs. Would you have to pay the whole amount or would your insurance cover part of it? Could you switch insurance to a provider who would cover more or do none of them do that? 
I really hope things will happen naturally for you so you won't have to worry about the cost of IVF.


----------



## Pink Petals

We looked into IVF when we were having trouble conceiving #1. It is crazy expensive and not covered here in Canada. at the time though, we had decided that we would go into debt for it if we had to (and we are not really believers in taking on debt). But, I just couldn't see myself going through life without having a baby and it's just money. Thankfully, we got pg on our own eventually. I hope you get the same nice surprise!


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, I completely understand those thoughts. I hate the thought of being in debt, even our student loans bother me. But if the alternative was to never have a child, I'd take it on happily if someone was willing to lend to me. It's crazy that it can come down to that though. I really feel for you, TTC, and so hope you find a solution one way or another. 

Meanwhile, I'm driving myself crazy over pregnancy tests yet again. I hate how obsessed I get. I'm really not made for ttc. Anyway, these are getting lighter, right? Does anyone have any experience of whether they look OK for days 6, 7 and 8 post-d&c? I wish there was a manual...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mitchnorm

They are going in the right direction certainly andon't pretty good for day 6 7 8...I got my negative around day 15/16 on those tests. :thumbup:


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you! I'm hoping I might as well by then but who knows. Do you know how soon after your first negative you ovulated at all?


----------



## Pink Petals

Looks good to me. Took me 3 weeks to get a negative. Depends too how many weeks you were when you miscarried (I was 8).


----------



## mitchnorm

Amygdala said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping I might as well by then but who knows. Do you know how soon after your first negative you ovulated at all?

I'm not sure...I used ovulation tests but as pregnancy ones were still slightly positive around day 12 (when I usually ovulate ) I'm not sure if it interfered. I think according to CM and ovulation pains in probably ovulated around day 14-15 but tbh I decided to wait until AF and next cycle to ttc again so triedon't not to take much notice :cry: I was desperate to ttc but thought I'd give my body a break. ....plus I needed a follow up hcg with charing cross after last year's molar.

How quick it gets to negative depends on how high it was.....mine was 54000 on day of d&c...I was 9 weeks pregnant when I lost x


----------



## TTC74

Well, at 14 DPO, I'm positive 2 days after the Dr said my urine test was neg. its just so barely positive though that I've got to think the Drs office just missed it on Thursday and it's still leftover hcg. Still, It's just enough to give me false hope. I'm so tired of this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amygdala

Oh dear. I can see it I think. Have you been testing with those same tests at home? Have you had proper negatives on them? And are you sure you ovulated 14 days ago? If you did, presumably you shouldn't be getting "old" bfps anymore? This must be driving you crazy. :-/ Do you have another test for tomorrow, for comparison?


----------



## TTC74

I do have more tests. So, I will see what tomorrow and then Monday bears out.


----------



## TTC74

Here is the tweaked test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTC74

Here is the inverted test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amygdala

Yep, I definitely see it. Have you had proper negatives on those tests? Oh what a nail-biter. Crossing everything for you. Come on, sticky baby!!!

AFM, lines are getting seriously faint now. I'm pretty relieved it was so quick after all. 10dpd&c now and I'm hoping to have a true negative in the next few days. Onwards and upwards.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC74

i don't know if there has been a true neg for 24 hours on this type of test. I would think it would be darker at 14/15 DPO. Also, my temps are down. Those things lead me to believe that it's just lingering hcg. Today's test is a little darker but it's probably just bc its fmu. It's certainly not dark enough to get excited enough.


----------



## TTC74

Here's yesterday's (top) and today's (bottom).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC74

Another reason to believe it's hcg remnants is that lh strips suggest I'm gearing up to O.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mitchnorm

TTC74 said:


> Another reason to believe it's hcg remnants is that lh strips suggest I'm gearing up to O.

I must say I couldn't really see a strong enough line (in fact any line) on pregnancy tests tbh....likely remnants if anything x x x definately strong LH so looks like ovulation. Are you ttc first cycle? Is so I'd get on it asap. Good luck x x 

Waiting for AF hopefully this week for me then the countdown tonttv
..think I ovulated a week or so ago but didn't DTD...decided to give it a month.


----------



## Amygdala

I agree those are very light lines for 14/15 dpo. Do you know for sure you ovulated two weeks ago? 

The ovulation test is most likely picking up hcg. Whether that's new or old though, only time will tell. Maybe do a few tests with fmu and at the same time the next few mornings?


----------



## JemmaLouise

TTC you're like me, I was testing all the time hoping for my neg. you're going through everything I went through. When i wasnt negative by week 4 i saw my doctor also told me I had a negative test but I didn't believe her, bought myself some digital tests and it showed 1-2 weeks. Hang in there, it'll come :hugs: Try having another look at that paragraph I posted the other day, it explains why you might be getting O on FF and positive OPKs

I eventually got my negative but still in limbo about my cycle, had some cramps a couple days ago which I am hoping to be true O this time and I'm sure I had some discolouration today when I wiped (TMI I know) so I'm hoping there's some IB. I know it's probably all in my head though as I want to get pregnant as soon as possible :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

If I did O 14/15 days ago (which the Dr thinks is unlikely), I'm praying AF shows in the next day or two.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amygdala said:


> Yep, I definitely see it. Have you had proper negatives on those tests? Oh what a nail-biter. Crossing everything for you. Come on, sticky baby!!!
> 
> AFM, lines are getting seriously faint now. I'm pretty relieved it was so quick after all. 10dpd&c now and I'm hoping to have a true negative in the next few days. Onwards and upwards.

oh Amy that's brilliant, I'm glad they are lightening so quickly for you, fx'ed it's almost out the system x


----------



## Pink Petals

I am convinced that first cycle after MC is a confusing mess for most. There is no normal and it sucks. I don't see the lines either, so they must be really faint. Maybe a scant amount of HCG? 

As much as I wanted to get pg straight away, I was so relieved to get AF, because then everything started making sense again. That was also when my hormones settled down and I felt like myself again. TTC, I hope that everything settles for you soon as well, so that you aren't in a state of confusion. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

TTC74 said:


> If I did O 14/15 days ago (which the Dr thinks is unlikely), I'm praying AF shows in the next day or two.

Having looked at your chart, my guess would be that you really did ovulate but aren't pregnant, because your temperatures have dropped these last few days. Keeping my fingers crossed for you anyway.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeeeyyy exactly 2 months after bleeding stopped AF has arrived :happydance::happydance: never thought I'd ever be this happy for it to arrive but it means I can start again :yipee:


----------



## Amygdala

Congrats Jemma! Here's to a quick bfp, a sticky bean and a healthy baby for you soon!


----------



## Pink Petals

Great news Jemma!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello! Can I join? I've had 3 miscarriages now, and DH and I are trying for both of our first. I had a D&C with my first, natural miscarriage with my second, and D&C this past Friday for my third. This one was especially hard as we thought everything was fine until last Monday when there was no heartbeat.

I had a bunch of tests done after the second miscarriage, and they couldn't find any clear reasons for why these are occurring. We're getting the tissue tested from this D&C to see if we can get any answers.

While I'm still getting over the D&C, I'm looking forward to getting through this (what I'm sure will be a very long) cycle so that we can keep trying.


----------



## TTC74

Hi Michelle. As you know, I've been following your journey. Glad to see you here (although I wish you didn't have to be here). Welcome.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Michelle! Sorry to hear you're having such a tough time. Hopefully you'll get more answers soon.


----------



## Amygdala

Hm. My lines seem to be getting darker. That's normal right, just random fluctuations? I know it's definitely not a new pregnancy but it's not a bad sign of tissue retained or anything, is it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amygdala

Hm. My lines seem to be getting darker. That's normal right, just random fluctuations? I know it's definitely not a new pregnancy but it's not a bad sign of tissue retained or anything, is it?


----------



## TTC74

I'm getting fluctuations too. Mine is definitely darker than it was.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pink Petals

TTC, I can see the faint line this time. The temp increase is also interesting. Fingers crossed.

Amy, might be just fluctuations? Have you been charting too?


----------



## Amygdala

No charting here. Googled earlier and freaked myself out thinking that it must mean retained tissue or a partial molar (although molar would have been seen on the scan I had two weeks ago, right??). Still don't know what to think. Can fluctuations be normal?


----------



## hhimayy

Hello ladies :) I hope you don't mind if I jump in here with you. I found out on Jan 6th that our pregnancy didn't progress how it should have. There was a large mass in the gestational sac that the only explanations was a chorionic bump which I read can double your miscarriage chances. The mass passed with everything else so I hope it was just a fluke and we will go on to having a normal pregnancy. 

I got my BFP my first cycle off BCP after having the mirena for 3 years and BCP for a few months before. I hope we get a quick BFP but I am nervous I am not giving my body enough time. I am still currently spotting from the mmc, I had to initiate the process on Jan 16 with cytotec. I want to wait until after my first AF to start trying again but the doctor said wait until 2 cycles I believe. I don't know what to do but I'm glad that I have found a group to chat with about it.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi hhimaty! Sorry you're here as well. I was advised that we didn't need to wait to try again at all. I think it can be wise for all sorts of reasons (dating, emotional healing etc) but there doesn't seem to be any increased risk of you get pregnant "too soon". So I wouldn't worry too much, just do what feels right for you.


----------



## Michellebelle

Amy, I wouldn't be surprised if fluctuations are normal. I never tested after my miscarriages (just a blood test a few weeks later), so I'm not sure. May be worth calling your doctor to see what they say?

Hi TTC! I am curious about your darker test and your temp jump. Very interesting.


----------



## Amygdala

Michelle, I'm in the UK, so "calling your doctor" isn't as easy as all that. In my case I'd have to go to a GP and convince them to refer me to a gynaecologist, who is most likely have to wait a few weeks to see. If it's not an emergency, it's virtually impossible to speak to any specialist really.


----------



## mitchnorm

Amygdala said:


> No charting here. Googled earlier and freaked myself out thinking that it must mean retained tissue or a partial molar (although molar would have been seen on the scan I had two weeks ago, right??). Still don't know what to think. Can fluctuations be normal?

Amy.....please don't Google! !! I would perhaps go-get another test at doctors or at least invest in a clear blue type test to get definitive answer.

I had a partial molar last year....it is not always seen on a scan...mine was inly determined only on testing the foetal tissue after d&c. But it is very very rare. Dr Google is a dangerous thing x x x


----------



## TTC74

Michellebelle said:


> Hi TTC! I am curious about your darker test and your temp jump. Very interesting.

I am completely baffled! It seems like the tests would be much darker by now if I were 16 DPO, though. So, it's probably just hcg fluctuations. Who knows, though? I am eager for some answers!


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, looks like we might be in the same boat. 

Mitchnorm, I don't think a clearblue would help. The lines are still so faint, I'm sure I'd just get 1-2 weeks over and over if I tested with a digi. And I've never had any betas done so I doubt they would if I asked now. Will give it a few days and see.


----------



## mitchnorm

I was told after my recent d&c to test after 14 days and if it wasn't negative to give them a call. Xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you! That gives me a target at least. 14 days would be this Thursday so I'll call then if it's not negative yet.


----------



## hhimayy

Amygdala said:


> Hi hhimaty! Sorry you're here as well. I was advised that we didn't need to wait to try again at all. I think it can be wise for all sorts of reasons (dating, emotional healing etc) but there doesn't seem to be any increased risk of you get pregnant "too soon". So I wouldn't worry too much, just do what feels right for you.

Thank you! I am just excited to move on. My daughter just turned four and I really don't want them to be much more apart in age. Today was the first day I felt like this was coming to an end. Hopefully in about three weeKS I get AF and can get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Amygdala

Ok, what the hell is going on here?? My pregnancy tests are getting darker, ovulation tests are getting lighter. How is that even possible?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amygdala

Blue is hpts, green is ovpks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC74

That is so weird amydala!


----------



## Pink Petals

That is why I had to stop using home tests and just follow the blood work. nothing makes sense right after MC. The confusion was making me batty!:wacko:

Fingers crossed it means something, but just so hard to know!


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, I'd love to have blood tests instead. But since we don't get them, I'm doing this to have some sort of information at least. And yep, totally weird. No bleeding at all but have been crampy for a couple of days now. I guess that could be from increasing hcg if there's any tissue left? But shouldn't opks be getting darker as well?? Seriously, WTH body?!

On another note, I worked out that to avoid a December/early January birthday, we'll have to either be successful in the next 3 weeks (unlikely) or wait until beginning of May. As much as I hate waiting, I'm kinda at peace with that. Especially because it means I have to worry a little less about what on earth is going on in there just now. Will stick around here either way though if you'll have me.


----------



## Pink Petals

It is probably too early to start symptom spotting, but I am 7 dpo and had strong nausea this morning after having milk. I had that with both of my pregnancies. Darn it. I didn't want to get my hopes up, but here I am.


----------



## Pink Petals

Amygdala said:


> Pink, I'd love to have blood tests instead. But since we don't get them, I'm doing this to have some sort of information at least. And yep, totally weird. No bleeding at all but have been crampy for a couple of days now. I guess that could be from increasing hcg if there's any tissue left? But shouldn't opks be getting darker as well?? Seriously, WTH body?!
> 
> On another note, I worked out that to avoid a December/early January birthday, we'll have to either be successful in the next 3 weeks (unlikely) or wait until beginning of May. As much as I hate waiting, I'm kinda at peace with that. Especially because it means I have to worry a little less about what on earth is going on in there just now. Will stick around here either way though if you'll have me.

No blood tests? :nope: 

I really don't know much about what opks do after MC. Mine didn't make sense, but I only used them a couple of times.


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, I know exactly what you mean about getting your hopes up. I'd be exactly the same. Here's hoping it's actually the start of a bfp but in the meantime, that you can distract yourself a little. So annoying when you resolve to not symptom spot but your brain just does it anyway. 

No, no blood tests. In fact, no check-up of any sort. Since I came out of surgery, I spoke to a nurse for two minutes and my GP for 10 because I'd made an appointment to get antibiotics that I was told I'd need before surgery but then sent home without. There is no aftercare, no check-ups, no ultrasounds or exams, nothing. I get that in most cases that's ok and that its therefore most cost effective. But from a psychological point of view and in terms of prevention of complications I think it's shocking. But it is what it is. If I don't fall pregnant again straight away, I'll use our waiting time to at least have a check-up (privately, while I visit my parents abroad). 
I don't know much about what opks are meant to do after mc but they do pick up hcg so if hcg is rising as suggested by my hpts, then the opks should be getting darker as well I think? 

And speaking of getting your hopes up... There's this tiny voice at the back of my head that says "well, if you ovulated four days after d&c and got pregnant then, then this could be a bfp amplified by leftover hcg...?" But I tell it firmly to shut up because I think that's just not biologically possible. And so far, I'm doing well in reminding myself of that but I do understand how hard it is to keep those thoughts at bay. And of course, your suspicion is way less ludicrous than mine.


----------



## TTC74

I know what you mean about getting your hopes up too. I was definitely getting my hopes up about having Od and caught that egg this cycle. Even yesterday, my mind was thinking "well if that spotting at 12 DPO was late implantation, then the hpts wouldn't necessarily be dark by now." It's ridiculous. It's just leftover hcg and I'm doing better reminding myself of that today. Clearly, I'm not doubling or my hpts would be getting much darker. So, it's just remnants. Now I just wish AF would show so that I could start over!


----------



## Amygdala

Totally know where you're coming from TTC. But if there's leftover hcg, it's quite likely that AF won't show until it's truly gone, isn't it? Sorry, not trying to be negative but from what I understand it might be best to not have too high expectations for AF soon (or read anything into AF not showing). Hope things move along for you quickly though!


----------



## TTC74

I know. It's just that my hcg must be under 25 because it doesn't show on all 25 iu tests and it barely shows on the ones it does show on. So, when the heck is it going to go away!


----------



## mitchnorm

Some very weird things going on with tests here

Amygdala although they typically don't offer blood tests there is no reason you can't request one. I was told if hpt not negative after 14 days then get seen....could be that d&c didn't clear everything (sorry) but also if you think you could be pregnant...dtd at the right time all you can do it sit it out. If not negative by Thursday I would contact gp x x


----------



## JemmaLouise

just remember it might take longer than 14 days post d&c, took me 6 weeks to get my negative test! I also had hpt's fluctuate, getting lighter and darker all the time. until you get that true negative I don't think anything can happen in terms of ovulation and/or pregnancy. the advice I was given is that if it takes longer than 4 weeks, contact your gp, not that was even helpful as she asked me to do one of their hpt's and even though she said it was negative, I was still getting 1-2 weeks on clearblue digital. 

the best thing to do is sit tight and keep testing until negative, it's all you can do which is frustrating when all you want is to be pregnant again.


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks all!

Mitchnorm, I think I'm pretty definitely not pregnant. D&c was less than two weeks ago so I don't think my lining would have had time to build up, never mind ovulation or implantation in time for a positive test now. 

Jemma, that's so reassuring to read! I take it you had no other complications from the hcg fluctuations? I've been obsessively googling all afternoon but couldn't find anyone who had hcg go up and down and didn't have to have another d&c or treatment for a molar pregnancy. :shock:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amy I think it's just those types of tests, since they are quite cheap, from your pictures it looks like we used the same ones and apparently they can be a bit sporadic in their sensitivity. It's something which I noticed when I looked properly, the control line was always a different thickness or strength. 

I have had no complications or need for further intervention, just a slow reduction in hcg. It'seems a pain but it must be our bodies telling us it needs time to recover, at least it's the only explanation I have lol like you I have Googled the hell out of the Internet but AF is here in full flow now so it will come around for you soon enough xx


----------



## TTC74

My hpt is a tad lighter today but given that I am pretty sure I've been under 25 for over a week, who gives a flip. Take this random hcg and give me AF already!


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry TTC. But at least it's starting to look clearer now. Hope AF arrives soon.


----------



## Pink Petals

TTC- Hoping for AF for you. Then you can look toward a fresh start and a normal cycle!

Amy- No more googling! (As I google chances of getting BFN at 7 dpo and then later getting BFP :haha:)

Yes, I caved and tested today, even though I knew it was way too early. I am really going to try to wait until Saturday now (11 dpo).


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, step away from the pregnancy tests! A bfn at 7dpo means nothing at all! Hopefully when you test next on Saturday (right? :winkwink:) it'll be happier news. 

I had two lighter tests this morning. I think the fluctuations are real, because they are consistent across a few consecutive tests but I'm hoping it'll just resolve by itself soon. Apart from the tests, I'm really tearful today and had a terrible night with insomnia mixed with nightmares. Woke up feeling like I'd been hit by a bus, with all my joints hurting, which I know is hormone related for me. So things seem to be happening, I just don't know what. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC74

I had insomnia last night, too. You should've called me amygdala! :haha:

I'm trying a case today. So, it isn't a good day to be exhausted. Oh well! Not much I can do about it. March onward!


----------



## Amygdala

How did your day go TTC? Or I guess it may still be on going in Florida? Sounds like it was a big one anyway. What is it you do? Sounds interesting. I'm in the finishing stages of my doctoral thesis but it's not happening at all at the moment. I had 8 hours for writing today but couldn't concentrate at all. I'm sure part of it was tiredness but there's definitely something weird going on with my hormones. I kept crying, on and off all day but without obvious cause. Maybe a bit of it was being overwhelmed but I think mostly it was physiological. And I had more spotting today, although no more cramping. Took another test this afternoon which was really, really faint. As in, if I was looking for a bfp, I'd probably think I'm just imagining it. Hoping tomorrow morning's will be similar.


----------



## TTC74

I've had a super faint positive for the past two days, too (as in I might miss it as a BFP). So, hopefully AF is on her way soon! 

I'm a prosecutor. I prosecute domestic violence.


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, I bet that's a really tough job! Do you manage to switch off from it when you go home? I thought about becoming a clinical psychologist for a while but decided that I'd probably not cope too well with some types of cases, especially when you can't help. It must be really hard to see someone not get the sentence you think they deserved. Or just switch off from thinking about your cases altogether? What important work you're doing though, I have huge respect for that!


----------



## mitchnorm

TTC74 said:


> I know. It's just that my hcg must be under 25 because it doesn't show on all 25 iu tests and it barely shows on the ones it does show on. So, when the heck is it going to go away!

Ttc my AF arrived when hcg hit around 20-30 after last mc x x 

News here is that according to pre-mc and d&c cycle...AF should have arrived today. No sign. Not pregnant as haven't dtd...wanted to get all clear from charing cross first (post molar check). After last d&c it arrived day 35. So want to it to just come already! !!


----------



## Amygdala

Mitchnorm, sorry AF hasn't arrived. I guess unfortunately there's no predicting it for a while after a miscarriage. 

If you don't mind me asking, when did you find out about your partial molar? I know that the hospital sent a sample away for testing after my d&c, I'm assuming for molar pregnancy. But no-one mentioned it to me or said that we should wait to try. The surgeon explicitly said that I didn't need to wait for a period when I saw her before the procedure, but as I didn't see anyone afterwards, I'm wondering if things might have changed. It's been two weeks now. Do you reckon I would have heard by now?


----------



## bcos21

Amygdala said:


> Mitchnorm, sorry AF hasn't arrived. I guess unfortunately there's no predicting it for a while after a miscarriage.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, when did you find out about your partial molar? I know that the hospital sent a sample away for testing after my d&c, I'm assuming for molar pregnancy. But no-one mentioned it to me or said that we should wait to try. The surgeon explicitly said that I didn't need to wait for a period when I saw her before the procedure, but as I didn't see anyone afterwards, I'm wondering if things might have changed. It's been two weeks now. Do you reckon I would have heard by now?

they sent my tissue for testing but I didn't hear anything back about it. not at my 2 week checkup or now. i had honestly forgotten it until i got the pathology bill just the other day. I think if there's anything wrong with the tissue they tell you, otherwise you dont hear about it again


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, that's what I figured. Just wondered when I can consider myself safe. I might phone the GP and see if they've heard anything. I guess the risk is very very low.


----------



## mitchnorm

Amygdala said:


> Mitchnorm, sorry AF hasn't arrived. I guess unfortunately there's no predicting it for a while after a miscarriage.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, when did you find out about your partial molar? I know that the hospital sent a sample away for testing after my d&c, I'm assuming for molar pregnancy. But no-one mentioned it to me or said that we should wait to try. The surgeon explicitly said that I didn't need to wait for a period when I saw her before the procedure, but as I didn't see anyone afterwards, I'm wondering if things might have changed. It's been two weeks now. Do you reckon I would have heard by now?

With my molar I got the call 11 days after d&c to confirm molar at that point advised to not ttc...then referred to charing cross for monitoring. With second mc they sent to lab for check.....took 14 days but got a negative. I called them to chase on that occasion. They said to me labs take around 2 weeks but all histology labs are different I guess....I have heard of others waiting longer. I would always call now. They said to me I would only receive a call if it was positive.....negative they don't contact you. X x


----------



## mitchnorm

My molar wasn't spotted on a scan....so histology tests were a bit of a bolt out the blue. Had no idea what molar meant


----------



## mitchnorm

Just to say you are best calling epu.....GP will likely be informed after you x x 

Im sure it's not though


----------



## Pink Petals

Having a moment and need to vent. :cry:

I am a mess. I am cycling between getting my hopes up and testing too early and feeling hopeless.

My pregnant coworker whose due date is near my would-be due date just announced her pregnancy to the staff. It felt like a punch in the stomach. I haven't cried over the MC in weeks and now I can't stop. :cry: It is all coming back again. I know I should be able to separate my pregnancy from hers, but I am clearly just not that strong. In all honesty, I am happy for her and I do want things to go well for her. I am just not ready to hear about it/ watch it go on at this point. Feel terrible for feeling this way as she is a good friend. :nope:

I just want this TWW to be over either way. 10 dpo now, tested BFN yesterday afternoon.

Crazy lady rant over. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, don't be so hard on yourself! I think what you're feeling is perfectly normal. It's not like you're upset about her pregnancy, you're upset because it reminds you, that you should be pregnant as well. I have moments like that. My (pregnant) friend's sister is pregnant, about as far along as I should be. I don't even see her, ever, but it still hurts when I think about it. And I am very happy for her as well, just upset at how unfair it is that I have to wait. 

Here, it looks like tests are finally reliably negative. Haven't looked at this morning's test again but after 3 minutes it was still white as snow. So far, my cycles have always come back very quickly after my first mc and after both babies (6 weeks postpartum each despite full time breastfeeding!). So I'm hoping that negative tests now will mean ovulation in about 2 weeks time. At the moment, opks are very light but I think I'll just get doing them for the rest of this cycle. If it works out that way, it would give us an early November due date. If it doesn't, we'll wait two months and aim for a due date early next year. 

Pink, crossing everything for your bfp this month. I've never had one before 12dpo so I think nothing's decided yet. I hear you though, the tww sucks!


----------



## mitchnorm

I agree pink....please don't beat yourself up about it. It's perfectly natural to be upset. No pregnancy announcements around me since my 2 losses last year but I'm dreading it. My first due date is fast approaching in 2 weeks and a lot of tears will be shedoing. Better to let it all out x x x x good luck with testing. .everything crossed for you x x x 

Amygdala yay for the negative tests....weird to celebrate negatives but in this occasion it's moving forward towards ttc again  

I am struggling at the moment. ...and finding it hard to talk to hubby about it....feel teary all the time and regretting not taking more.time off work after last d&c. I ploughed straight back into work pretty much...my coping mechanism. ..now feeling under pressure and stressed. Think I may feel better after AF finally hits...come one already!!!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Mitchnorm, I hear you. I'm on a very tight deadline for work. When I had the d&c, I got a 5 week extension but secretly planned to only take 2 ½ (1 week I'd had "off" between finding out and d&c and then I planned to take 10 days after). Well, it's now 2 ½ weeks after d&c, 3 ½ since I did any work. I'm planning to go back to it today. I did beat myself up about doing nothing this last week but I just wasn't ok yet. I had terrible nightmares and headaches for three nights (thankfully last night was better) and was feeling shattered and extremely hormonal during the day with lots of random crying that wasn't actually connected to being upset. I guess what I'm saying is it just takes times, whether we like it or not. 
How far along from your d&c are you? And can you take some time off now at all? Even if it has to be holidays?
Why do you think you're struggling to talk to DH? I was for a few days but for hormonal reasons as well. I just felt annoyed at everything and wanted to be left in peace but at the same time for him to read my thoughts. :haha: Can you make some time just the two of you maybe? We've had a few nights where we've just gone to bed early recently and it's been great to just cuddle and talk. It's so difficult to carve out couple time with kids around. But maybe a couple of hours without any distractions, when LO is in bed and your phones and the to is off, would help you reconnect. Or maybe take a bath together?


----------



## mitchnorm

I don't know I'm just bottling it up with everyone...even him. I'm fairly strong and in control most the time and don't want to give in to this. Stupid I know....also no one knows about this really at work or most of my friends ....on the other hand I also want to shout about it from the rooftops but the more time that passes the more I feel people will think I am just attention seeking. Also it's not just my "secret" to tell...hubby may n to what to announce this stuff. I am torn

It's 4.5 weeks since d&c. 

Regards hubby....I don't know...I suppose I don't him to think it's hit me this hard as he may not what to ttc again.....he won't want to see me in pain again. 

It's a horrible time and I need to run away at the moment


----------



## Amygdala

I think you need to talk to him. The pain will be more more bearable if you can talk it through with someone. Do you know how he feels? Maybe he'd benefit from talking about it, too.


----------



## Amygdala

Or, if you really don't want to talk to him, vent to us here? Everyone here is in the same boat, more or less, and I'm sure will understand how tough it is. Allowing pain doesn't make you weak. And being upset now doesn't mean you're not coping. You're allowed to have the odd breakdown after this, especially with hormones added in. Just because you're a mess one day doesn't mean you'll be a mess the next. 

My experience has been this: I'm fine, mixed with periods of being really not fine. I cried at the scan and that evening, then really only occasionally since. I didn't cry before or after my d&c and felt I'd done my grieving by then. But then I had a few days this past week where I just couldn't think of anything but my mc and then all days where I felt OK but cried about random stuff anyway. It takes time. I feel like I'm coping but that doesn't mean I'm unaffected all the time.
If you can, run a nice bubble bath or go for a walk outside. It'll be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

I am finally feeling okay after almost two weeks of feeling incredibly emotional and down. Also finally only some light spotting yesterday and today, so hoping my body is almost done with this and getting back to normal. We also heard that the testing on the tissue came back and it was normal. While a little disappointing because we want answers, it was a nice sense of closure.

I get my hcg tested on Friday to see if the levels have decreased properly, then hopefully back to ttc in a month or so.


----------



## Amygdala

Sounds like you're on the right track Michelle. Hope things continue to go smoothly!


----------



## mitchnorm

It's so flipping hard..I cried my heart of at the scan both times. ....second time was more painful. Then just numbness. Cried when I got the normal result from molar check this time round....apart from that..not many tears but lots of sadness.

Hubby out tonight with our friends. ..I'm looking after our LO. Never wanted to go out but this morning I changed my mind. ...no sitter means that can't happen. I need the distraction. 

Anyway I have a good book to finish...bottle of sauvignon blanc and will run a hot bath after LO in bed. I think hubby and I need the talk tomorrow evening x x 


Thank.you x x


----------



## bcos21

one of the things i found the hardest was sitting in the exam room waiting for the dr, and hearing the dr go into the rooms on either side of mine, and hearing the other women's baby's heartbeat. that killed me, and my husband.

we have talked about how next month we would see the gender scan and everything, it is hard but talking about it together has really helped. my husband talks a lot about wanting our "rainbow baby." he ordered some ovulation strips off of amazon too. he is serious lol 

just take everything one day at a time and let yourself feel all the feelings


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi ladies, I'd like to join if you don't mind. I'll be 34 in March and DH is 34, and we're TTC #1. This will be our 4th cycle trying. Unfortunately I've had 2 CPs--one in December and the other in January. I have since found out that I have low progesterone so I'm hoping and praying that's what caused the CPs since it can be easily treated. DH had a SA 14 months ago and everything was really low so we've been surprised that I got pregnant twice so quickly. He's been supplementing with maca and a very potent multivitamin. He has low testosterone, and apparently if you don't supplement with HCG, it will have negative impacts on sperm. So, he's been on the HCG for quite awhile now...I think that may have improved his sperm quality but I don't know for sure since he's only had the one SA. I'm on CD14 and think I'll O within the next week if my cycle is anything like last month.

*bcos*, that is super cute that your hubby bought OPKs! 

Wishing baby dust for us all!!


----------



## Pink Petals

Thank you for the support everyone. :flower: Amy, you worded it perfectly when you said I am upset for what I am missing and not for what she has. It is helpful to think about it that way. 

This morning I tested with an Internet Cheapie (11 dpo). I think there may have been a very, very, very faint line. But to be honest, it was so faint, that I can't be sure if there was something or if it is was just wishful thinking. I am going to interpret it as BFN at this point. I think I will try a FRER tomorrow or Monday.

I hear you ladies about the crying. After MC, I was weepy on and off over everything. It didn't start to get better until I got AF. It seems like that's when the hormones really start to settle.

Mrs Rose, I am so glad to hear you are getting some answers! Hopefully it won't be long now before you get a BFP that sticks!


----------



## Amygdala

Bcos, that's awful! You'd think they could have put you somewhere more secluded. :-( Saying that, here they've got a special room they put you in, complete with a poster for a miscarriage support charity (saying "one in four pregnancies ends in miscarriage") and a picture of what is clearly a memorial garden. NOT a good place to come to terms with the news either.


----------



## TTC74

Well, about 6 weeks from the MMC for me and still no AF. I'm so ready.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello Ladies, had a few days off and now back :thumbup:

mrsrose; so glad to hear that you've got some answers so hopefully you'll be looking at that sticky BFP soon

pink Petals; I have everything crossed for you and wishing you a full BFP on the frer :dust:

ttc and amy: took 2 weeks from my negative test for AF to show so I'm totally positive yours will arrive very soon so you at least know where you stand with your bodies :hugs:


----------



## Pink Petals

Ok. I clearly have zero willpower, because I took a FRER this afternoon and I swear it is positive (although very, very faint). 

My blood HCG was negative over 3 weeks ago, but I still fear that it could be leftover HCG. Unlikely though, right? 

Not celebrating until we get a darker line.

But can anyone else see it? It is hard to get a picture. My husband sees it in person and he never sees lines. But he doesn't want to get too excited yet, because it is so faint. 

I'm so not getting excited. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JemmaLouise

I do see a line albeit faint :thumbup: oh fx'ed it gets darker hun :dust:


----------



## TTC74

The line is there. Hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## bcos21

Amygdala said:


> Bcos, that's awful! You'd think they could have put you somewhere more secluded. :-( Saying that, here they've got a special room they put you in, complete with a poster for a miscarriage support charity (saying "one in four pregnancies ends in miscarriage") and a picture of what is clearly a memorial garden. NOT a good place to come to terms with the news either.

honestly, i was going to cry no matter what so I suppose it doesnt matter lol but i will be forever grateful for the amount of time my dr spent with us. she made conversation while we were coming to terms with the d and c. 

i am much more understanding of when my drs are running late for appointments now. i know that they spend time with the people who need it.


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, I see it, too! I'm really excited for you, crossing everything. If blood hcg was negative three weeks ago, I'm thinking this must be a new pregnancy. But I understand you're wanting to be cautious at this point. So lots of sticky baby dust to you!

MrsRose, welcome! Sorry, I think we posted at the same time, only noticed your post now. Sounds like you're on the right track with investigations. Is your DH getting another SA at some point or do you just have to trust that the supplements are working?

TTC, I'm joining you on the endless hcg train. Had a clear negative on a cheapie yesterday, but positive on a FRER this morning. *sigh* I'm out of cheapies so will leave it a week, then test with another FRER I think. Or through some more cheapies at it if they arrive before then, I think I get 10 with the opks I ordered. 

Had a talk with my BFF (yes, really!) yesterday, who thinks we should wait until May anyway, so I've got my "head free" for work. I don't think she realises that my head won't be free until I get another real bfp. Or a good 12 weeks scan. Or possibly until baby turns 1. :haha: Anyway, I mentioned the conversation to DH and he very quickly said he didn't see it that way. He's normally very concerned about making things as easy as possible for me and trying to see what I'd want before even expressing his opinion (sweet but annoying at times :haha:). So I really think he wants a new pregnancy as much as me. It's nice to have a reminder of that because he's very cautious with all things ttc normally, fearing the change of lifestyle it brings I think.


----------



## TTC74

That's funny amygdala. I did the same thing. I tested with an FRER this morning to see if there were traces of hcg and there are. It's super faint, but they're there. I wish they'd just go away already!


----------



## JemmaLouise

right, this is my first time using opk's.... I've done one this morning to see if I could be O'ing, this looks positive albeit faint, how would you interpret this? I am gearing up for O since it didn't show immediately and strong? sorry just don't have a clue x
 



Attached Files:







20160131_115825-1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amygdala

Opks are only positive when the test line is darker than the control line. My opks look like that atm from leftover hcg, which they also pick up. But if your hcg is 0, then I'd say you are on your way to ovulation. It's my first cycle using them again after years though, so couldn't say if O ist just around the corner or days/weeks away.


----------



## Amygdala

Googled and found this picture for reference: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/reviews/B004HCLENY/ref=cm_cr_pr_redirect_aw?ie=UTF8#GALLERY


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amygdala said:


> Opks are only positive when the test line is darker than the control line. My opks look like that atm from leftover hcg, which they also pick up. But if your hcg is 0, then I'd say you are on your way to ovulation. It's my first cycle using them again after years though, so couldn't say if O ist just around the corner or days/weeks away.

thanks hun, my HCG should be 0 since I've had proper negative tests and my first AF just finished on Friday :happydance: I know I shouls be O'ing soon but didn't think I'd have anything on an opk just yet. FF says my O day is next Thurs based on a 28 day cycle but who knows how long it's going to be after such a body mess up :shrug: good job I been BD'ing anyway :blush: well hopefully I'll get a proper +opk soon.


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, sounds like you're covered either way. We've been using the same excuse. You know, "just in case". :winkwink:


----------



## JemmaLouise

you can only keep trying eh :shrug: it's the best way to move on we decided, just get pregnant again as soon as my body let's us


----------



## mitchnorm

Pink.....hope that line gets nice and dark for you x x x

Jemma...Yeah the test line needs to be as dark if not darker than control. They are cheap enough that I used one mid morning and one evening to pinpoint it exactly ha ha. Good luck

News here is AF has arrived yay:happydance: seems weird to be celebrating but hey means I can move on. Going to have a proper talk with hubby tonight after daughter in bed. Booked an appt with my nice gp on Thursday. ..earliest I could get in to see her..and asking to be signed off work for a few days. ..possibly a week (will check work diary :-/)..going to speak to my boss to explain and going to investigate my employee benefits package at work to see about some counselling sessions. Alongside this I hope we'll be ttc this month x x


----------



## JemmaLouise

ah mitchnorm that's fab, yeah it's weird but it means you have some sense as what's going on :happydance: 

thank you for the clarification girls, since I have bulk bought 50 opk's I will defo be testing twice a day until I get the proper positive test, even having a line has given me confidence that I will O this month. I am so happy things seem to be returning to normal and I can look forward with ttc :happydance:


----------



## Pink Petals

Jemma- Yep, test twice a day and the test line will be super dark. When it's positive, you'll know right away. Good luck!

Mitch- Glad to hear you are taking care of yourself. So important right now. :hugs:

TTC and Amy- Fingers crossed for some snow white negatives!

AFM- Took another FRER with fmu. Last test was yesterday afternoon, so not quite 24 hours earlier. I think it is getting darker, but it is still pretty darn faint. 

A negative blood test means under 5, not necessarily 0. I don't know my exact number 3 weeks ago, I just know it was negative. I am still worried that FRER is just so sensitive that it is detecting super low levels. Unlikely, I'm sure. Hopefully the lines get darker though, so I can get excited. 

Thoughts on these lines? Top one was yesterday pm, bottom one is today am.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JemmaLouise

oh hun that looks really promising, the bottom one is defo darker!!! omg I am so hoping you get this as one of us needs some good luck fxxxxxxx


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, the second one is definitely darker. But mind that it'll also be darker in the morning if it's still leftover hcg. Not saying it is but I'd compare at least two or three tests with fmu before concluding that it's a new pregnancy. Hopefully by tomorrow morning or the day after you'll have a beautiful progression of darkening lines!

Mitchnorm, sounds like all positive steps. Well done for taking care of yourself! I think that's such a hard thing to do sometimes but so important. 

Jemma, I'll join you with the opks. Race you?? To be fair though, I don't think I have a chance in hell of winning this one. Would be delighted to ovulate at all in February.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Haha Amy, sure :happydance: to be honest if you have your negative then anything can happen, there's no set routine, if not now I hope you catch the next cycle and we can join Pink on the PG journey :dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, well I'll be taking a break until May if it doesn't happen these next few weeks. But I can always keep myself busy cheering everyone else on.


----------



## TTC74

Def darker Pink! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I don't blame you to be honest, I don't really want a December baby either but then again if it happens I wouldn't complain lol this is our month girls, we'll make it happen x


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Jemma- Yep, test twice a day and the test line will be super dark. When it's positive, you'll know right away. Good luck!
> 
> Mitch- Glad to hear you are taking care of yourself. So important right now. :hugs:
> 
> TTC and Amy- Fingers crossed for some snow white negatives!
> 
> AFM- Took another FRER with fmu. Last test was yesterday afternoon, so not quite 24 hours earlier. I think it is getting darker, but it is still pretty darn faint.
> 
> A negative blood test means under 5, not necessarily 0. I don't know my exact number 3 weeks ago, I just know it was negative. I am still worried that FRER is just so sensitive that it is detecting super low levels. Unlikely, I'm sure. Hopefully the lines get darker though, so I can get excited.
> 
> Thoughts on these lines? Top one was yesterday pm, bottom one is today am.

Yay, Pink! That line is definitely darker!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Pink, I see it, too! I'm really excited for you, crossing everything. If blood hcg was negative three weeks ago, I'm thinking this must be a new pregnancy. But I understand you're wanting to be cautious at this point. So lots of sticky baby dust to you!
> 
> MrsRose, welcome! Sorry, I think we posted at the same time, only noticed your post now. Sounds like you're on the right track with investigations. Is your DH getting another SA at some point or do you just have to trust that the supplements are working?
> 
> TTC, I'm joining you on the endless hcg train. Had a clear negative on a cheapie yesterday, but positive on a FRER this morning. *sigh* I'm out of cheapies so will leave it a week, then test with another FRER I think. Or through some more cheapies at it if they arrive before then, I think I get 10 with the opks I ordered.
> 
> Had a talk with my BFF (yes, really!) yesterday, who thinks we should wait until May anyway, so I've got my "head free" for work. I don't think she realises that my head won't be free until I get another real bfp. Or a good 12 weeks scan. Or possibly until baby turns 1. :haha: Anyway, I mentioned the conversation to DH and he very quickly said he didn't see it that way. He's normally very concerned about making things as easy as possible for me and trying to see what I'd want before even expressing his opinion (sweet but annoying at times :haha:). So I really think he wants a new pregnancy as much as me. It's nice to have a reminder of that because he's very cautious with all things ttc normally, fearing the change of lifestyle it brings I think.

I have an appointment with my OBGYN tomorrow to talk about next steps, testing, etc. I assume she'll want him to have another SA, but we'll see what she says. Even if she doesn't, I'd like him to go ahead and have one done in the next few weeks. I just like to know what I'm working with!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jemma, Amy - I'm also doing OPKs 2-3 times a day. Yesterday I had EWCM but negative OPKs. This morning I had even more EWCM so I took my IC OPK and Advanced Digital and I got a faint line on the IC and a flashing smiley on the Advanced. I was a bit surprised b/c last month I didn't get a flashing smiley until CD19 and today is CD15. Very nice to shave off a few days--I'm soooo impatient!

Now, we'll have to see when I get the solid smiley. Not great timing b/c DH is going out of town tomorrow through Wednesday. Really hope my solid smiley can hold off until he gets back! Last month I had 4 days of flashing smileys so FX that happens again this month. 

Jemma, on an unrelated note, how did you put your chart in your signature?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Mrs Rose ~ looks like we are about to hit O together, my FF says I'll O mid/late week so we'll see how we go eh?! At least if you can DTD tonight then you'll have a chance at catching that eggy since they say the sperm can survive up to 7 days in the uterus. I plan on attacking OH all this week so we have the best chance at pregnancy :blush:

As for my signature, my way is a little long winded as I found it by accident lol I have the fertility friend app and did the following...

options, share chart and data, create/preview homepage, click link to preview homepage, bottom of page click share this page, copy the BB code (thumbnail) and paste into the signature bit


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Mrs Rose ~ looks like we are about to hit O together, my FF says I'll O mid/late week so we'll see how we go eh?! At least if you can DTD tonight then you'll have a chance at catching that eggy since they say the sperm can survive up to 7 days in the uterus. I plan on attacking OH all this week so we have the best chance at pregnancy :blush:
> 
> As for my signature, my way is a little long winded as I found it by accident lol I have the fertility friend app and did the following...
> 
> options, share chart and data, create/preview homepage, click link to preview homepage, bottom of page click share this page, copy the BB code (thumbnail) and paste into the signature bit

Yay, we can be cycle buddies! :happydance:

BD'd this morning and I'm hoping we'll both have enough energy to BD tomorrow morning before he heads out. This is my first cycle charting so I'm not sure if there's enough info for FF to tell me when I'll ovulate. Or maybe that info is there and I just don't know it!

Thanks for the info! Finally got it to work :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yayyyyyy glad I could help! :happydance:

It's my first cycle too so we can be chart newbies together :happydance: I am literally just going by what FF tells me based on the info I put in, I don't even know if I am a 28 day person post MMC but I was before so I'm going with that lol


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Yayyyyyy glad I could help! :happydance:
> 
> It's my first cycle too so we can be chart newbies together :happydance: I am literally just going by what FF tells me based on the info I put in, I don't even know if I am a 28 day person post MMC but I was before so I'm going with that lol

My cycles weren't super regular before the MCs. They ranged anywhere 25-39 days but they averaged about 32 days. I'm a POAS addict so I always start testing well before AF is due, even when I know I'll get a BFN. Just can't help it...I have zero will power!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Haha you are so my kind of person :coffee: That's why I bulk buy tests because it's such a bad habit of mine too :haha:


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Haha you are so my kind of person :coffee: That's why I bulk buy tests because it's such a bad habit of mine too :haha:

I really want to buy stock in OPKs and HPTs! I've read that OPKs can be a bit wonky after MC. I didn't experience that last month but have seen some strange things this month. My IC had a light line this morning but tests this afternoon are really faint. I'm still getting a flashing smiley and EWCM so not sure what's going on. Last month, my OPKs got progressively darker until they were as dark as the control and then they lightened up. I haven't had a dark line yet. I'll keep on testing tomorrow!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I am sure the smiley will settle into a solid face soon :) I tested this morning and the line is no darker than yesterday but technically not in the fertile stage yet I'm just being impatient :haha: fx'ed your O turns up in the next couple of days


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I may be gearing up to O. Have other people Od on their mc cycle?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> Looks like I may be gearing up to O. Have other people Od on their mc cycle?

Yes, I did last month after my December CP.


----------



## Amygdala

Oh, looking good TTC! Have you had lighter opks before? 

I'm just trying to figure my opks out. This morning's was darker than yesterday afternoon's. But then I'm pretty sure they're still picking up hcg, which would be more in the morning. So I'll test twice a day to hopefully be able to tell hcg from LH. Will give me something to do anyway. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Yes. My OPKs had gotten very faint and I'm pretty sure all of the hcg is finally out of my system.


----------



## Amygdala

Great news, TTC! I think I might be not too far behind you. Opks getting darker, independently of time of day. Have tested yesterday pm, today am and today pm and they're getting progressively darker. So hoping its LH rather than leftover hcg. Still far from positive but I'm hoping its a good sign. Yours look like they may turn positive soon?


----------



## Amygdala

This is yesterday pm (can't remember the time), today at 7am and today at 2pm. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala said:


> Great news, TTC! I think I might be not too far behind you. Opks getting darker, independently of time of day. Have tested yesterday pm, today am and today pm and they're getting progressively darker. So hoping its LH rather than leftover hcg. Still far from positive but I'm hoping its a good sign. Yours look like they may turn positive soon?

Yes. They continued to get darker after I took the pic. They still aren't positive but definitely close. I'll have to see what this evening's tests look like to make a definitive decision as to what the heck is going on!


----------



## bcos21

Ugh according to my tracker I should have ovulated yesterday but my opks have not been positive yet. Either a long cycle or anovulary I guess


----------



## Pink Petals

Wow, if synchronous Oing were a sport, you ladies would be on your way to gold! :thumbup:

Certain now that I have a BFP. Line was darker today and I paid a visit to the doctor to confirm. We are going to follow my bloodwork week by week for a while. She wants me to do a scan in 2-3 weeks as well. All this is just for my piece mind. I am happy, but also cautious.

For all those Oing/ waiting to O, I am excited to keep following and offering support (if that's ok). I hope you all get BFPs, so we can start a spring rainbows preggo group! :hugs: 

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bcos21

So excited for you pink petals!


----------



## Amygdala

Pink, I'm so happy for you!!! I totally get that you're being cautious. I'm sure I will be, once I get another bfp. I've had 4 bfps in my life and only two children so I think for me, the initial excitement is well and truly ruined. But your bfp is a ray of hope for me.  Will be routing for you every step of the way! :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yay congratulations Pink!! :happydance: Stay with us please we'll miss you otherwise... there defo needs to be some more bfp's soon for that thread :)

AFM opk's are getting darker though slow but I'm only on cd10 and FF has me O'ing Saturday if my 28 day cycle sticks... the fact opk's even have a line is making me feel good about being back to normal :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

AFM, things are a bit confusing (as usual). Opk is lighter this morning, although slightly darker than yesterday morning's I think. But I'm getting lots of ovulation symptoms, mostly I'm spotty and bloaty (glamorous, I know!). But no ewcm as far as I can tell. Wondering if this is a case of my body trying but not managing to ovulate. Or maybe just early days, who knows. I'm thinking lots of sex, just in case. :lol:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amy I was googling opk's yesterday and seems they can fluctuate before real O hits so I'm sure they'll darken before you know it :) I don't really know what to look for that would indicate O so I shall consult my good old friend, Google :haha: :coffee:


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks Jemma! I'm new to opks really, have never done them seriously. And I still kind of think it's a gimmick but it gives me something to do. Do you get ovulation symptoms? 

Here's what I normally find:
- "ovary pain" (a doc once told me that's actually to do with being bloated/constipated around the time of ovulation???)
- egg white cervical mucus (looks just like egg white)
- irratibility (remember that Friends episode where Monica is pissed off with Chandler for smoking but still wants to have sex because she's ovulating? Like that.)
- low cervix

Basically, for me at least, feeling a bit miserable mid-cycle usually means I'm ovulating.


----------



## TTC74

My body is confusing me. No more hcg in my system. OPKs were super dark yesterday morning but not quite positive. Now they are light again. I suspect, but am not sure, that I just missed the peak OPK reading (I always peak super fast). I guess I'm just waiting for a high temp tomorrow morning to confirm.


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Wow, if synchronous Oing were a sport, you ladies would be on your way to gold! :thumbup:
> 
> Certain now that I have a BFP. Line was darker today and I paid a visit to the doctor to confirm. We are going to follow my bloodwork week by week for a while. She wants me to do a scan in 2-3 weeks as well. All this is just for my piece mind. I am happy, but also cautious.
> 
> For all those Oing/ waiting to O, I am excited to keep following and offering support (if that's ok). I hope you all get BFPs, so we can start a spring rainbows preggo group! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Nice progression! Hope this is your rainbow!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Pink, I'm so happy for you!!! I totally get that you're being cautious. I'm sure I will be, once I get another bfp. I've had 4 bfps in my life and only two children so I think for me, the initial excitement is well and truly ruined. But your bfp is a ray of hope for me.  Will be routing for you every step of the way! :hugs:

I know what you mean. I've only been pregnant twice and both times ended in CPs. I feel like the joy of getting a BFP will never be truly happy and exciting for me since I'll just be worrying that it will be doomed again. I try not to think that way, but it's so hard since it's all I know at this point.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Thanks Amy, I shall keep an eye out for those things, I've never really noticed O as I've got pregnant straight off the pill twice, one resulted in my baby boy and the other the MMC. This time around I am watching carefully as sooo desperate to get pregnant again. 

TTC, maybe you have just missed it on the opk's, just make sure you've been bd'ing so you don't miss the opportunity :D


----------



## MrsRose168

So I had my followup with the OBGYN to talk about next steps, testing, etc. Here's a recap on what she said...maybe it will be insightful to some of you. 

-She doesn't think low progesterone is what caused the MCs because they happened so early. She thinks they were more likely due to a chromosomal abnormality or clotting issue. Another possibility is a polyp or some type of obstruction preventing implantation.

-She thinks the issue is most likely with me, not DH, since I've been able to conceive. She said we can have another sperm analysis done if we want but doesn't think it's necessary at this point.

-My cycles have ranged from 25-39 days so she may have me try Clomid at some point to help regulate cycles, have stronger ovulation, etc. I&#8217;m not so sure I want to do that since I&#8217;m ovulating on my own. I&#8217;ve read some horror stories about how it messes up some people&#8217;s cycles and does other kinds of damage. I plan to research it more.

-I told her I&#8217;d had some mild cramp-like pains in my pelvic area since the latest MC and asked if it could be retained tissue. She said there shouldn&#8217;t be any tissue to retain since I MC&#8217;d so early. But that seemed a bit contradictory for her reasoning on why I should wait a cycle before TTC. She said my body needs to rebuild the uterine lining and regulate itself. However if there wasn&#8217;t much tissue in the first place, then I would think that I would shed about the same amount of lining as with AF. Plus, many people don&#8217;t even know they had a CP and continue with their TTC journey. Obviously I&#8217;m not a doctor, but I just found that a bit odd.

-Must wait 6 weeks after MC to have genetic testing and blood clotting testing done. DH will also have the genetic testing done. 

-Between Cycle Days 4-6, I should have ultrasound done to check for polyps or anything unusual.

Now I'm back to worrying that this isn't a progesterone issue after all. We've already started trying again this month so if I get pregnant, I guess we'll just have to wait and see if the progesterone and baby aspirin help. If I MC again, we'll have to wait another 6 weeks to have all the bloodwork done. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't get a BFP this month so we could have the testing done. 

I'm now debating whether or not to BD when DH gets home tomorrow, as FF thinks I'll O then. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Amygdala

If it was me, I'd keep trying straight away but only you can decide that of course. 

I don't really understand your doctor's reasoning that it can't be progesterone because it was so early. I thought progesterone only plays a role early on??

Hope you get some answers but honestly, especially with early losses, I think most of the time the answer is "bad luck" ie random genetic problems at conception, not due to one of the parents.


----------



## Amygdala

Oh and TTC, it's the same here. :haha: I think I'll stop testing and just read up on what's happening with you, since I always seem to copy you. Still strong ovulation symptoms but I think in my case it's probably just a failed attempt at o. Wish I was temping now but it's such a hassle...

This is yesterday 7am and 2pm and today 7am and 2pm:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> If it was me, I'd keep trying straight away but only you can decide that of course.
> 
> I don't really understand your doctor's reasoning that it can't be progesterone because it was so early. I thought progesterone only plays a role early on??
> 
> Hope you get some answers but honestly, especially with early losses, I think most of the time the answer is "bad luck" ie random genetic problems at conception, not due to one of the parents.

Yeah, I didn't really understand the progesterone reasoning either. I thought you had to have good levels in order to implant and have the pregnancy progress. Honestly, I wonder if it was partly to cover their butts. There was a big miscommunication when I went in to have my bloodwork done with my 2nd pregnancy. I called to book an appt and told them I was pregnant again and had a CP the previous month and wanted to get my HCG and progesterone tested. However, when I got there, I asked again for the progesterone test and I was told they would not test for it. They ended up testing for it several days later after I emailed them questioning them. It turns out I did have low progesterone with both CPs. By the time I got my results it was too late to do anything. I really like my dr, but I think her office staff and nurse screwed up big time on this. I booked an appointment with a new dr that has really good reviews but the earliest I can get is June! So, I'm going to stick it out with my dr in the meantime.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Oh and TTC, it's the same here. :haha: I think I'll stop testing and just read up on what's happening with you, since I always seem to copy you. Still strong ovulation symptoms but I think in my case it's probably just a failed attempt at o. Wish I was temping now but it's such a hassle...
> 
> This is yesterday 7am and 2pm and today 7am and 2pm:

Mine are acting very similarly. They're still pretty light, but they'll get darker and then lighter throughout the day. I had really good luck with them last month but I've heard they can be a bit wonky after a MC. Also, sometimes your body will gear up to O but not actually do it, and then it will gear up again and then you'll O that time around.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Mrs Rose, I am with Amy, I'd keep at it but again that's me, you need to do what's best for you. If you are using progesterone and baby aspirin that might be the boost you need. 

Amy here are mine, mornings are always darker, not sure they are getting darker over time or not, thoughts? I am trying to bear in mind that FF says I'm not due to ovulate until Saturday so I'm still 4 days away lol

(I've started doing 3 a day as of today, AM, Noon and PM, ya know, just in case)
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-02 15.36.18.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Mrs Rose, I am with Amy, I'd keep at it but again that's me, you need to do what's best for you. If you are using progesterone and baby aspirin that might be the boost you need.
> 
> Amy here are mine, mornings are always darker, not sure they are getting darker over time or not, thoughts? I am trying to bear in mind that FF says I'm not due to ovulate until Saturday so I'm still 4 days away lol
> 
> (I've started doing 3 a day as of today, AM, Noon and PM, ya know, just in case)

Thanks for the advice. I think we'll just go for it this month and see what happens! There are just too many unknowns at this point.


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies I would love to join you all in this journey of TTC. briefly about me I had 1 mmc in August and have gone through 6 iui's. Im in on a break this month from meds but will still try naturally. im in between if I want to just move to ivf or try more iui's. I see my RE tomorrow to discuss my next plans.


----------



## ILoveme29

@ Jemma the lines are getting darker so O should be really close


----------



## JemmaLouise

ILoveme29 said:


> @ Jemma the lines are getting darker so O should be really close

Woo thank you! Welcome to our group, I am sorry for your Aug loss, but wishing you all the luck in the world for this month being a natural :dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, I can clearly see them getting darker as well. Would guess that it might be another few days though? I guess that would go with FF. 

Mrs Rose, sounds like you might be right about the doc trying to cover her back. That's terrible really. The fact that your progesterone was low both times would make me think that may have been the reason?

Welcome Iloveme! Sounds like you've had quite the journey already. How do you feel about the prospect of IVF?


----------



## mitchnorm

Amygdala said:


> This is yesterday pm (can't remember the time), today at 7am and today at 2pm. Thoughts?

 Saw your other opks too...test line needs to be as dark or darker than control. Fluctuation is normal as long as no hcg left in your system as that can give a ovulation test line x x it'll come soon I'm sure. Oh and I pretty much always go by egg white cm...havery fell pregnant twice like that



Pink Petals said:


> Wow, if synchronous Oing were a sport, you ladies would be on your way to gold! :thumbup:
> 
> Certain now that I have a BFP. Line was darker today and I paid a visit to the doctor to confirm. We are going to follow my bloodwork week by week for a while. She wants me to do a scan in 2-3 weeks as well. All this is just for my piece mind. I am happy, but also cautious.
> 
> For all those Oing/ waiting to O, I am excited to keep following and offering support (if that's ok). I hope you all get BFPs, so we can start a spring rainbows preggo group! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Yay congratulations x x x 

Welcome I love me x x x


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Jemma, I can clearly see them getting darker as well. Would guess that it might be another few days though? I guess that would go with FF.
> 
> Mrs Rose, sounds like you might be right about the doc trying to cover her back. That's terrible really. The fact that your progesterone was low both times would make me think that may have been the reason?
> 
> Welcome Iloveme! Sounds like you've had quite the journey already. How do you feel about the prospect of IVF?

I sure hope the progesterone is the reason! I was really mad at first but I just had to move on b/c I couldn't change anything.


----------



## ILoveme29

Im very nervous about it. But im willing to do it due to it being one step closer to having my angel, being the success rates are higher than iui. I feel really bad to even go that far just to conceive its very sad and leaves me in am emotional mess. but with faith I guess it will pull through.



Amygdala said:


> Jemma, I can clearly see them getting darker as well. Would guess that it might be another few days though? I guess that would go with FF.
> 
> Mrs Rose, sounds like you might be right about the doc trying to cover her back. That's terrible really. The fact that your progesterone was low both times would make me think that may have been the reason?
> 
> Welcome Iloveme! Sounds like you've had quite the journey already. How do you feel about the prospect of IVF?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mrsrose I had a similar situation, I suffered with low progesterone and didn't find out from my dr. until almost 6 weeks. by then your progesterone should be at a certain level to maintain the pregnancy. my baby heartbeat stopped at 7wks4days and didn't know until almost 9 weeks. its the hardest thing ever and im sorry your going through that.


----------



## MrsRose168

ILoveme29 said:


> @Mrsrose I had a similar situation, I suffered with low progesterone and didn't find out from my dr. until almost 6 weeks. by then your progesterone should be at a certain level to maintain the pregnancy. my baby heartbeat stopped at 7wks4days and didn't know until almost 9 weeks. its the hardest thing ever and im sorry your going through that.

Thank you. You'd think the doctors would be more on top of it knowing that it can be a life or death issue AND proactively putting you on it doesn't hurt anything. I'm sorry you had to go through it too. Although it sucks that we're in this 'club', it's nice to have such a supportive group of women that can all relate!


----------



## Amygdala

I had a bit of a google about progesterone but couldn't find much in terms of details. I'm wondering whether I could push for my levels being tested next time, since it doesn't seem too much bother to do so, but haven't really found out much about when this should be done and whether giving progesterone actually helps. 

I've also had more hpts and opks arrive so took one each this morning. Hpt still have a faint line *sigh*. It's extremely faint so I'm not worried about mp but getting a bit exasperated. Still feel like I'm about to ovulate though and opks are getting darker so who knows.


----------



## Amygdala

Having ist whined, I went back to check on my opks and it looks *almost* positive. Did a second to make sure it wasn't just a duff test and again, maybe a teeny tiny bit fainter than the control line but there's definitely not much in it. So I'm thinking lots of opks today and hopefully I'll catch the spike. 
Opks experts: a positive opk means I'm ovulating in the next 24-48 hours, right?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yay go Amy !! I read it's 12-37 hours but personally definitely cover the next 24 hours 100% :D have fun :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JemmaLouise

yayyy!! :happydance: I'm so jealous, mines still hovering at the same strength :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, I'm ridiculously excited about this. :haha: I don't actually hold out hope for this month. Haven't seen any ewcm and I think the chances are pretty low. But just so excited that my body seems to be getting back to normal. 
Hope you get darker lines soon as well! Come on little egg!!! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Amygdala. No temp shift for me. So, I'm just praying for AF now. Unfortunately, I'm still picking up remnants of hcg on an hpt.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mitchnorm

Definate positive there amyadala:happydance: get DTD'ing. Means you should ovulate in the next 24-48 hours I believe. One thing to remember OPKs are detecting your LH surge but doesn't necessarily mean you wil actually release an egg.....temping pinpoints that. I never got on with temping however - I tend to go my EWCM and less so...OPKs to double check. 

Regards lack of CM - have you tried pre-seed? OR next cycle (hopefully theres isn't one - but just in case) try taking evening primrose oil from Day 1 until ovulation - increases CM apparently . I think I noticed a change. Taking 3000mg per day at the moment.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amygdala said:


> Jemma, I'm ridiculously excited about this. :haha: I don't actually hold out hope for this month. Haven't seen any ewcm and I think the chances are pretty low. But just so excited that my body seems to be getting back to normal.
> Hope you get darker lines soon as well! Come on little egg!!! :haha:

To be honest I'm not feeling like anything is going to happen, waiting for a +opk is like waiting for the negative test all over again. Just had one of them moments when all realisation comes back that I should be 23 weeks pregnant right now, not checking opk's :( Agh sorry girls, just want some progression! :shrug:

Glad you're on the way though Amy, I really hope you catch this one :happydance:


----------



## MrsRose168

mitchnorm said:


> Definate positive there amyadala:happydance: get DTD'ing. Means you should ovulate in the next 24-48 hours I believe. One thing to remember OPKs are detecting your LH surge but doesn't necessarily mean you wil actually release an egg.....temping pinpoints that. I never got on with temping however - I tend to go my EWCM and less so...OPKs to double check.
> 
> Regards lack of CM - have you tried pre-seed? OR next cycle (hopefully theres isn't one - but just in case) try taking evening primrose oil from Day 1 until ovulation - increases CM apparently . I think I noticed a change. Taking 3000mg per day at the moment.

Does EWCM mean you will ovulate? I thought that you could still get it without actually releasing an egg and that temping was the only sure way to know.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Having ist whined, I went back to check on my opks and it looks *almost* positive. Did a second to make sure it wasn't just a duff test and again, maybe a teeny tiny bit fainter than the control line but there's definitely not much in it. So I'm thinking lots of opks today and hopefully I'll catch the spike.
> Opks experts: a positive opk means I'm ovulating in the next 24-48 hours, right?

I've read that O will occur within 12-48 hours. Agree it looks almost positive--super close!


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> Jemma, I'm ridiculously excited about this. :haha: I don't actually hold out hope for this month. Haven't seen any ewcm and I think the chances are pretty low. But just so excited that my body seems to be getting back to normal.
> Hope you get darker lines soon as well! Come on little egg!!! :haha:
> 
> To be honest I'm not feeling like anything is going to happen, waiting for a +opk is like waiting for the negative test all over again. Just had one of them moments when all realisation comes back that I should be 23 weeks pregnant right now, not checking opk's :( Agh sorry girls, just want some progression! :shrug:
> 
> Glad you're on the way though Amy, I really hope you catch this one :happydance:Click to expand...

I had similar thoughts this morning when I was driving into work. Kept thinking that I'd be in my second trimester if I hadn't had my first CP. I know it's tough, but hang in there with the OPKs. Mine haven't been progressing much either though it was a little darker this morning. Still getting my flashing smiley faces. I brought an OPK to work today so I could test in the early afternoon! hehe! Last month I had a flashing smiley in the morning but then a solid smiley around Noon, so it can change very fast!


----------



## Amygdala

Mitchnorm, it's no ewcm despite EPO (OK, only for the last four days or so) and grapefruit juice. They've both helped me in the past. I have preseed but don't know if that can really help much? Because you still need ewcm past the cervix, no? Anyway, I'm not holding my breath this month. Wish I'd bothered temping though. I might dig out my thermometer and start now, with any luck I might get one more low temp and then a spike, so at least I'd have an indication whether or not there was an egg. 

Jemma :hugs: You'll get there!


----------



## mitchnorm

MrsRose168 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Definate positive there amyadala:happydance: get DTD'ing. Means you should ovulate in the next 24-48 hours I believe. One thing to remember OPKs are detecting your LH surge but doesn't necessarily mean you wil actually release an egg.....temping pinpoints that. I never got on with temping however - I tend to go my EWCM and less so...OPKs to double check.
> 
> Regards lack of CM - have you tried pre-seed? OR next cycle (hopefully theres isn't one - but just in case) try taking evening primrose oil from Day 1 until ovulation - increases CM apparently . I think I noticed a change. Taking 3000mg per day at the moment.
> 
> Does EWCM mean you will ovulate? I thought that you could still get it without actually releasing an egg and that temping was the only sure way to know.Click to expand...

EWCM doesn't necessarily mean you'll release an egg unfortunately. I think only temping points to that. Both recent times I've got pregnant I've gone by ewcm rather than opks.....in fact ewcm usually comes a day or so before positive opks. ...weirdly


----------



## bcos21

Bah my opks are the same light line. I'm thinking either I ovulated early (not likely) before I had opks or it just isn't happening this time. It's annoying because before I got pregnant I had a cycle once every few months since my son nurses about 10 Mins a day still. Guess we are back to that -sigh-


----------



## JemmaLouise

sorry to hear that bcos, what CD are you on?

Mrs Rose, those thoughts are horrible aren't they, still chokes me up whenever I think about it :cry: I'd be showing by now, know the sex, stocking up... :growlmad: agh ! Anyway I have fx'ed for you getting that + soon!!! :thumbup:

I am only on CD11 and I know it's still early in my cycle and FF still says Saturday is my predicted day but I am so impatient with all this and the waiting is awful. I really just want to see something positive now :wacko:


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, hang in there! Wednesday's almost over, the weekend will be here in no time! And what a handy time to ovulate... :winkwink:

Bcos, that sucks! Are you waiting for your son to self-wean or do you have a "deadline" in mind for him? A friend of mine had ttc her second delayed by months because she was still breastfeeding her first. But she got there eventually and is due in May.


----------



## Amygdala

On an almost unrelated note: Is anyone else "planning" for the new baby? I know there are no guarantees and I have no idea when (or if) I'll get pregnant again and whether it'll work out. But I'm determined to think positive. And as part of that, I'm still looking at baby gear and planning what we'll need. I've got a (secret!) Amazon wish list and I have to admit to buying a couple of vests and some gorgeous muslins. I don't know, I guess I find it soothing. It's what I would have been doing around now if they pregnancy had continued and I guess thinking about preparing for baby makes me feel like it's only delayed. I'm not spending big money of course, couldn't even if I wanted to. But somehow having a few little things stashed away to look at from time to time helps me believe in our happy ending. 
One downside is that I'm developing very clear ideas for the (very few) things we'll need to buy when baby 3 does actually join us and I also now feel I have a perfect justification to not scrimp on those things. Uh-oh. :lol:


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala said:


> On an almost unrelated note: Is anyone else "planning" for the new baby? I know there are no guarantees and I have no idea when (or if) I'll get pregnant again and whether it'll work out. But I'm determined to think positive. And as part of that, I'm still looking at baby gear and planning what we'll need. I've got a (secret!) Amazon wish list and I have to admit to buying a couple of vests and some gorgeous muslins. I don't know, I guess I find it soothing. It's what I would have been doing around now if they pregnancy had continued and I guess thinking about preparing for baby makes me feel like it's only delayed. I'm not spending big money of course, couldn't even if I wanted to. But somehow having a few little things stashed away to look at from time to time helps me believe in our happy ending.
> One downside is that I'm developing very clear ideas for the (very few) things we'll need to buy when baby 3 does actually join us and I also now feel I have a perfect justification to not scrimp on those things. Uh-oh. :lol:

I have a full (secret) babylist registry. So, in response to your question - yes. I've done some planning.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I can't say that I have the be honest, when we told everyone about the first pregnancy my mother in law bought some gorgeous baby bibs which I have had to put away as it's a constant reminder on what was and is happening to me. I know I sound like the downer one but I just can't bring myself to look at anything baby and probably won't until past my 20 week scan on any new pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, you don't sound like a downer. You deal with it how you deal with it. I think for me, it was less of a shock because I had a mc before my kids and I know not to trust a pregnancy too soon. I guess I'm just totally convinced that we'll get our rainbow eventually, even though the road might yet be difficult. And you will as well. But if you're hurting right now then you're hurting. Best to go with it and get it out of your system I think. Or at least move on to happier thoughts eventually. :hugs: You and I will talk baby stuff in the autumn, when our rainbows are healthy and kicking away and well on their way to joining us. 

TTC, we definitely need to swap ideas when the time comes. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Only thing I bought was one brand new baby toy from mamas and papas...I did the same when pregnant with my DD...it was my lucky mascot....Obviously not lucky at all this time...TWICE!!! Might replace for next pregnancy of it happens for us. I did write a little list on my phone of things that I would like new this time...it's still there I think :wacko: I try no to plan too much like Jemma x x


----------



## MrsRose168

Jemma, I'm in the same boat. I feel like I'll jinx myself if I buy stuff, and having those things in the house would just remind me that I'm not pregnant. But when the time comes, you bet your ass I'll be out there buying stuff like crazy!


----------



## Amygdala

Woah, am I ovulating! I feel like I'm about to break in half. I used to get ovulation pains anyway but this is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## mitchnorm

Amygdala said:


> Woah, am I ovulating! I feel like I'm about to break in half. I used to get ovulation pains anyway but this is a bit ridiculous.

I get them so that the pressure when I sit down is horrible...really quite painful/uncomfortable


----------



## TTC74

Drum roll, please . . . AF is here! :yipee:


----------



## mitchnorm

TTC74 said:


> Drum roll, please . . . AF is here! :yipee:

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> Drum roll, please . . . AF is here! :yipee:

Woohooo!!


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, that's great news! Onwards and upwards from here!


----------



## ILoveme29

TTC74 said:


> Drum roll, please . . . AF is here! :yipee:

yayy!! next step closer


----------



## ILoveme29

Ladies ive never been so nervous to see my RE. im just scared she will tell me I have no more chances of iui, and may need to wait for IVF. It is what it is. I always think of it as God has a plan for all of us. I will just take it one day at a time


----------



## JemmaLouise

TTC woop woop :happydance: That's fab, well as fab as it can be right now :haha: Only forwards from here 

Iloveme, don't worry, one way or another your rainbow baby is written in your future, I hope you get some good news and can look forward positively :D


----------



## bcos21

I am cycle day 19. I never planned on him nursing this long to be honest, he didn't even want to latch in the beginning but here we are. We Co sleep and I am gradually trying to move him into his own bed, and effective he does that he doesn't nurse. Nap times are a complete mess. I dont have any definite weaning plans, he was 2 in Oct and I've had maybe 4periods before I was pregnant again this Oct. I just have to give into the fact that I have no control lol. In the meantime I'm trying to lose weight and failing miserably.

Congrats ttc74 cd1!


----------



## Pink Petals

Hi ladies! 

Checking in on everyone. 

TTC- Congrats on AF! I think you will find things start making more sense from here on out. That was what I found. Plus, I just started feeling better at that point.

Amy- Congrats on O. I have a good feeling about this one. Make sure to DTD and maybe this will be it.

Everyone try to stay positive. I am still hoping to start that rainbow preggo group :thumbup:


----------



## bcos21

Hmm so today I got this opk(couldn't get the camera to focus well) this is the darkest I've gotten, am I still in it do you think?
 



Attached Files:







_20160203_184549.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> Hmm so today I got this opk(couldn't get the camera to focus well) this is the darkest I've gotten, am I still in it do you think?

Yes, if it's darker, I think you're definitely still in! I took 4 OPKs today and they've gotten progressively darker throughout the day. I thought I'd have my solid smiley by the time I got home from work but it was still flashing, and the IC was darker. I tested a couple hours later and got my dark line and solid smiley! It's crazy how fast things can change...keep at the testing, especially as they start to get darker.


----------



## Amygdala

Iloveme, does the RE decide whether or not you can have more IUI or does she just advise you? Forgive my ignorance but you've gotten pregnant through IUI before, right? So why would you need to "upgrade" to IVF?

Pink, how is everything going? How are you feeling? And will you be monitored a bit more closely this pregnancy? Here in the UK, they just treat you as if nothing happened until you have three mcs in a row. :-( I hope you have a better experience in Canada? And yeah, we're all joining your pregnancy group soon. :-D

Bcos, that looks really promising!! My opk was positive a few hours after looking like that. So get on it! We can be testing buddies!

And MrsRose can join the club! How exciting!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hey Pink! How you getting on hun? Sunk in yet? 

Yay Mrs Rose, about time too lol!! 

AFM; some positive vibes this morning, actually had some ewcm so I am hoping I'll get my positive opk soon :D initially thought it was remnants of last night's activities :haha: but checked and had all the ewcm qualities so I'm feeling more positive today after yesterday's dip :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

still not getting darker, today's showed up quicker so I'm hoping that they start getting darker over the next couple days :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-04 12.03.40-1.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC74

Sigh. Heavy spotting/light bleeding for a few hours last night. Now nothing. So frustrated.


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, the last one looks a bit darker?

TTC, I'm so sorry. Do you think it could have been some last retained tissue that has now come away? Would explain why you're still getting positives. And if it's that, this might be you back to normal? If I count my last spotting as cd1 then I'm having a pretty normal cycle so far, ie ovulated at a reasonable time.


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> still not getting darker, today's showed up quicker so I'm hoping that they start getting darker over the next couple days :shrug:

Are you testing multiple times a day? Now that they're getting darker and you're getting EWCM, I'd recommend you monitor at least 2-3 times a day so you don't miss your surge. It's crazy how fast it can come and go.


----------



## MrsRose168

I had a temp spike this morning but I also still had a positive OPK. Is that normal? I thought the OPK would turn negative with the temp spike.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Iloveme, does the RE decide whether or not you can have more IUI or does she just advise you? Forgive my ignorance but you've gotten pregnant through IUI before, right? So why would you need to "upgrade" to IVF?
> 
> Pink, how is everything going? How are you feeling? And will you be monitored a bit more closely this pregnancy? Here in the UK, they just treat you as if nothing happened until you have three mcs in a row. :-( I hope you have a better experience in Canada? And yeah, we're all joining your pregnancy group soon. :-D
> 
> Bcos, that looks really promising!! My opk was positive a few hours after looking like that. So get on it! We can be testing buddies!
> 
> And MrsRose can join the club! How exciting!

Amy, I definitely want in! When did you get your positive OPK and when are you planning on testing? FF is predicting AF is due Feb 18th, but I can guarantee I'll be testing way sooner than that. I'm a POAS addict!


----------



## Pink Petals

TTC74 said:


> Sigh. Heavy spotting/light bleeding for a few hours last night. Now nothing. So frustrated.

TTC, mine did that! First period after MC, I just had brown spotting, a little clotty. Then nothing over night, then AF came on full force, heavy and lasting for several days. Don't give up hope!

Mrs. Rose, congrats on O and good luck!

As for me, not a whole lot of symptoms yet. Pretty early. Horrible constipation already, but I'll take it! (Always happens for me). Feeling cautious. Not going to buy things or plan much until after first tri.

In Canada, they also don't usually do anything special until after 3 MC, but I happen to have a fab family doc who will do just about anything I ask. We did a blood test on Monday to ensure levels are good for dates (and they are). I can repeat the blood test weekly as long as I want to, just for peace of mind. She also booked me in for an early scan Feb 23. And I have her cell # so I can call any time if there is bleeding etc. Love her! Sadly, she is near retirement and no longer delivers babies!


----------



## Amygdala

Opks were positive yesterday so I'm assuming ovulation today. Normally, I'd start testing at like 8 dpo. :haha: But with tests not having been entirely clear I'll hold off as long as I can, hopefully until two weeks from today. I'm not hugely optimistic but I do think I probably ovulated/am ovulating. Wish I was temping to be sure. :-/ But yeah, I expect AF within two weeks time rather than anything else but we'll see.


----------



## TTC74

Pink Petals said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Sigh. Heavy spotting/light bleeding for a few hours last night. Now nothing. So frustrated.
> 
> TTC, mine did that! First period after MC, I just had brown spotting, a little clotty. Then nothing over night, then AF came on full force, heavy and lasting for several days. Don't give up hope!Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping for. I'm ready for AF and I'm praying she's arriving in full force today.


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Sigh. Heavy spotting/light bleeding for a few hours last night. Now nothing. So frustrated.
> 
> TTC, mine did that! First period after MC, I just had brown spotting, a little clotty. Then nothing over night, then AF came on full force, heavy and lasting for several days. Don't give up hope!
> 
> Mrs. Rose, congrats on O and good luck!
> 
> As for me, not a whole lot of symptoms yet. Pretty early. Horrible constipation already, but I'll take it! (Always happens for me). Feeling cautious. Not going to buy things or plan much until after first tri.
> 
> In Canada, they also don't usually do anything special until after 3 MC, but I happen to have a fab family doc who will do just about anything I ask. We did a blood test on Monday to ensure levels are good for dates (and they are). I can repeat the blood test weekly as long as I want to, just for peace of mind. She also booked me in for an early scan Feb 23. And I have her cell # so I can call any time if there is bleeding etc. Love her! Sadly, she is near retirement and no longer delivers babies!Click to expand...

That's great that you have such an awesome doctor. It really makes things so much less stressful! What were your levels on Monday? Are you planning to have them tested weekly?


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Opks were positive yesterday so I'm assuming ovulation today. Normally, I'd start testing at like 8 dpo. :haha: But with tests not having been entirely clear I'll hold off as long as I can, hopefully until two weeks from today. I'm not hugely optimistic but I do think I probably ovulated/am ovulating. Wish I was temping to be sure. :-/ But yeah, I expect AF within two weeks time rather than anything else but we'll see.

My cycles vary in length so I really don't know when AF should arrive. FF has been pretty accurate so far, so I'll base it off of that for now. I can't remember--do you normally temp and are just taking a break this cycle? This is my first cycle temping so it's been very interesting to see what my body is doing.


----------



## JemmaLouise

TTC I hope AF shows for you soon, mine, like pink, was spotting and then full flow.

Pink, I'm glad you have such a good doc and really pleased that the bloods are good :hugs:

Amy, oh no not the TWW! :haha: Fx'ed for the +hpt, you need to join Pink in the pregnant club :happydance:

Now that you mention it girls, that last one does look darker, I am now testing AM, Noon and PM so hopefully see some dark lines soon :happydance: Mrs Rose I think I have read a few people have a similar thing happen, so long as you have the +opk and the temp spike then O should have definitely taken place x


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> TTC I hope AF shows for you soon, mine, like pink, was spotting and then full flow.
> 
> Pink, I'm glad you have such a good doc and really pleased that the bloods are good :hugs:
> 
> Amy, oh no not the TWW! :haha: Fx'ed for the +hpt, you need to join Pink in the pregnant club :happydance:
> 
> Now that you mention it girls, that last one does look darker, I am now testing AM, Noon and PM so hopefully see some dark lines soon :happydance: Mrs Rose I think I have read a few people have a similar thing happen, so long as you have the +opk and the temp spike then O should have definitely taken place x

Ok, good to know--thanks!


----------



## TTC74

To confuse matters even more, here is an OPK from this afternoon. 

This is the only dark OPK I've gotten in the pm this cycle.

It looks even darker IRL.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC74

To be clear, I think this is comical now. I'm just praying for AF.


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> To be clear, I think this is comical now. I'm just praying for AF.

WTF is going on with your body?!?! I mean, you're pregnant, ovulating and having AF at the same time...medical mystery! :shrug:


----------



## JemmaLouise

It is really weird, I did read one persons story where they were getting +hpk's until after AF, might need it to flush out all the hcg, could be a similar case?! does hcg cause +opk's? That's all I can offer on this, you're body is going a bit mad :shrug:


----------



## bcos21

Grr opk still dark but no positive yet! Just intense ovulation pain :( so over this cycle!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies :hugs: (Well morning in UK) How are we all this morning? Not done any opk's yet, being a lazy butt in bed, so nothing to report :haha: 

OH had me surprised last night, was checking FF, ensuring I had all my data down for the day and was taking a real interest in the whole thing. It was quite nice he wanted to get involved with all this scientific malarkey we have to study ourselves :haha: Bless him :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Bcos, based on your ovulation pain and the dark tests, I bet they'll turn positive this afternoon. Fingers crossed. 

Jemma, that's sweet!  My DH is getting very into the whole supplements thing. I'm taking a few these days, a prenatal, extra folic acid for high BMI, extra B6 which I always take anyway, and EPO until ovulation. He keeps reminding me of those now and asking what he should take (he's now on a man-multivitamin :haha: as well as zinc). It's nice to not be alone in thinking about the mechanical aspects. 

TTC, what the hell indeed! My guess: that wasn't AF but some retained tissue coming loose and now that it has, hpts will get lighter and opks darker. I've read that some women find they ovulate sooner when drinking grapefruit juice daily, maybe that's worth a shot? Low investment anyway and it's good for ewcm! :thumbup:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Egh... slow progression :dohh:

Aww that's nice, it feels good to not have to do it by yourself eh? Neil hasn't taken anything himself and would probably forget anyway :haha: I am on smoothies for lunch which, on top of all the vitamins in the shake mix, I pack with blueberries, spinach and a dose of metatone, have my folic acid with that too. Avoiding all chocolate and coffee which are my weaknesses :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160205_080408-1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, I think that looks normal? Think LH spikes are usually fairly sudden. Mine definitely was this time. I can't believe you're off coffee AND chocolate. No way I could do that for more than 12 hours or so... :haha:

I can't remember who asked but no, I haven't been charting in years. Used to religiously for about a year and a half, for contraception purposes. If I'm not pregnant this cycle I might start again though, just to know that I'm definitely ovulating. I'm calling today 1dpo by the way. Now to make it to at least 14 without testing... I really should wait until 18dpo or so to get a more definite answer. :-/


----------



## mitchnorm

JemmaLouise said:


> It is really weird, I did read one persons story where they were getting +hpk's until after AF, might need it to flush out all the hcg, could be a similar case?! does hcg cause +opk's? That's all I can offer on this, you're body is going a bit mad :shrug:

Hcg does cause slight positive opks btw x x


----------



## JemmaLouise

Tell you what Amy it was hard work for about a week, usually cannot function without coffee and in the evenings a nice galaxy dipped in coffee was super :haha: Switched to tea and I've got some surprisingly nice cereal bars instead. To be honest I was scared into giving them up as although the majority of MC's are a chromosome defect the midwife at my 9 week appointment said that chocolate was harmful to a pregnancy, I don't know how true that is but I'm not taking any chances this time :shrug: But with the opk's there has defo been a shift since yesterday they are slightly darker so just waiting for the spike, FF still says tomorrow but that's only for a 28 day cycle, no idea how long my cycle is going to be just now. 

If you can hang on to 18 dpo (and fair play if you do) I'll test with you at whatever dpo I am :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

It's a deal Jemma! (Although I fully expect to cave in beforehand, based on my not testing track record) 

Chocolate can be "harmful" because of the caffeine in it but I really wouldn't worry about a little bit here or there, you'd have to have HUGE amounts. There was a study a few years back that found that women who had chocolate in pregnancy had more content 1-year-olds. :-D So that's my excuse. I will switch back to 100% decaf coffee though.


----------



## JemmaLouise

See that's what I thought, but this woman was like NO chocolate at all... bit mean isn't it :cry: I'm pretty sure I read that caffeine only affects the growth rate but then again I could be making things up :shrug: :haha: But I swear with all the supplement, vitamins and minerals we pack in when TTC I'm surprised we've not had a goodness overdose :haha:


----------



## MrsRose168

Wow, I'll have to check into the no chocolate thing--I've never heard that! Seems a bit excessive!

For those of you with charting experience, I could really use some advice on what temp I should use today. I slept horribly last night! I&#8217;d wake up hot and sweaty and kick the blankets off, but then I&#8217;d get really cold...this kept happening all night. Then I got paranoid that my temps would be all wonky b/c of that, so then I had trouble going back to sleep. So I ended up taking my temp several times and now I&#8217;m not sure which one to use. I tried to lay really still, but I did get up to use the restroom after taking my first temp. I&#8217;m pretty sure I O&#8217;d on the 3rd based on my OPKs and yesterday&#8217;s temp spike and I&#8217;m scared that using the wrong temp today will throw off my chart.

-3:30am &#8211; 97.05 (back to my normal pre-O temps; was wide awake and after I&#8217;d been playing the hot/cold game)
-4:20am &#8211; 97.16 (higher but still low; was wide awake but laying still)
-4:45am &#8211; 97.05 (low again; was wide awake but laying still)
-5:25am &#8211; 97.48 (more in line with post-O temp; fell back into a light sleep just before taking my temp again)

Can you please let me know which temp you think I should use?


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Morning Ladies :hugs: (Well morning in UK) How are we all this morning? Not done any opk's yet, being a lazy butt in bed, so nothing to report :haha:
> 
> OH had me surprised last night, was checking FF, ensuring I had all my data down for the day and was taking a real interest in the whole thing. It was quite nice he wanted to get involved with all this scientific malarkey we have to study ourselves :haha: Bless him :hugs:

That's so cute that your hubby is actively participating in charting! DH is on several vitamins/supplements and he's been really good about taking them all on his own. He even put them in a weekly pillbox so he remembers to take them every day. He said he's willing to do whatever it takes to get our baby and it's so awesome to see him actually follow through!


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose, I used to do my chart by hand. On a day like the one you're describing, I would just leave a blank. Can you do that in FF? If you can't, I'd be tempted to use the last one, purely because it's the closest to a normal temp taking time. Having said that, you're not meant to use temps if you've not managed a few hours sleep before, so I'm not sure. Maybe see what happens if you don't put anything in?

AFM, I'm so pathetic. I'm 1 (read: ONE) dpo and already I wish I knew whether I'm pregnant this cycle so I can make plans for the spring. :haha: I've got this deadline and a long-ish trip I'm planning with the kids and it's annoying me that I can't say for sure when that will be. Why can't implantation make a noise? Like a little bell or something or a little batch of skin somewhere that turns green maybe? Two lines that appear on your belly? We've put a man on the moon for goodness' sake, we shouldn't have to wait two weeks to do a pregnancy test!


----------



## TTC74

Yeah, my dh knows all about what a pregnancy chart looks like, what an O temp shift looks like, is a pro and looking for squinters, etc. DHs are so funny. They have to be all manly in front of their friends but secretly they are just big balls of mush.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> MrsRose, I used to do my chart by hand. On a day like the one you're describing, I would just leave a blank. Can you do that in FF? If you can't, I'd be tempted to use the last one, purely because it's the closest to a normal temp taking time. Having said that, you're not meant to use temps if you've not managed a few hours sleep before, so I'm not sure. Maybe see what happens if you don't put anything in?
> 
> AFM, I'm so pathetic. I'm 1 (read: ONE) dpo and already I wish I knew whether I'm pregnant this cycle so I can make plans for the spring. :haha: I've got this deadline and a long-ish trip I'm planning with the kids and it's annoying me that I can't say for sure when that will be. Why can't implantation make a noise? Like a little bell or something or a little batch of skin somewhere that turns green maybe? Two lines that appear on your belly? We've put a man on the moon for goodness' sake, we shouldn't have to wait two weeks to do a pregnancy test!

Thanks, Amy! Yes, FF has the option to discard it. It just sucks b/c I was going to start progesterone 3dpo and now this might delay it. I rarely have 3 hours of consecutive sleep--I'm a horrible sleeper but my temps prior to what I think is O were pretty stable anyways. In fact, I think I've only had one night in the last 2 weeks where I did get 3 solid hours.

Totally know what you mean! It's like your life is kind of in limbo until you find out. You would think that this day in age we'd have some way to know sooner if you have a BFP! I also wish they had over-the-counter blood quantitative HCG tests so we could check it ourselves. Then we'd also find out a little earlier since HCG doesn't get into your urine right away.


----------



## Amygdala

For the progesterone, I'd assume that today was a high temperature, especially if you've had other ovulation symptoms. A wrongly measured low temp doesn't change when you ovulated after all, FF might just be a bit slower to confirm it. And it's not like you're using it for contraception, so I'd assume that your spike was a spike and you did in fact ovulate two days ago.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> For the progesterone, I'd assume that today was a high temperature, especially if you've had other ovulation symptoms. A wrongly measured low temp doesn't change when you ovulated after all, FF might just be a bit slower to confirm it. And it's not like you're using it for contraception, so I'd assume that your spike was a spike and you did in fact ovulate two days ago.

Yes, I was thinking the same thing. I did a BBT adjustment through this site, https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php, and it's calculating it to be 95.35 (on the higher side). Thanks for the insight--it's my first time temping so not familiar with how FF plays with the chart!


----------



## bcos21

Grr, so my opks have been much lighter today. I got close to a positive yesterday, so you guys think the surge could have happened after my last test at 5pm or do you think just no ovulation this cycle?


----------



## Amygdala

Could be either I guess or a third option of "not yet". Where in the world are you? If it's still morning there, there's a good chance you'll get a positive opk this afternoon. I read somewhere recently that the LH spike actually takes place mid-afternoon, so I think it's unlikely you missed it over night. But it's quite possible that you missed it between opks. Or maybe your body tried but didn't quite make it and will try again in a few days. 
If it was me, I'd make sure we were covered for any possible ovulation dates until AF actually shows. Yeah, it's handy to know exactly when you ovulated but if you have sex every two days or so anyway, the exact timing doesn't matter that much.


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos, agree with what Amy said about the lh surge in the afternoon. Last month mine happened around Noon and this month it happened at 7pm. I was surprised it happened so late but I had been monitoring all day, as late as 5pm and still no surge.


----------



## bcos21

I took the last opk yesterday at 5pm. Im in the US mountain time and i tested today at 11am and 3pm, lighter line than i've seen for a while:/ my concern is I'm already at CD 21 of a who knows how long cycle lol. this irregular and sporadic cycle thing is annoying!!!!! we've had a lot of sex the past few days/weeks and i'm totally over it :dohh: LOL


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> I took the last opk yesterday at 5pm. Im in the US mountain time and i tested today at 11am and 3pm, lighter line than i've seen for a while:/ my concern is I'm already at CD 21 of a who knows how long cycle lol. this irregular and sporadic cycle thing is annoying!!!!! we've had a lot of sex the past few days/weeks and i'm totally over it :dohh: LOL

haha! I know, all that BD'ing is tiresome! I would continue doing the OPKs as you may gear up again and actually release an egg in a few days. I know it sucks. I wish I had a crystal ball to know what the heck is going on!


----------



## bcos21

thanks mrs rose I wish you had that crystal ball! I will prolly use a couple more days of opks. I feel wasteful lol i have gone through so many opks already, I think i will try to just test once at 7pm and see how I do. otherwise, I might just have to be content with never knowing and having just a weird cycle.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hellooooo Ladies :hugs: How are we?

I wasn't checking BnB last night and boy I need to catch up :haha: 

I think the majority of us here are charting noobs so it's great we can speculate and help each other. I would have agreed with Amy on your temps Mrs Rose too. I can't complain about all the BD'ing, I bloody love it :blush:

I am feeling optimistic today, my opk this morning is the darkest it's been yet and I'm hoping to be a glaringly + later today (attached pic)
 



Attached Files:







20160206_092811-1.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JemmaLouise

Just read your post back a page Amy... 1 dpo and wanting to test already?!?! :haha: I don't think you'll be holding off until cd18 :hugs: I don't blame you I'm totally impatient :blush:


----------



## Amygdala

DISCLAIMER: I'm venting here and describing a nightmare I just had. Don't read if you have health anxieties (or get bored easily)!


Hi everyone! Will read what I've missed in a minute but need to vent. We had a very interrupted night because everyone is ill with a cold. I am as well. Currently left alone in the house because I need to work but instead I'm lying on the sofa and I keep passing out in uncomfortable positions and then having horrendous nightmares. This last one, DH and I had a fight (about ttc no less) so I stormed off to have a bath. I was feeling very dizzy though and couldn't see properly so I was worried about getting in but I'd stormed off so stayed in the bathroom anyway. When I undressed, I noticed a dark ring around my areola. I thought that it might be a pregnancy sign for a second but then thought no, way too early. So I looked again and saw that it was more like lacerations and they were all over my breast. Then I realised that there was a deep dent on the underside with a bright blue, bleeding hole/bruise. I felt around and found a golf ball size lump! Ran out of the bathroom and told DH who just stared at me in total shock and kept saying "no, it can't be". Then I woke up. WHO MESSED UP IS THAT?!?!! Now I'm forcing myself to stay awake but there's no one here to talk to so distracting myself is difficult. Think I'll try some sitcom on tv or something. Holy shit do my hormones need to calm down!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Well my lunchtime opk looks lighter than this mornings test :cry: what the hell is going on, my body should stop messing with me and just O :haha: can I also ask you lovely ladies what your experiences with O pain are? I was having little stabs of pain on my left side just a minute ago, could this be O pain? Sorry, I'm just so new to this reading your body stuff :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, I'd assume that you're ovulating now. No proof obviously but can't hurt to act as if you are. :winkwink: Short-lived, one-sided pain is always an ovulation symptom for me and your opks also suggest that there may have been a spike yesterday.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I am worried that I might have surged last night and with no opk to prove that I'm lost what dpo I'll be? We've been DTD everyday anyway pretty much so aren't missing out there but would have been nice to pinpoint my O day :shrug: Agh I'll just assume TWW now I think, bye O I'm done with you :haha:

As for your nightmares, that's so weird! Don't let them worry you or anything, sending you nothing but positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Oh, they don't worry me! I get them a lot sometimes and I'm pretty sure they're hormone related. But they're exhausting!

I would call today O day if I was you. Sort of fits with your opks and does fit with your pain and FF's prediction, right? Any plans for (not) testing?

I'll really try to be good and wait this cycle. If I got a faint positive at say 12 or 14 dpo, there'd be no way of knowing whether it was real. Having said that, I'll probably do another FRER one morning next week in the hope that it'll be completely clear, so I can have a better idea when testing time comes.


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> thanks mrs rose I wish you had that crystal ball! I will prolly use a couple more days of opks. I feel wasteful lol i have gone through so many opks already, I think i will try to just test once at 7pm and see how I do. otherwise, I might just have to be content with never knowing and having just a weird cycle.

That's why I stock up on the cheapies! I bought a 50-pack of OPKs on Amazon and it also came with 10 HPTs. They've been very reliable. I think I've read that you should test between 11-2 so maybe you should bump it up a few hours if you're just gonna do one test a day? Obviously everyone is different but I think that's a common time for LH.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I bet ! Probably is hormone related, us women are a strange bunch :haha: 

I am hoping the strange pricks of pain are O and not just me over analysing my body :shrug: I'll use up the rest of my opk's over the next 24 hours and see what they are like. 

As for testing I would ideally like to try and contain myself long enough to be 'late', in reality I'll be testing by Wednesday next week :haha: I have LOADS of internet cheapy hpt's so I'll feed my POAS addiction with them lol The two week wait is like a lifetime but I find it really exciting at the same time! How do you feel being in TWW now? x


----------



## JemmaLouise

think I've definitely caught the end of my surge with opk's :shrug: these are my tests from today, had to tweak tone of the pics slightly as for some reason they never show how dark the line is straight off the camera... thoughts? I have put +opk on FF for yesterday for the time being
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-06 18.01.47.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 1









2016-02-06 18.02.40.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, I'd guess LH spike yesterday and ovulation today. 

Tww SUCKS. I hate it with a burning passion. I'm the most curious and impatient person in the world. To expect me to wait 2 - 2½ weeks to find out about something this big is just plain cruel.


----------



## bcos21

Jemmalouise looks Like we are in the same boat with opk, I tested again today at noon an it's light I feel like I had the surge. Amygdala I hate having crazy dreams because most of the time I wake up more tired than I started lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hi bcos, aren't our bodies annoying!! I've never watched for O before so it's frustrating when it's not text book. Is this your first cycle tracking or have you been doing it a while? I've done 2 tests since my darkest this morning and they've progressively got lighter, only have 2 opk's left so going to do one tonight before bed and 1 in the morning with 2nd maybe 3rd urine... I have ordered some more cheapies for next month as I don't feel like I've succeeded this month :shrug: :cry:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amygdala said:


> Yeah, I'd guess LH spike yesterday and ovulation today.
> 
> Tww SUCKS. I hate it with a burning passion. I'm the most curious and impatient person in the world. To expect me to wait 2 - 2½ weeks to find out about something this big is just plain cruel.

Hopefully it flies! :hugs: Why can't we know immediately! :shrug:


----------



## bcos21

JemmaLouise said:


> Hi bcos, aren't our bodies annoying!! I've never watched for O before so it's frustrating when it's not text book. Is this your first cycle tracking or have you been doing it a while? I've done 2 tests since my darkest this morning and they've progressively got lighter, only have 2 opk's left so going to do one tonight before bed and 1 in the morning with 2nd maybe 3rd urine... I have ordered some more cheapies for next month as I don't feel like I've succeeded this month :shrug: :cry:

I used opks for one month when I got pregnant with my son but I had a positive opk then. It's just so annoying! I have not had regular cycles since I had my son. When I got Pregnant the second time and miscarried, that was just a once off lucky thing. I only tested because I had a feeling, and I had a rash on my leg I only get when pregnant lol.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bcos, Jemma--sorry your opk's are being ambiguous. This whole ttc process can be incredibly frustrating! Hope they get darker stat!

So I got my crosshairs today, which is very exciting for this newbie! Kinda weird that I O'd the day after I got a super dark opk, but I've read it can happen. Another strange thing is I've had a ton of ewcm this cycle which is not normal for me. Last cycle I had 2 measly patches of it. FX that is a good sign! Now, it's time for more waiting once again.


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose, it's meant to work like that. Opks pick up the LH surge, you ovulate 24-36 hours after that and then your temperatures rise (and you can confirm you did in fact ovulate after the third high temperature after the rise). So all as it should be!!:thumbup:

Things here are WEIRD. I had a total off day. Completely shattered (although admittedly, bad night before), nightmares when napping, hormonal-cranky when awake, weirdly hungry and full at the same time and this afternoon, I had 30 minutes of feeling really sick, despite having eaten normally before and not having had vitamins yet. The only other time I ever remember feeling like this was a week after conceiving the baby we lost. I looked it up after I got my bfp and found that some people report "implantation sickness". I'm sure that's what it was then. And I'd think that's what it was today, if it wasn't for the timing. Surely on 2dpo that's not possible? Probably just a bug but the random nausea really is odd.


----------



## TTC74

Still waiting for AF over here. Sigh.


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry TTC! Hang in there, things will get back into balance eventually. How frustrating though!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> MrsRose, it's meant to work like that. Opks pick up the LH surge, you ovulate 24-36 hours after that and then your temperatures rise (and you can confirm you did in fact ovulate after the third high temperature after the rise). So all as it should be!!:thumbup:
> 
> Things here are WEIRD. I had a total off day. Completely shattered (although admittedly, bad night before), nightmares when napping, hormonal-cranky when awake, weirdly hungry and full at the same time and this afternoon, I had 30 minutes of feeling really sick, despite having eaten normally before and not having had vitamins yet. The only other time I ever remember feeling like this was a week after conceiving the baby we lost. I looked it up after I got my bfp and found that some people report "implantation sickness". I'm sure that's what it was then. And I'd think that's what it was today, if it wasn't for the timing. Surely on 2dpo that's not possible? Probably just a bug but the random nausea really is odd.

Sorry, I meant to say that I got a super dark opk the same day I O'd. :dohh:


----------



## JemmaLouise

:brat: aggh just used my last opk and it's getting darker again... maybe earlier was a attempt at O and it's getting ready to go again... I'm getting very effed off with this malarkey :brat:


----------



## bcos21

JemmaLouise said:


> :brat: aggh just used my last opk and it's getting darker again... maybe earlier was a attempt at O and it's getting ready to go again... I'm getting very effed off with this malarkey :brat:

Ahhhhh! How annoying! I just took an opk and there was barely a line there at all so I am convinced I either missed my surge or it isn't happening for me this month. I'm done testing. I'll take a preg test in 2weeks to be sure and wait for Af.

Hope Af comes for you soon ttc I know the waiting is so annoying!


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> :brat: aggh just used my last opk and it's getting darker again... maybe earlier was a attempt at O and it's getting ready to go again... I'm getting very effed off with this malarkey :brat:

Oh man, can you get more OPKs? If not, at least you're temping this month. You'll know in a few days!!


----------



## Amygdala

Jemna, if you're really desperate, Boots do "cheap" ovulation sticks. There's still extortionate, I think about £5 for 7?? But if it helps you reduce stress it might be worth it?

Bcos, good plan! It's so irritating when you don't know what's going on. Hopefully things will settle soon. 

I randomly remembered this morning that the cycle after my first mc, I was getting lots of nausea towards AF (which arrived, I fell pregnant two cycles after that). So definitely not going to read into any symptoms this month. That said, I think our timing was good. Just a question of whether the right sperm made it I guess and whether there's any lining for the egg to implant into. 3dpo.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Ah girls I thought this charting and monitoring would help rest my crazy mind but I'm so confused, my chart is super up and down even though I test the same time everyday and these opk's are doing my head in :haha: I am popping to tesco and getting some of their cheap (£9!!!) opk's to see me through the weekend until my next batch of ic's arrive :shrug:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Right, would appreciate any insight here ladies... HELP!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-07 12.01.35.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JemmaLouise

This is the test once the background is completely white, it's by far the darkest test I've had all week :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20160207_122453.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mitchnorm

Never used that brand before Jemma...is the line meant to be as dark or darker than control...like cheapie ic ones? If so I would suggest it's not quite there but imminent. Enough to be dtd this evening ha ahha


----------



## Amygdala

WSS! I'd say not yet but hopefully soon. Your chart does look very up and down but that doesn't really matter as long as you get a noticeable rise after ovulation. Hang in there! Or, alternatively, through the tests and thermometer out the window and just bd at least ever other day until AF arrives or just start getting morning sickness.  

Seriously though, I know the lack of control is frustrating. Hang in there, things will become more predictable soon! :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah the line is meant to be as dark or darker than the control line so I'm hoping that it meets that criteria soon. 

I was thinking of sacking it all off but I am a control freak and I like to know what's what and when :haha: I did have a noticeable dip in temps this morning (despite my chart looking like something my 3 year old draws) so I'm hoping that the rise will happen over the next few days. 

I have defo had EWCM so I am hoping that O has or will happen, we DTD every day anyway so it's not like I'm waiting for a window :blush:


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Yeah the line is meant to be as dark or darker than the control line so I'm hoping that it meets that criteria soon.
> 
> I was thinking of sacking it all off but I am a control freak and I like to know what's what and when :haha: I did have a noticeable dip in temps this morning (despite my chart looking like something my 3 year old draws) so I'm hoping that the rise will happen over the next few days.
> 
> I have defo had EWCM so I am hoping that O has or will happen, we DTD every day anyway so it's not like I'm waiting for a window :blush:

I'm the same way! Drives me crazy when I don't know what's going on! But you're covering your bases with all the BD'ing so you have s great shot of catching that eggy!


----------



## Amygdala

You might have guessed by now but I am also a fellow control freak. So completely get where you're coming from. But at least you're doing something to get a little more insight and it sounds like you've got all your bases covered anyway. :D


----------



## bcos21

I'm stepping away from the tests today. Last few days have been super light. We have been dtd most days so it will either stick or not. Trying to get my cycle to stick to a plan is driving me insane!


----------



## JemmaLouise

DTD is all I can do to be honest, fx'ed it works :dust:

bcos, what CD are you on? how long are you going to give before testing?


----------



## bcos21

JemmaLouise said:


> DTD is all I can do to be honest, fx'ed it works :dust:
> 
> bcos, what CD are you on? how long are you going to give before testing?

Cd 23. Think I'm going to wait until the 14 th and then the 19th. How about you?


----------



## Amygdala

Bcos, probably wise. Here's hoping your cycles become more predictable soon! Or better yet stay away completely because you're pregnant. 

Over here, I'm casually observing that I have light heartburn, which never happens unless I'm pregnant. But I'm not symptom spotting of course because it's a post-mc cycle and only 3dpo and symptom spotting would just be crazy. :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

bcos21 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> DTD is all I can do to be honest, fx'ed it works :dust:
> 
> bcos, what CD are you on? how long are you going to give before testing?
> 
> Cd 23. Think I'm going to wait until the 14 th and then the 19th. How about you?Click to expand...

I'll join you on the 19th if I may?


----------



## Pink Petals

So there will be some testing soon! Very exciting. I am really hopeful for you guys!

Just some advice... I had BFN on my IC tests until about 15-16 dpo. FRER definately gives accurate results sooner from my experience.


----------



## Amygdala

Pink Petals said:


> Just some advice... I had BFN on my IC tests until about 15-16 dpo. FRER definately gives accurate results sooner from my experience.

I second that! Spotting lines on cheapies is ridiculous. But then I fully expect to cave way too early and I can't afford a week or more of FRERs. So I'll do a combination I think. If I'm not pregnant this month, I'll throw out the cheapies and stick to one or two FRERs close to AF day. 

Another casual observation: sore boobs.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amygdala said:


> bcos21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> DTD is all I can do to be honest, fx'ed it works :dust:
> 
> bcos, what CD are you on? how long are you going to give before testing?
> 
> Cd 23. Think I'm going to wait until the 14 th and then the 19th. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'll also join you on the 19th if you don't mind?Click to expand...

I'll !)join you both on the 19th :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm also going to give up on the cheapies since I've had nothing on the opk's... if I'm not pregnant by next month it's decent opk's and hpt's :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Bcos, probably wise. Here's hoping your cycles become more predictable soon! Or better yet stay away completely because you're pregnant.
> 
> Over here, I'm casually observing that I have light heartburn, which never happens unless I'm pregnant. But I'm not symptom spotting of course because it's a post-mc cycle and only 3dpo and symptom spotting would just be crazy. :haha:

Ooh, the heartburn sounds like a good sign! The only things I've noticed so far are a pressure/cramp-like pain in my pelvic area that makes me feel like I need to pee. It feels almost like a UTI but I did an OTC test and I don't have one. I had the same feeling last month at 4dpo (resulted in a MC) and this month it started at 2dpo. Seems waaaay to early to have any symptoms, but who knows. I'm telling myself to disregard any symptoms that could be related to progesterone now that I started that yesterday.


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose, I know the feeling you're describing! Have had it every early pregnancy and might be having it as of tonight as well. But I also had it, really badly, the cycle before we started ttc. So much so that I was convinced I was pregnant, despite knowing how unlikely it was, and was totally surprised when AF came. I think it's hormone-linked but not necessarily always a pregnancy symptom (as I've discovered). Definitely promising though!


----------



## bcos21

Let the count down begin for the 19th!


----------



## Amygdala

*11*

4dpo here. Sore boobs still. Man, this better not be a new regular pms thing for two weeks a month from now on!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies :hugs: 

Right I'm moving on from all this ovulation stuff for this month, I think what's happened is the cheap tests don't work for me, as the more pricey ones have shown what looks like the back end of the LH surge. I am therefore going to record a +opk on CD14 as my morning CD15 test was an almost and they've got lighter since (pics attached) I am having what I definitely think is O pain today as on my right side I've had dull aches/little sharp pains since this morning so that's my conclusion on that. Also had some more ewcm this morning so going to grab the Mr later for safe measures. 

So how are we all? Guess that makes 4 of us in TWW now eh?
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-08 08.47.34.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









2016-02-08 08.42.36.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsRose168

Well, I'm annoyed. FF pushed back my O date 2 days later. Looks like it's at least partially due to that weird day last week where I couldn't sleep and was hot/cold and it threw my temp off. I'm still surprised it changed the date b/c you can see a clear temp rise on CD19. Maybe it's also b/c I had a +OPK the day after it originally said I O'd on CD18? Has anyone else's chart ever done this? Can it go back to the original O date?


----------



## JemmaLouise

OMG OMG OMG is this it? Is this actually it? Thought I'd use the last of the opk's since I had ewcm this morning and I just got this (pics attached). 

Mrs Rose that's weird, at least there are crosshairs on your chart though so they've clearly picked up O. Are you planning on testing from your original O date or the new date?
 



Attached Files:







20160208_142508.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4









20160208_142528.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> OMG OMG OMG is this it? Is this actually it? Thought I'd use the last of the opk's since I had ewcm this morning and I just got this (pics attached).
> 
> Mrs Rose that's weird, at least there are crosshairs on your chart though so they've clearly picked up O. Are you planning on testing from your original O date or the new date?

Yay! That's definitely as dark as the control! I'll probably still go off of the original date. I wish I was as patient as you gals but there's no way in hell I can wait until the 19th. I'll probably start this weekend.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> MrsRose, I know the feeling you're describing! Have had it every early pregnancy and might be having it as of tonight as well. But I also had it, really badly, the cycle before we started ttc. So much so that I was convinced I was pregnant, despite knowing how unlikely it was, and was totally surprised when AF came. I think it's hormone-linked but not necessarily always a pregnancy symptom (as I've discovered). Definitely promising though!

That's interesting! I've never had it not pregnant so we'll see. The pressure has lightened up a bit so it could be nothing. When I go potty, there never seems to be as much urine as I was expecting...kinda like with a UTI. Like, the pressure makes it feel like my bladder is full but then I don't go as much as I thought I would. Is that how yours is?


----------



## MrsRose168

Decided to discard that wonky temp and it moved it back to CD18. Just annoyed bc I thought temping would take out all the guesswork! Ugh


----------



## JemmaLouise

I would have done the same, if you're unsure then best discard it :) least it's back to the dates you feel are correct :)


----------



## mitchnorm

JemmaLouise said:


> OMG OMG OMG is this it? Is this actually it? Thought I'd use the last of the opk's since I had ewcm this morning and I just got this (pics attached).
> 
> Mrs Rose that's weird, at least there are crosshairs on your chart though so they've clearly picked up O. Are you planning on testing from your original O date or the new date?

Definately positive. ..get on it :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone know what the heck is going on with me? The day that I had the heavy spotting for a few hours that I thought was AF, my temp dropped by a lot and has stayed low. So, I don't know what the heck is going on.


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> I would have done the same, if you're unsure then best discard it :) least it's back to the dates you feel are correct :)

Per another user's recommendation, I switched the setting from Advanced to FAM, as FAM goes solely on temps. I put the temp back in and it showed the original O date as O so that makes me feel better!


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> Does anyone know what the heck is going on with me? The day that I had the heavy spotting for a few hours that I thought was AF, my temp dropped by a lot and has stayed low. So, I don't know what the heck is going on.

Isn't that what it's supposed to do? I thought temps during AF were erratic and then remained low until O.


----------



## bcos21

JemmaLouise said:


> OMG OMG OMG is this it? Is this actually it? Thought I'd use the last of the opk's since I had ewcm this morning and I just got this (pics attached).
> 
> Mrs Rose that's weird, at least there are crosshairs on your chart though so they've clearly picked up O. Are you planning on testing from your original O date or the new date?

That's an awesome looking line!!! I took an opk yesterday at my husband's insistence. It was stark white so oh well lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

That's really good Mrs Rose, it's always good to have everything in order :happydance:

Also thank you girls for the confidence :hugs: I am so glad I've got that positive, it's really reassured me :happydance: sorry bcos yours hasn't appeared, I really hope you either get it soon or a pleasant surprise on our collective testing day :shrug:


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> That's really good Mrs Rose, it's always good to have everything in order :happydance:
> 
> Also thank you girls for the confidence :hugs: I am so glad I've got that positive, it's really reassured me :happydance: sorry bcos yours hasn't appeared, I really hope you either get it soon or a pleasant surprise on our collective testing day :shrug:

Isn't it funny how those 2 little lines give such peace of mind?? It's just good to know!


----------



## Amygdala

Congrats on the little eggy, MrsRose!

Sorry guys, I had a really long day in front of a screen so won't manage to catch up fully tonight. Another day closer to our normal cycles and bfps and healthy bouncing babies and all the other great things waiting for us though!


----------



## Pink Petals

Keeping an eye and excited to see how this TWW ends for all of you! There is bound to be a BFP (or two or three or four)!


----------



## lesondemavie

Hope you all don't mind me popping in. Amyg, I already know you from your sweet, inspiring response in my time of need. How long did it take for the hpts to go negative after your mmc? I took misoprostol just a few days ago. I'm bleeding lightly and hpt is still a blazing positive. It hurts too much to look at it. I think I'm going to wait until I stop bleeding to poas again. Just wondering how long that might be. My ob wants me to come back in for another ultrasound to make sure I'm all good. I'm also dreading going back there, but DH will go with me and hold my hand and we'll probably have a good cry after. Thanks in advance for the support!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello les, im sorry for your loss :hugs: welcome to the thread! the girls here have all been through the same thing recently but we've all experienced different outcomes with our mc's. 

My experience was frustratingly drawn out and I now believe it was because I had some retained tissue in my uterus. Took me 6 weeks to get a negative test and a further 2 weeks to get AF, my MMC was confirmed 17th November 2015. Luckily, it seems you have a follow up scan and hopefully there won't be any leftover tissue :hugs: 

I would recommend giving it 2-3 weeks before testing again as this is the recommended waiting time for the hcg to leave your system. It will also save a lot of heartache as it's gut wrenching seeing that test continuing to show positive :cry:


----------



## JemmaLouise

I have reluctantly had to change to taking my temperature vaginally as my chart just jumps up and down all the time, when I did it this morning it was completely different which annoys me. 

I did it orally first and got 35.94 and vaginally i got 36.25.... why so different :haha: It's probably going to make my chart look a bit crazy switching mid cycle but what the hell :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Hi lesondemavie! Nice to have you here (although obviously if prefer if none of us had a reason to be here). My recovery was pretty quick. I started testing when I stopped spotting after 6 days and my tests got very faint by about 10 days but then got stronger again and I had some more spotting. By day 16 I had a proper negative but when then a faint line on a FRER a couple of days later. I still got the odd faint line on Internet cheapies when I got a positive ovulation test, on day 21 or 22 I think. 
But experiences can be very different and for some people it does take a long time. I'd wait for your scan and if that looks good, maybe test once bleeding has stopped after that. It's a tough time. It messes with your head and your hormones are all over the place but it will settle down and you'll feel "normal" again soon. 

Jemma, the things we do when trying to conceive! Hope your charts get a bit easier to read this way. I guess for this month it might mean that you can't really interpret any temp shift, because it could just be the different method. 

AFM, terrible back pain here but that's probably from working at a desk all day. Boobs still sore last night and I do have that "uterus pressure". 5dpo I think?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah the things we do :dohh: I'll just assume a temp shift has occurred if the next 2 days are higher. Though I can't compare it to the rest of the chart I can make an educated guess :shrug: I've had good signs like ewcm, O pain/cramps and the obvious +opk so I'm feeling confident O happened. Just hope we've taken full advantage :happydance:

It's good to hear you have some pregnancy like symptoms already, I have everything crossed it's a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose168 said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> MrsRose, I know the feeling you're describing! Have had it every early pregnancy and might be having it as of tonight as well. But I also had it, really badly, the cycle before we started ttc. So much so that I was convinced I was pregnant, despite knowing how unlikely it was, and was totally surprised when AF came. I think it's hormone-linked but not necessarily always a pregnancy symptom (as I've discovered). Definitely promising though!
> 
> That's interesting! I've never had it not pregnant so we'll see. The pressure has lightened up a bit so it could be nothing. When I go potty, there never seems to be as much urine as I was expecting...kinda like with a UTI. Like, the pressure makes it feel like my bladder is full but then I don't go as much as I thought I would. Is that how yours is?Click to expand...

Now that you mention it, I did have trouble peeing last time. Not a lot but kinda felt like there was something in the way? And I was diagnosed with a uti 3 months later, so maybe that was it then already?? No idea. No such issues this time, just the pressure on and off. Are you still getting it?


----------



## Amygdala

JemmaLouise said:


> It's good to hear you have some pregnancy like symptoms already, I have everything crossed it's a sticky bean for you :hugs:

I don't actually think they're pregnancy symptoms. Could be but could just be pms. I guess I'm writing them down so if I'm not pregnant, I can look back in future months and maybe notice if anything changes. 

And yeah, I think you can be pretty confident that you ovulated (and when), regardless of the chart.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amygdala said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> It's good to hear you have some pregnancy like symptoms already, I have everything crossed it's a sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> I don't actually think they're pregnancy symptoms. Could be but could just be pms. I guess I'm writing them down so if I'm not pregnant, I can look back in future months and maybe notice if anything changes.
> 
> And yeah, I think you can be pretty confident that you ovulated (and when), regardless of the chart.Click to expand...

This is true, but im all fx'ed its pregnancy.

AFM; I will be scared if I get any symptoms at all if I'm honest. With my son I had absolutely nothing, was as easy as a pregnancy could get. With the MMC I had loads of pregnancy symptoms and it wasn't viable :shrug: Bodies are strange!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> MrsRose, I know the feeling you're describing! Have had it every early pregnancy and might be having it as of tonight as well. But I also had it, really badly, the cycle before we started ttc. So much so that I was convinced I was pregnant, despite knowing how unlikely it was, and was totally surprised when AF came. I think it's hormone-linked but not necessarily always a pregnancy symptom (as I've discovered). Definitely promising though!
> 
> That's interesting! I've never had it not pregnant so we'll see. The pressure has lightened up a bit so it could be nothing. When I go potty, there never seems to be as much urine as I was expecting...kinda like with a UTI. Like, the pressure makes it feel like my bladder is full but then I don't go as much as I thought I would. Is that how yours is?Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention it, I did have trouble peeing last time. Not a lot but kinda felt like there was something in the way? And I was diagnosed with a uti 3 months later, so maybe that was it then already?? No idea. No such issues this time, just the pressure on and off. Are you still getting it?Click to expand...

Yes, that's exactly what it feels like. The pressure has eased up the past few days though it's still there. I've had some pelvic twinges over the last several days but nothing major. Last night and this morning I'm noticing more of achey feeling in my pelvic region on and off.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> It's good to hear you have some pregnancy like symptoms already, I have everything crossed it's a sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> I don't actually think they're pregnancy symptoms. Could be but could just be pms. I guess I'm writing them down so if I'm not pregnant, I can look back in future months and maybe notice if anything changes.
> 
> And yeah, I think you can be pretty confident that you ovulated (and when), regardless of the chart.Click to expand...

I started keeping track of all my symptoms last month so I can compare, and I'm doing the same this time. It's interesting to see how things compare! Just wish I would've started it with my first pregnancy, but I was so clueless then. I've learned SOOOO much since that first CP.


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> I have reluctantly had to change to taking my temperature vaginally as my chart just jumps up and down all the time, when I did it this morning it was completely different which annoys me.
> 
> I did it orally first and got 35.94 and vaginally i got 36.25.... why so different :haha: It's probably going to make my chart look a bit crazy switching mid cycle but what the hell :haha:

Maybe you should temp both ways for the remainder of this cycle so you have a benchmark? Even though your temps are crazy, there could be some crazy pattern forming that you might not be able to see if you just switch to vaginal temping.


----------



## MrsRose168

Welcome, les. I'm sorry you have to be here but I think it helps to be able to chat with other women in similar situations. I've had 2 CPs and my HCG never got beyond 23 so it went down really quickly. I have low progesterone so I started that 3dpo this cycle, and I also started baby aspirin in case there's a clotting issue. I really hope the progesterone is what is causing the CPs, but to be safe, DH and I are having carrier testing done in a few weeks.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks Amyg and rose for the welcomes. I actually met my little one last night. We could see the arm and leg buds and the big head and everything. So surreal. As scary as it sounds, it brought me a sense of closure. Hopefully this is the beginning of the end so we can get back to trying. I hope you don't mind that I'm here a bit early. I just feel like I'm in limbo and like I need to be around others who are back to ttc already.

mrsrose - I asked my ob about progesterone too. I was concerned because my LP is just 10 days, but I did carry my little sprout all the way to 6.5 weeks. Do you know if low progesterone is more likely to cause CPs than MCs further along?


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> Thanks Amyg and rose for the welcomes. I actually met my little one last night. We could see the arm and leg buds and the big head and everything. So surreal. As scary as it sounds, it brought me a sense of closure. Hopefully this is the beginning of the end so we can get back to trying. I hope you don't mind that I'm here a bit early. I just feel like I'm in limbo and like I need to be around others who are back to ttc already.
> 
> mrsrose - I asked my ob about progesterone too. I was concerned because my LP is just 10 days, but I did carry my little sprout all the way to 6.5 weeks. Do you know if low progesterone is more likely to cause CPs than MCs further along?

Oh gosh. I'm so sorry but I'm glad you're finding a sense of closure. :hugs:

Did your ob check your progesterone? A short luteal phase can be an indicator of a progesterone deficiency, though sounds like you know that already. I haven't done research into progesterone causing later MCs since I haven't made it that far...but I have read that it can cause early MCs. I thought the info here was interesting, https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide.


----------



## lesondemavie

mrsrose - I asked my ob about getting my levels checked, but since this is my first mc she is assuming it was just a fluke genetic factor. I hate that we have to risk going through so much heartache before they'll even test for other causes.

Thanks for the site. I also found this one to be helpful: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/causes.htm

I think I'm going to let it go for now. I'd rather not add anything new without knowing that I really am low on those levels, and it looks like it's not great for what happened to me anyway. At least now I know that I can get pregnant, and I can hang onto the the beautiful little bean for a good chunk of time.


----------



## mitchnorm

lesondemavie said:


> Hope you all don't mind me popping in. Amyg, I already know you from your sweet, inspiring response in my time of need. How long did it take for the hpts to go negative after your mmc? I took misoprostol just a few days ago. I'm bleeding lightly and hpt is still a blazing positive. It hurts too much to look at it. I think I'm going to wait until I stop bleeding to poas again. Just wondering how long that might be. My ob wants me to come back in for another ultrasound to make sure I'm all good. I'm also dreading going back there, but DH will go with me and hold my hand and we'll probably have a good cry after. Thanks in advance for the support!

Welcome Lesondemavie - so sorry for your loss...pleased you got closure, that must have been very surreal! Regards the negative pregnancy test - I was told give it 2 weeks and poas - should be pretty much negative by then (approx.). But that being said I think it does vary on how far gone you were when you lost xx x

AFM - Well I am CD 11 and feel like my body is gearing up to ovulate pretty soon - I get mild discomfort around my lower abdomen - did a ovulation test and was very much negative. Watching out for EWCM as that is my sign and how I have managed to fall pregnant last two times :thumbup:. I have a feeling it will likely be Friday - bit of a pain as I am away with work from Thursday morning until Friday evening then have friends around for drinks....might try and get a sneaky DTD in before they come over :haha:. Was planning to get on it tonight also to get some early swimmers in (sorry TMI) but the stark negative OV tests means I may actually wait until tomorrow evening.

Its been ages since we have DTD what with the pregnancy then loss.....post D&C DTD is scary :cry:

Can I ask - UK ladies - do we get the option of progesterone testing? Or taking as a supplement? Can we buy over the counter/online. I am wondering if mine is too low therefore causing MC around 9 weeks


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> mrsrose - I asked my ob about getting my levels checked, but since this is my first mc she is assuming it was just a fluke genetic factor. I hate that we have to risk going through so much heartache before they'll even test for other causes.
> 
> Thanks for the site. I also found this one to be helpful: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/causes.htm
> 
> I think I'm going to let it go for now. I'd rather not add anything new without knowing that I really am low on those levels, and it looks like it's not great for what happened to me anyway. At least now I know that I can get pregnant, and I can hang onto the the beautiful little bean for a good chunk of time.

Ugh, that's so annoying. I don't understand why some doctors won't be more proactive about testing especially for something like this that is easily treatable. My OB said that some doctors don't ever test for progesterone which I think is just crazy! I'm thankful that she's open to testing for it and giving me a Rx...though compared to some others, it sounds like my dosage is on the low side. If I get a BFP, I may add in some progesterone cream to be on the safe side.


----------



## Amygdala

Mitchnorm, I don't know if you could get testing. I'm guessing you'd have to see your GP and hope that they're inclined to help. But if they're going "by the book" then they won't do anything until after your third consecutive loss. Sucks, I know!! I had a very bad experience when I went to see my then-GP early in my pregnancy after my first loss and asked for a scan as I was terrified it wasn't viable again and I wouldn't find out until 12 weeks. He basically said "no chance" and told me that until 12 weeks anything can happen so it wasn't worth their time bothering to scan me. (That's bullshit by the way. An early scan can very much give an indication of whether a pregnancy is viable or not!) That's not to say that all GPs are like that. And I have a friend who phoned our EPU during early pregnancy after a loss because she was having cramps and was worried and they gave her a reassurance scan, no questions asked. I'd imagine progesterone testing will be similar, some will do it, others won't. I just hate how so often you're made to feel like you're a burden for using the NHS for anything at all. I think we're so lucky to have a healthcare system that everyone has equal access to but I think attitudes towards patients are often shocking. No wonder we have some of the highest rates of mental health problems when that's how they treat people in such vulnerable situations. Anyway, I ramble...
I don't know if taking progesterone by yourself would be a good idea though, even if you could get it (can you? I don't know.). You'd have to stop at some point and a drop in progesterone can cause problems for a pregnancy so I think you'd probably want medical advice on when and how to stop. 

Incidentally, is there anything to suggest that an around 9 week loss is related to progesterone? I've had two (8+3 and 9+3) but I always thought progesterone caused issues earlier?


----------



## lesondemavie

Amygdala said:


> Incidentally, is there anything to suggest that an around 9 week loss is related to progesterone? I've had two (8+3 and 9+3) but I always thought progesterone caused issues earlier?

They say anything up to 10 weeks can be due to a hormonal problem. Past that the placenta takes over, hcg levels off and then drops, and your progesterone shoots through the roof (thank you placenta). With my short LPs (I O on CD12 but my cycles are only 22 days) and my loss at 6+4 that was discovered at 8+1, I worry about my progesterone level...buuut the more I read the more focus does seems to be more on conception and the first few weeks after. There's also some concern that supplementation in early pregnancy could lead to a non-viable baby surviving longer. My good friend spotted early in her first pg and so she supplemented with progesterone. They found out in early second tri that the baby had trisomy. She carried her little girl almost full-term, but she was stillborn. Now she always wonders if she would have MC'd naturally earlier if she hadn't supplemented. There's also risk that if you supplement and then miss a dose for whatever reason your levels could suddenly drop which would be bad for the baby. So many worries swirling in my head but none of them are clear cut or easy. For now, I think I'm going to just push the worries aside and give this another go naturally. Hopefully I get the go ahead sooner rather than later.

Also as a side note, I hate that the doctors say that most early MCs are just chance genetic abnormalities when the stats I'm seeing are around 60%. I guess that's "most" but not by the huge land slide they make it seem.


----------



## TTC74

Given my temps, I'm sure this is still just minor fluctuations in hcg from my MMC but it's making me crazy! I woke up and almost tossed my cookies in the middle of the night. So, I took a hpt this am (top). Then I took one this afternoon (bottom). The afternoon one is clearly darker. I'm really insane. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JemmaLouise

TTC I think it's best if you go and have a word with your gp doctor, whilst I see a line in the second pic I don't think it has any colour so could be an evap :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, TTC! I really hope this is a new pregnancy for you but your temps really seem to speak against that. Can you get your doctor to do a series of blood hcg? That would tell you for sure if you're pregnant and it might give an indication of why you're still getting positive tests if you're not. In that case, I'd then ask for a scan for retained tissue. I think sometimes they treat this with meds, so you basically get a heavier period.


----------



## TTC74

I agree. My temps strongly suggest no new pregnancy. I have an appt at the end of the month with my RE. If I haven't gotten AF by then, I'll see if he's willing to induce it.


----------



## Amygdala

Good plan, I think. What a drag this has been for you!


----------



## Amygdala

Waaaaah, I wanna know already!!! 6dpo. Bfn this morning within the time window but still dried as a faint second line. So no use in early testing for me, because it could just be low level leftovers. Meh. I don't think I can cope with another week and a half of not knowing. And I'm meant to be concentrating on work!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Waaaaah, I wanna know already!!! 6dpo. Bfn this morning within the time window but still dried as a faint second line. So no use in early testing for me, because it could just be low level leftovers. Meh. I don't think I can cope with another week and a half of not knowing. And I'm meant to be concentrating on work!!!

I know, the waiting is really starting to get to me! I caved and tested today and got a BFN. Shocker! 

I started getting some pains in my pelvic region yesterday so hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> Incidentally, is there anything to suggest that an around 9 week loss is related to progesterone? I've had two (8+3 and 9+3) but I always thought progesterone caused issues earlier?
> 
> They say anything up to 10 weeks can be due to a hormonal problem. Past that the placenta takes over, hcg levels off and then drops, and your progesterone shoots through the roof (thank you placenta). With my short LPs (I O on CD12 but my cycles are only 22 days) and my loss at 6+4 that was discovered at 8+1, I worry about my progesterone level...buuut the more I read the more focus does seems to be more on conception and the first few weeks after. There's also some concern that supplementation in early pregnancy could lead to a non-viable baby surviving longer. My good friend spotted early in her first pg and so she supplemented with progesterone. They found out in early second tri that the baby had trisomy. She carried her little girl almost full-term, but she was stillborn. Now she always wonders if she would have MC'd naturally earlier if she hadn't supplemented. There's also risk that if you supplement and then miss a dose for whatever reason your levels could suddenly drop which would be bad for the baby. So many worries swirling in my head but none of them are clear cut or easy. For now, I think I'm going to just push the worries aside and give this another go naturally. Hopefully I get the go ahead sooner rather than later.
> 
> Also as a side note, I hate that the doctors say that most early MCs are just chance genetic abnormalities when the stats I'm seeing are around 60%. I guess that's "most" but not by the huge land slide they make it seem.Click to expand...

I've read that progesterone will not help sustain a non-viable pregnancy, though it can make you hang on to it a bit longer.


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> I agree. My temps strongly suggest no new pregnancy. I have an appt at the end of the month with my RE. If I haven't gotten AF by then, I'll see if he's willing to induce it.

Geez, I wish your appointment was sooner! I feel like you've been waiting in limbo forever!


----------



## TTC74

I know, MrsRose! I feel like I've been waiting forever too! I'm really starting to think that my body sensed the heavy spotting 8 days ago as AF. That's what my chart seems to suggest. I'll see if I get a pos OPK early next week. That should clue me in.


----------



## lesondemavie

Keeping my everything crossed for you Amyg and rose!

I just feel like crap today. Bleeding picked up a bit this morning, but seems to have stopped almost completely now hours later. Seems like it could start and stop for a while though. I also have no appetite, and what little I do manage to eat runs right through me. Seriously considering taking some time off of work. Going to try to push through the week and then see how I feel.


----------



## Pink Petals

Home with a cold today, so I had some time to catch up!

Les, I am sorry for your loss. Such a dark time. It will get better. :hugs: Maybe some time off? When I had my MC, I took a full week off and then another two weeks of xmas holidays. I think having that time really helped.

TTC, :hugs:. I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere, but did you ever get a full AF or was it just spotting? Maybe a doctor visit is in order?

Mrs. Rose, you aren't out yet! You are testing way too early (like I did!) 

Amy, are you really waiting until the 19th? Maybe you could test with a FRER around 12-13 dpo? I am a bad influence I know, but that was when I saw lines!

I am 5 weeks today. Waiting for blood results from Monday. The journey sure isn't over once you get that BFP. I am a paranoid mess. Keep thinking I've lost the baby whenever symptoms seem less. I wonder if/when it will stop feeling like this so I can just enjoy it like I did with DS.


----------



## TTC74

Pink - No full AF yet. I had some pretty heavy spotting about 8 days ago for several hours and oddly, my chart seems to have "resent at it's CD1 temps on that date, but no full AF. I have an appt with my RE on the 22nd. So, I'll talk to him then about what the heck is going on.


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Home with a cold today, so I had some time to catch up!
> 
> Les, I am sorry for your loss. Such a dark time. It will get better. :hugs: Maybe some time off? When I had my MC, I took a full week off and then another two weeks of xmas holidays. I think having that time really helped.
> 
> TTC, :hugs:. I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere, but did you ever get a full AF or was it just spotting? Maybe a doctor visit is in order?
> 
> Mrs. Rose, you aren't out yet! You are testing way too early (like I did!)
> 
> Amy, are you really waiting until the 19th? Maybe you could test with a FRER around 12-13 dpo? I am a bad influence I know, but that was when I saw lines!
> 
> I am 5 weeks today. Waiting for blood results from Monday. The journey sure isn't over once you get that BFP. I am a paranoid mess. Keep thinking I've lost the baby whenever symptoms seem less. I wonder if/when it will stop feeling like this so I can just enjoy it like I did with DS.

I've wondered the same thing. I don't know if I'll ever be able to enjoy a BFP or a pregnancy for that matter. I'm sure I will always be a nervous wreck. :( 

Keep us posted on your results! Praying those numbers are sky high!!


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose168 said:


> I know, the waiting is really starting to get to me! I caved and tested today and got a BFN. Shocker!
> 
> I started getting some pains in my pelvic region yesterday so hopefully that's a good sign!

Remind me, are you about 7 or 8 dpo?



MrsRose168 said:


> I've read that progesterone will not help sustain a non-viable pregnancy, though it can make you hang on to it a bit longer.

I hate the thought of that! I've also read that they're unsure whether low progesterone is a cause or an effect in a lot of cases. Ie they don't know if low progesterone causes a healthy pregnancy to end or if an unhealthy pregnancy that would end anyway causes low progesterone. Although there are cases of "chronic" low progesterone but as far as I understand that would always affect your pregnancies, so women who have had healthy babies like me are unlikely to have it. 



lesondemavie said:


> Keeping my everything crossed for you Amyg and rose!
> 
> I just feel like crap today. Bleeding picked up a bit this morning, but seems to have stopped almost completely now hours later. Seems like it could start and stop for a while though. I also have no appetite, and what little I do manage to eat runs right through me. Seriously considering taking some time off of work. Going to try to push through the week and then see how I feel.

I think time off would be good if you can. A miscarriage is hard, not only emotionally but physically as well. There are so many hormones all out of whack. I had a d&c this time so might be different from what's ahead of you but I felt completely rotten for over two weeks (with the odd half day or day of feeling ok and then terrible again). I was shattered all the time, quite hormonal in places despite feeling ok emotionally, angry, overwhelmed with everyday tasks, tearful without cause. Don't have too high expectations of yourself, you need time to heal!



Pink Petals said:


> Home with a cold today, so I had some time to catch up!
> 
> Les, I am sorry for your loss. Such a dark time. It will get better. :hugs: Maybe some time off? When I had my MC, I took a full week off and then another two weeks of xmas holidays. I think having that time really helped.
> 
> TTC, :hugs:. I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere, but did you ever get a full AF or was it just spotting? Maybe a doctor visit is in order?
> 
> Mrs. Rose, you aren't out yet! You are testing way too early (like I did!)
> 
> Amy, are you really waiting until the 19th? Maybe you could test with a FRER around 12-13 dpo? I am a bad influence I know, but that was when I saw lines!
> 
> I am 5 weeks today. Waiting for blood results from Monday. The journey sure isn't over once you get that BFP. I am a paranoid mess. Keep thinking I've lost the baby whenever symptoms seem less. I wonder if/when it will stop feeling like this so I can just enjoy it like I did with DS.

Pink, stop tempting me! I've never been one to delay testing, I want to know like yesterday! But the problem is that my tests aren't pure white anyway so even if I got a faint line early, I wouldn't know if that's a new pregnancy or not. And I don't think I'd be too good and not getting my hopes up. So 19th it is!

And I think it takes time to be able to enjoy a new pregnancy. With mine after my first mc, it took until a wee while after the 12 week scan. But then I really did manage to enjoy it and didn't worry too much for the rest of the pregnancy. Bizarrely, I worried a lot more with my second LO. Didn't even announce the pregnancy on Facebook or anything because I always felt I wasn't "safe enough" yet. Well, she's 2 ½ now and perfectly healthy, if a bit snotty today. :haha: I hope you feel more confident soon Pink. It'll come.


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks ladies. I feel somewhat guilty complaining, because I know I am lucky to be at the BFP stage, but the truth is after a loss, first tri is yet another difficult waiting game full of uncertainty. I think I need to pass 8 weeks, because that was when I lost the last one. Will start to have confidence after that. 

Blood results back today and numbers are climbing nicely. I haven't asked for specific numbers. I don't want to obsess and I figure if the doctor says it's good, it's good. She wants one more blood test on Monday and then on the 23rd, I have a scan scheduled. 

I am supposed to be leading a school trip to the coast in March (I am a teacher). I am feeling like I am not sure I can go. It is a very remote location, 90 minutes to a doctor. I will be 11 weeks. I am scared that if I have another loss, I will be stuck hiking etc with the kids and I don't think I could handle that. It is also a very tiring trip even if all is going well. I am feeling so anxious about going. Someone else might be able to take my place, but it would mean telling my boss my news really soon... Like this week. Not sure what to do!


----------



## MrsRose168

Hey, Amy, I'm 7dpo today. Had some mild cramping on and off today. FX!


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, fingers crossed MrsRose!

Pink, I think I'd get someone else to go. Not that anything IS going to happen to you but I think the anxiety would be difficult to handle and you shouldn't have to. Also, 11 weeks is exhausting enough without hiking through the middle of nowhere with a bunch of kids to look after. 
And I agree, early pregnancy is a tough wait, especially after a loss. So please come and complain all you like. And hopefully, within the next three months or so, we can all join you on the other side.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah I would request someone else take your place Pink, first tri is knackering on its own let alone going on hikes and managing large groups of children, take it easy, you're allowed. I think all of us here are going to be the same in terms of worry, being in this situation is awful and having the constant fear it'll happen again will stay with us until we reach our own personal safe benchmarks :hugs: 

Fx'ed Rose, hopefully all good news, another 9 days until the collective testing :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Crosshairs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Beautiful chart, Jemma! 

7dpo here. Felt a little sick last night and this morning (but I get that with pms), sore back, sore boobs, ravenous all the time, sore joints. If it is just pms then I really hope it settles down next month.


----------



## JemmaLouise

It could be the lead up to PMS but all signs looking good there Amy! I know we all said the 19th but any chance of caving before then?


----------



## Amygdala

Will you people stop tempting me!!:hissy: :haha:

I might cave but I'm really trying not to, as it'll just drive me crazy. There's no way I'd get a convincingly dark enough line before the 19th and waiting and guessing is bad enough without trying to interpret lines and comparing them to each other. I'm under a lot of pressure at work and can't afford to get too obsessed or depressed about this. If I don't have AF by the 19th, then I have a good chance. And if it's bfn, that's pretty definite as well by then so I can deal with it and move on to next month. :thumbup:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Sorry wasn't trying to tempt you, I know I couldn't hold out as well as you, hats off to you Missy! :thumbup: I am only 3 dpo and I'm like where's them tests :haha: 

OH is away with work for 2 weeks on Tuesday so I'm testing along :shrug: It is his birthday on 15th March so I would love to give him the surprise of a postive hpt! :happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Jemma, I'm only 7dpo! Theory and practice are two very different things here. I might still cave at 9dpo. :haha: But I'll try my best. 

Testing alone sucks a little. But how cool would it be to have that surprise for him when he comes home? Rooting for you. (And of course you're not really testing alone, as you'll keep us updated in real time, right? :winkwink:)


----------



## JemmaLouise

9dpo isn't too bad, I am going to try and wait for 11/12dpo :shrug:

Oh of course you girls get the info asap :haha: I'll probably post here before I tell him but would have been nice to have him home in the event I wanted to tell him :)


----------



## Amygdala

:lol:


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Crosshairs!!! :happydance:

Woohoooo!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Thanks ladies. I feel somewhat guilty complaining, because I know I am lucky to be at the BFP stage, but the truth is after a loss, first tri is yet another difficult waiting game full of uncertainty. I think I need to pass 8 weeks, because that was when I lost the last one. Will start to have confidence after that.
> 
> Blood results back today and numbers are climbing nicely. I haven't asked for specific numbers. I don't want to obsess and I figure if the doctor says it's good, it's good. She wants one more blood test on Monday and then on the 23rd, I have a scan scheduled.
> 
> I am supposed to be leading a school trip to the coast in March (I am a teacher). I am feeling like I am not sure I can go. It is a very remote location, 90 minutes to a doctor. I will be 11 weeks. I am scared that if I have another loss, I will be stuck hiking etc with the kids and I don't think I could handle that. It is also a very tiring trip even if all is going well. I am feeling so anxious about going. Someone else might be able to take my place, but it would mean telling my boss my news really soon... Like this week. Not sure what to do!

Pink, I totally agree with the others. I would find someone else to go. Otherwise you're going to be stressing about it and we all know that's no bueno!


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Sorry wasn't trying to tempt you, I know I couldn't hold out as well as you, hats off to you Missy! :thumbup: I am only 3 dpo and I'm like where's them tests :haha:
> 
> OH is away with work for 2 weeks on Tuesday so I'm testing along :shrug: It is his birthday on 15th March so I would love to give him the surprise of a postive hpt! :happydance:

If you got a BFP would you wait until his bday to tell him? That's so far away!


----------



## MrsRose168

Maybe I'm weird but I always test alone. Probably b/c I'm crazy and start way too early and don't want DH to know the degree of my insanity! I view testing early as a kind of slow let-down so that I'm not hugely disappointed by the time AF is supposed to arrive. Does that make any sense?


----------



## TTC74

I just found out my ex-husband's girlfriend is pregnant. I won't go into the history I have with him that is making me wish him dead, but I think you all can probably understand the immense jealousy that I am feeling. I feel just terrible today. I'm having to take medication to get through the workday today.


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> I just found out my ex-husband's girlfriend is pregnant. I won't go into the history I have with him that is making me wish him dead, but I think you all can probably understand the immense jealousy that I am feeling. I feel just terrible today. I'm having to take medication to get through the workday today.

Ugh, I'm sorry, TTC.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ttc74 :hugs: I'm so sorry. I can only imagine. Please take care and we're here if you need to vent more.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Im sorry TTC :hugs: I know you have your appointment but anything else going on at the mo?


----------



## JemmaLouise

MrsRose168 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> Sorry wasn't trying to tempt you, I know I couldn't hold out as well as you, hats off to you Missy! :thumbup: I am only 3 dpo and I'm like where's them tests :haha:
> 
> OH is away with work for 2 weeks on Tuesday so I'm testing along :shrug: It is his birthday on 15th March so I would love to give him the surprise of a postive hpt! :happydance:
> 
> If you got a BFP would you wait until his bday to tell him? That's so far away!Click to expand...

Yeah I probably would wait, I think I would go have a whinge at my doctor and see if I could get an early scan at 7/8 week to ensure its all going smoothly so he can maybe see a pic and have that reassurance too. It's only a extra month right :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, that's tough. :-( Is he your older kids' dad? Don't answer if you'd rather not talk about him. But vent all you like!

Jemma, "only a month"??? Are you f-ing kidding me?? No way would I have that much self-control.


----------



## TTC74

He is the father of my older DDs. I will tell you that he did some emotionally manipulative things to me, though, that made it clear that he didn't give a crap about them. So, I pity this child. Oh, by the way, mom to be is a convicted murderer. She did 20 years.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> TTC, that's tough. :-( Is he your older kids' dad? Don't answer if you'd rather not talk about him. But vent all you like!
> 
> Jemma, "only a month"??? Are you f-ing kidding me?? No way would I have that much self-control.

No kidding!! A month is like an eternity! There's no way I could wait that long. I think the longest I've made it without telling him is a day! lol!


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> He is the father of my older DDs. I will tell you that he did some emotionally manipulative things to me, though, that made it clear that he didn't give a crap about them. So, I pity this child. Oh, by the way, mom to be is a convicted murderer. She did 20 years.

Whoa! They sound like nominees for parents of the year award!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Haha a month is a small price to pay for his peace of mind, he has a history of depression and whilst he has been much better since we've been together and he is away from his ex wife, I don't know if I want to set him back with another MC :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, my word!! Thank goodness your daughters are grown up and it'll hopefully not affect them as it would a child. But wow, they sound well suited!

Jemma, that's very considerate of you. Just remember that you need and deserve support as well though and I'm sure he'd want to give it to you. If you can wait happily (more or less) then I think it's a lovely thing to do for him but if you're worried yourself, I'm sure he'd want to know so you can deal with it together.


----------



## bcos21

Ugh the waiting game is boring isn't it!? In other news, I had the day from hell with my toddler yesterday. He didnt go to bed until 1 am, didn't nap all day... sheer exhaustion and insanity. He was in his pajamas and in bed by 730 last night lol


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> Ugh the waiting game is boring isn't it!? In other news, I had the day from hell with my toddler yesterday. He didnt go to bed until 1 am, didn't nap all day... sheer exhaustion and insanity. He was in his pajamas and in bed by 730 last night lol

Yes, I'm so over it already. Can't concentrate at work...it's all I think about and it's getting really boring!


----------



## Amygdala

I'm the same. The tww really is my least favourite of all the things. And I can't afford to be nervous or distracted either. 

Bcos, toddlers, eh? Mine is so much fun these days, just starting to talk properly and so clever! But also a royal pain in the backside some days. Today she had a cold and hadn't slept very well and I swear she threw a one hour hissy fit and I can't even remember what about. Did the whole reflecting her feelings back to her. Worked for half a minute. Tried distracting her with bubbles. Worked for half a minute. Tried to calm her down by reading her a book. Worked for the length of the book. They're in bed now and I'm having cake!


----------



## Amygdala

8dpo. Would normally start testing today. It's going to be a looooong week. I kinda feel out already though. I've got lots of symptoms but I think they feel more like pms than pregnancy. I had a phase last winter where my pms was pretty bad and this feels like it did then. Time will tell but I'm assuming I'll see AF by the end of next week.


----------



## Amygdala

Urgh. Ok, I know I said I wouldn't symptom spot. But I've been feeling really sick for the last 20 minutes. Came out of nowhere. It's 8dpo and I think it could be implantation sickness. I didn't even know what that was until I had a similar episode with my last pregnancy at 7dpo. So now I'm wondering if I could be again. Let crazy-week commence!:headspin:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oooh let's hope Amy!! Would be fab if someone could join Pink Petals!! I am only 4dpo and am hoping to see some signs soon

:dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Come to think of it, I did have morning sickness in my first tww after my first mmc as well. Back to not knowing what the hell is going on...

How are you holding up, Jemma? Ok so far or is the wait getting to you?

How's everyone else?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh the wait always gets to me, I want to know yesterday if this cycle has worked or not :haha: Neil and I went for breakfast this morning and I was checking on you lot and he was asking about everyone and we mulled over my chart :haha: Bless him, he tries to understand :hugs: I think he really wants us to be pregnant again so I hope I can deliver for him :happydance:


----------



## MrsRose168

Nothing much with me. 9dpo and got a BFN this morning. Not counting myself out til AF shows up so just more waiting in store...ugh. 

Jemma, your hubbie is too cute!


----------



## lesondemavie

I have my everything crossed for you all!!! Rose - I had BFNs 7-9 DPO and then a BFP at 10 DPO. Glad your not counting yourself out yet. Sorry to see that the tww isn't any easier. I'm hoping that it'll be a bit more relaxed for me now. I had zero symptoms in my BFP tww, and the wait from the BFP to the first scan was even harder. I'm trying to remember that so I don't drive myself nuts again. I want to just wait until AF to help shorten the wait before the first scan, but sadly my 22 day cycles mean that I should know by 3+1 no matter what I do...unless I'm late I suppose. Hope my cycles just go back to being like clockwork right away.

FX for all those waiting and testing :dust:

AFM: The bleeding is starting to subside. I'm thinking, with any luck, it'll be gone by this weekend. Follow up appointment with my ob next Thursday. If all goes well, it'll just be a waiting game for my first regular period. Fingers crossed the d&c isn't needed.


----------



## TTC74

I changed my "spotting" on FF to "light" so that I could keep track more easily of what CD I am if that heavy spotting/light bleeding did reset my cycle as I suspect it did. I'll see if O comes next week via OPKs. If it does, great. If not, when I have my appt on the 22nd with RE, I'll see if he's interested in inducing AF.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies!! Any more gossip on feelings, twinges, signs? 

Only 5 dpo here, so not likely to experience anything yet, have had constipation last 2 days which is unusual for me as I have IBS! Lots of bloating and have been getting twinges in my lower region :shrug: don't know what that's about!? Not feeling confident as last time had sore boobs straight from around O time...


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, sounds like that might be a good idea. At least then things should start being more predictable again. 

9dpo here, almost double figures! Nothing much in the way of symptoms so far today. 

Jemma, that sounds interesting though? Could be the start of something? 

I've been reading a bit about low progesterone (or "estrogen dominance"). It's all very new agey and a bit confused in places so I haven't got any good articles to share (yet). But low progesterone seems to be linked to bad pms and ms and there seems to be evidence that a lot of things can help balance progesterone, including sleep (ha!), vitamin b6, magnesium, zinc, coconut oil and carrots. Apparently one carrot a day can actually benefit progesterone levels! I'm already taking a fancy prenatal but will start to have a daily bowl of carrot salad with coconut oil, I figure that can't hurt.  Kinda thinking I need progesterone checked if I'm pregnant though.


----------



## Amygdala

https://www.mamanatural.com/daily-detox-salad/


----------



## MrsRose168

Jemma, those symptoms sound promising!

Amy, maca is also supposed to help balance estrogen and progesterone. I didn't know that coconut oil and carrots could help with progesterone...interesting! I actually put coconut oil in my coffee everyday bc it's good for you but I guess it didn't help my progesterone...mine may just be too low to fix without medical intervention. 

AFM, 10dpo and got a BFN today.


----------



## lesondemavie

Still not out Rose. Some don't get BFPs until 11 or 12 DPO. Holding out hope for you! Just saw that you're also ttc #1. I know it's a bumpier road than we had hoped, but I'm sure we'll be mamas one day!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I hope so Mrs Rose... Though surely nothing if only 5dpo :shrug: 

And don't worry about BFN just now, still plenty of time :hugs: Got everything x'ed for sticky bean!


----------



## MrsRose168

No, I'm not counting myself out yet :)

Jemma, I had pelvic pains/cramping last time at 4dpo so it's certainly possible! They started at 2dpo this time, which seems absurd, but I guess time will tell!

Les, I know what you mean. I figured it'd take a while to get preggers given my age (34 next month) and DH's low SA results, but I wasn't expecting to have 2 MCs right off the bat. You always think it will happen to someone else. Big wake up call unfortunately. Praying for all of us to get our sticky beans soon!


----------



## Amygdala

I remember being in your shoes and how difficult it was. Here's hoping neither of you (or any of us!) are there very long!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah Rose! I'm 34 in April myself! I was a bio major in undergrad and had those graphs that show the risks after 35 drilled into my memory forever. I can't shake the feeling that I waited too long and now time is slipping away. Really hoping this happens for us in the next year!

Thank you so much Amyg! I so very much appreciate it!


----------



## bcos21

Alright ladies, I am absolutely convinced I am pregnant this month, so I am now more than likely completely out/never even ovulated LOL . In the past when I've been pregnant I can't sleep, get a rash on my legs and just know I'm pregnant. When I'm not, I feel every twinge and cramp in my uterus lol what a silly game this ttc is!


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> Ah Rose! I'm 34 in April myself! I was a bio major in undergrad and had those graphs that show the risks after 35 drilled into my memory forever. I can't shake the feeling that I waited too long and now time is slipping away. Really hoping this happens for us in the next year!
> 
> Thank you so much Amyg! I so very much appreciate it!

Oh how funny! I know, right? I just keep thinking that I need to get knocked up before the big 3-5!


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> Alright ladies, I am absolutely convinced I am pregnant this month, so I am now more than likely completely out/never even ovulated LOL . In the past when I've been pregnant I can't sleep, get a rash on my legs and just know I'm pregnant. When I'm not, I feel every twinge and cramp in my uterus lol what a silly game this ttc is!

Ooh, so exciting!! How many DPO are you? Are you going to test soon???


----------



## bcos21

as far as DPO, I am going off of a 34 day cycle based on ov pains and almost positive opks. after the dark opks, they have been completely stark white, so that puts me at about 7dpo I am trying to wait until the 19th but I bet I get stark white preg test and no AF because that seems to be how my cycles work lol 
I feel like this MC really messed up my head. I can't seem to get anything going. I cant get positive opks, can't get my weight loss going can't get my workouts going. 

do you seem to have telltale pregnancy symptoms mrsrose?

the only thing ive got going on right now is pain in the uterus area and WICKED acne lol


----------



## IzzyNC

Hi everyone! I'm joining in from another thread - TTC after D&C - thanks, Amygdala! I had a D&C after a MMC about a month ago, and we are currently TTCing again for baby #3. When we got pregnant with our angel baby, we were really NTNP, but now we are full speed ahead TTCing! This cycle is my D&C cycle, s we weren't actively TTCing, but I did confirm ovulation and we didn't prevent. So we shall see! I'm 6dpo today..


----------



## Amygdala

Welcome Izzy! How are you feeling about the tww so far? 

Bcos, I soooo hope you're right about being pregnant. I'm a bit jaded because I've had a few months in the past where I was absolutely convinced I was but was disappointed. But I've got everything crossed it works out differently for you (and me) this month. 

I've still got this uterus pressure and between that and the sickness two days ago, I can't help getting my hopes up secretly. I'm trying to tell myself that it's unlikely but I'm not doing so well believing myself. :D 10 dpo today and I managed not to test this morning. 5 days till the big day...

Lesondmavie and MrsRose, I understand your age worries. I've got two year until the big scary 3-5 but then of course I do have kids already and I get that my worries won't be as urgent as yours. But at the end of the day, it's only a number. It's an average. There will be women who had problems much younger and others who have no problems at all in there mid-40s. So I figure it's no use to get hung up on the exact number. Yes, it would be a big relief if it was all done and dusted by that milestone but lots and lots and lots of women have healthy babies after 35, it's not like you're doomed the second you blow out your birthday candles. We're still young!


----------



## TTC74

Starting to make some progress on lh. Here is my OPK from last night and this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTC74

As for age worries - try 41 on for size. I guess what I'm saying is I can SO relate!


----------



## mitchnorm

TTC74 said:


> As for age worries - try 41 on for size. I guess what I'm saying is I can SO relate!

42 here ttc:haha: I got pregnant really easy with daughter. ...first couple of months trying...I was 38...no worries. .stress free pregnancy. My mc's have really ruined things for me. ..will never relax even if we get pregnant again...not til he/she is in my arms. 

Regards thinking you should have tried earlier. ..be reassured in the fact that you obviously weren't ready...this is your time. It will happen x x x


----------



## Amygdala

Well said Mitchnorm! And we'll all get there in the end, I'm sure of it. 

TTC, that's looking very promising! Looks like that spotting was AF after all?


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> as far as DPO, I am going off of a 34 day cycle based on ov pains and almost positive opks. after the dark opks, they have been completely stark white, so that puts me at about 7dpo I am trying to wait until the 19th but I bet I get stark white preg test and no AF because that seems to be how my cycles work lol
> I feel like this MC really messed up my head. I can't seem to get anything going. I cant get positive opks, can't get my weight loss going can't get my workouts going.
> 
> do you seem to have telltale pregnancy symptoms mrsrose?
> 
> the only thing ive got going on right now is pain in the uterus area and WICKED acne lol

Mad props to you if you wait til the 19th! I know what you mean...I need to lose some weight too but all I'm focused on is TTC. It doesn't help that I have chronic neck and back pain that keeps flaring up. It hurts to just lay here!

AFM, 11dpo and BFN this morning. Last night the pelvic pains/cramps picked up and my boobs were noticeably bigger and nipples were more sensitive but I think the boob stuff could be progesterone related. But if it is, I guess I would've expected it to start sooner since I've been on it for 8 days. Oh, and I've been super thirsty even though I'm drinking tons of water. Not sure if that means anything though!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Welcome Izzy! How are you feeling about the tww so far?
> 
> Bcos, I soooo hope you're right about being pregnant. I'm a bit jaded because I've had a few months in the past where I was absolutely convinced I was but was disappointed. But I've got everything crossed it works out differently for you (and me) this month.
> 
> I've still got this uterus pressure and between that and the sickness two days ago, I can't help getting my hopes up secretly. I'm trying to tell myself that it's unlikely but I'm not doing so well believing myself. :D 10 dpo today and I managed not to test this morning. 5 days till the big day...
> 
> Lesondmavie and MrsRose, I understand your age worries. I've got two year until the big scary 3-5 but then of course I do have kids already and I get that my worries won't be as urgent as yours. But at the end of the day, it's only a number. It's an average. There will be women who had problems much younger and others who have no problems at all in there mid-40s. So I figure it's no use to get hung up on the exact number. Yes, it would be a big relief if it was all done and dusted by that milestone but lots and lots and lots of women have healthy babies after 35, it's not like you're doomed the second you blow out your birthday candles. We're still young!

Thanks Amy! I know you're right but it's hard not to get hung up on it especially if I'm having this many problems now. I can't help but think it will only get harder as I get older. But enough pity partying for today! The bright side is that I've learned about all kinds of things that can help with egg quality and fertility in general so hopefully I'll be better equipped going forward.


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala said:


> Well said Mitchnorm! And we'll all get there in the end, I'm sure of it.
> 
> TTC, that's looking very promising! Looks like that spotting was AF after all?

That's my guess but everything is a guess at this point!


----------



## lesondemavie

Rose extreme thirst at 11 DPO was a pg symptom for me, but my BFP showed at 10 DPO. Could be though. Fingers crossed!

Thanks all for the encouragement. They say that 35 number is also based on a lot of risk factors (none of which I have), and also that having your first before then helps to reset the clock a bit. Probably why I'm still really hoping to at least be pg with my first before 35. Then again the risk of MMC is super low and that happened. So maybe none of these numbers really matter. Maybe we just keep trying for what we want, knowing there will always be risks no matter what situation we're in.


----------



## bcos21

MrsRose168 said:


> bcos21 said:
> 
> 
> as far as DPO, I am going off of a 34 day cycle based on ov pains and almost positive opks. after the dark opks, they have been completely stark white, so that puts me at about 7dpo I am trying to wait until the 19th but I bet I get stark white preg test and no AF because that seems to be how my cycles work lol
> I feel like this MC really messed up my head. I can't seem to get anything going. I cant get positive opks, can't get my weight loss going can't get my workouts going.
> 
> do you seem to have telltale pregnancy symptoms mrsrose?
> 
> the only thing ive got going on right now is pain in the uterus area and WICKED acne lol
> 
> Mad props to you if you wait til the 19th! I know what you mean...I need to lose some weight too but all I'm focused on is TTC. It doesn't help that I have chronic neck and back pain that keeps flaring up. It hurts to just lay here!
> 
> AFM, 11dpo and BFN this morning. Last night the pelvic pains/cramps picked up and my boobs were noticeably bigger and nipples were more sensitive but I think the boob stuff could be progesterone related. But if it is, I guess I would've expected it to start sooner since I've been on it for 8 days. Oh, and I've been super thirsty even though I'm drinking tons of water. Not sure if that means anything though!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you! This waiting game is so annoying. If my cycle just kinda goes nowhere, as in a reasonable amount of timw goes by and there's no Af (like it was before mc) I think I will just go back to just having sex and taking a preg test once a week. Not having a normal cycle and trying to use opks has caused me much aggro this month


----------



## bcos21

Umm.... Ladies I don't wanna speak too soon buuuut I just got a second line on an ic....


----------



## TTC74

bcos21 said:


> Umm.... Ladies I don't wanna speak too soon buuuut I just got a second line on an ic....

Wait. Wuuut?! Pic plz!


----------



## Amygdala

bcos21 said:


> Umm.... Ladies I don't wanna speak too soon buuuut I just got a second line on an ic....

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE!!!:happydance:

I'm sorry but I'm genuinely so excited!


----------



## Pink Petals

Bcos- hooray! pics?! 

Mrs. Rose, what did you test with? I had BFN on IC at 11 dpo, but a super faint line on FRER (so faint that DH thought I was seeing things). Not out yet!


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> Umm.... Ladies I don't wanna speak too soon buuuut I just got a second line on an ic....

Girl, you better post a pic stat!


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Bcos- hooray! pics?!
> 
> Mrs. Rose, what did you test with? I had BFN on IC at 11 dpo, but a super faint line on FRER (so faint that DH thought I was seeing things). Not out yet!

I tested with a wondfo, sure predict and non-digital FRER. None of them had even a squinter! I've never gotten a bfp this early so we'll see what happens! I'm also starting to wonder if my O date really is off. FF pushed back my CH 2 days that day I had a horrible night's sleep. I discarded it but now I'm wondering if FF was right. Ugh.


----------



## bcos21

Trying to get them to show up in the pic lol aaaah


----------



## TTC74

bcos21 said:


> Trying to get them to show up in the pic lol aaaah

Do the best you can and we'll tweak.


----------



## lesondemavie

bcos! How exciting! Gives me hope! My first 3 ICs were super faint and I felt like they didn't show in photos, so I didn't post them to my ttc group until I had a clear line on a frer and a pregnant on a digital. When I did finally post the ICs, everyone said they could see the lines clear as day.


----------



## bcos21

Its there in real life I swear lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2724.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> Its there in real life I swear lol

I can see it!! Congrats bcos! So glad you tested today!


----------



## lesondemavie

I see it too! &#127881;&#127880;&#10084;&#65039;&#128514;


----------



## bcos21

MrsRose168 said:


> bcos21 said:
> 
> 
> Its there in real life I swear lol
> 
> I can see it!! Congrats bcos! So glad you tested today!Click to expand...

Thanks! I just had a feeling.. So, now doin tell dh on valentine's or wait unto his birthday on St pats day. This is insane ladies, your support means the world.


----------



## TTC74

Here it is! Blatantly positive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amygdala

Valentines!!! And huge CONGRATULATIONS!! Very obvious line I think! 

Inspired by your awesome news I just cracked and tested at 8pm on 10dpo. BFN of course. I've never had a positive before 12dpo I don't think so no surprise there. But still buzzing for you bcos, so who cares! My turn next week or next month...


----------



## bcos21

Thank you ladies so much the support here is amazing. I hope this is a Happy journey this time, if all goes well I'll have another October pumpkin baby. Well I haven't written dh card yet. How about
"roses are red, violets are blue, holy sh#t this October we will meet baby #2"

I CANT WAIT for you ladies to join me, it's coming soon!


----------



## Amygdala

Awww, that's the best valentines card ever!!


----------



## bcos21

I'm nervous to write it in the card in case I wake up tomorrow with negative tests. Bah maybe I will pick up a frer from the store today prolly too early for digi which is a shame that'd be good to have lol


----------



## Pink Petals

Congrats bcos! Really happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## MrsRose168

I love the card!


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, get a FRER! I think your line is pretty obvious though. Positive thoughts!


----------



## lesondemavie

Bcos I had a 1-2 on a digital with faint ICs and a pretty obvious frer. You never know!


----------



## bcos21

stupid store only had blue dye tests! and it was like $5 for one lol. if im paying that much i want a frer or digi. I used 2 different brands of IC and one walmart brand, I just want some kind of blaring positive lol. I should have stopped by walgreens but I thought do I really need to shell out more money? I'm going to be monitoring progress on the ICs, I'm praying for the lines to get darker faster than they did last time, and NO spotting.

I'll have DH pick up some tests from target tomorrow for peace of mind I guess. He called me on break at work and he has been having an awful day... he is going to be so happy. He REALLY wants this rainbow baby :)


----------



## TTC74

Woohoo! I should have a pos OPK tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bcos21

TTC74 said:


> Woohoo! I should have a pos OPK tomorrow!

That looks great! I never even saw my post opk! You are doing great


----------



## IzzyNC

Congrats, bcos! That's so exciting! Amygdala, I'm feeling pretty relazed about the TWW - I've been working a lot so I feel like it's flying by and I'm not even really really about it, which is good! When I'm off work, I tend to just dwell on it and I have more urges to early test. I think I'm going to hold off on testing this cycle, and just wait on AF. I'll go out an buy one if AF doesn't show! Hoping she stays away but I know most likely she will come since this is my D&C cycle..


----------



## Amygdala

Izzy, that's a great attitude! Wish I could be so relaxed. Alas, it's 11dpo here and I just tested. BFN. 

TTC, I'm so happy your opks are getting darker! It's such a relief when things start to make sense again, isn't it?

Bcos, have you told DH yet? 

Afm, I think I'm out. Bfn this morning and I feel like AF is on the way. Would be disappointing but I don't feel as crushed as I thought I might.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Aaawww congrats bcos :hugs: That's fantastic news !! When you telling DH?

TTC looks like you're getting there finally, I'm glad those opk's are getting darker now :happydance:

Amy :haha: you were doing so well with not testing but I don't blame you for checking, it's too much temptation! Sorry on the BFN BUT you're not our until the witch gets you, hang on in there :hugs: 

AFM; not really a lot to report, 7 dpo now, just having cramps/twinges and constipation still :dohh: :shrug: Can't really expect a lot of symptoms at 7 dpo :haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Bcos' bfp was too much for me. :haha: We have kids born the same day so I think maybe we could coordinate the next batch as well. :D Doesn't look like it though. Cue more waiting. Urgh.

UPDATE: Sone fairly serious spotting now. :-( Oh well, onwards and upwards. Time to start temping and get crazy with the EPO and grapefruit juice.


----------



## TTC74

What do we think of this OPK ladies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> What do we think of this OPK ladies?

It's just about there!!


----------



## Amygdala

Looking great, TTC! I'd think ovulation tomorrow?


----------



## MrsRose168

So I got some vvvfl's this morning...like, I can barely see the lines in person. Tested on a 10mlu sure predict, wondfo and non digital FRER and those have barely visible lines. My digital FRER gold came back negative. You probably won't be able to see anything but I'll post a pic in a sec!


----------



## MrsRose168

Okay, dumb question but how do you post pics? It keeps telling me to post the image URL but how do I know what the URL is?


----------



## Amygdala

Sounds interesting MrsRose! 

You go to advanced then manage attachments and then there's a field to upload a picture rather than put in the url.


----------



## MrsRose168

Okay here's the regular pic and the inverted pic. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







2.15.16 test.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8









2.15.16 tweaked test.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsRose168

Ugh, those aren't showing up at all online. Grr.


----------



## MrsRose168

I know you guys can't see the lines but do you think I should get bloodwork done today to check HCG and Progesterone or should I wait until tomorrow when hopefully the line is darker? I'm really curious about the Progesterone to see if the pills have been helping or if I possibly need more. My dose is only half of what some other girls are on.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I can see lines on the negative pics :happydance: !!


----------



## TTC74

MrsRose168 said:


> Okay here's the regular pic and the inverted pic. Thoughts?

I can totally see a line on the FRER! Congrats!


----------



## TTC74

Okay. I think I'm finally at full on positive on the OPK. Agreed? O within 24-36 hours. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2.15.16 OPK.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JemmaLouise

TTC74 said:


> Okay. I think I'm finally at full on positive on the OPK. Agreed? O within 24-36 hours. :happydance:

I would say almost maybe a couple hours needed x


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. I think I'm finally at full on positive on the OPK. Agreed? O within 24-36 hours. :happydance:
> 
> I would say almost maybe a couple hours needed xClick to expand...

Yes, agreed. Not quite there yet but super close!


----------



## MrsRose168

Thanks, girls! I'll keep you posted on progression and what the dr says. Hope she's not mad at me for not waiting.


----------



## TTC74

Fair enough about the couple of hours, but given that those were morning tests and LH builds throughout the day, I'd say today is the day for sure.


----------



## Pink Petals

TTC- looking good! I'd say start BDing!

Mrs.Rose- I don't see, but I know how much more clear lines can be in person. You might want to wait 24 hrs before testing again. Hope this is it for you!

Amy- Is it AF for sure? Couldn't be implantation?

Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## lesondemavie

Rose - I can't see the lines either, but I'm notorious for not seeing lines when everyone else does. Hoping the others are right and this is it!

Ttc - Looks like you're just about there. Have fun ;)!

Amyg - Sorry to hear about af. All the fx I can muster for the next time!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Bcos' bfp was too much for me. :haha: We have kids born the same day so I think maybe we could coordinate the next batch as well. :D Doesn't look like it though. Cue more waiting. Urgh.
> 
> UPDATE: Sone fairly serious spotting now. :-( Oh well, onwards and upwards. Time to start temping and get crazy with the EPO and grapefruit juice.

Ugh, sorry Amy :(


----------



## JemmaLouise

Awww Amy I hope it's just late implantation and not AF, you've got some dpo left x


----------



## bcos21

MrsRose168 said:


> I know you guys can't see the lines but do you think I should get bloodwork done today to check HCG and Progesterone or should I wait until tomorrow when hopefully the line is darker? I'm really curious about the Progesterone to see if the pills have been helping or if I possibly need more. My dose is only half of what some other girls are on.

I see lines on that pink ic! I send early congrats!!!
Amygdala If I would have realized we had kid birthday twins I would have tried to be more synchronized but maybe you have a late implanted!

That is a way darker opk Than i ever got lol.

Dh worked late last night, I got him a few silly candies and stuff then he read his card and it was cute. He was really shocked and happy that it happened so fast, there were almost tears lol it was really sweet. So now I continue testing for progression, I am feeling so gun shy this time!


----------



## TTC74

What DPO are you Amy? I've gotten implantation spotting at about 12 DPO.


----------



## JemmaLouise

It's so wonderful to see our group coming along since our MC's! 

We've had 3 bfp's so far and there's more to come yet, all this testing has made me want to feed my POAS addiction, BFN as expected but being only 7 dpo there was no chance :haha: I am now waiting until Friday as planned when I'm 11 dpo! 

:dust: 
FX'ed for all those sitting in TWW still x


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose, I see the line on the bottom test! I take it you've had fully negative tests in between? So happy to see what is hopefully another bfp.  I'd test again in the morning and then see your doc then. :thumbup:

TTC, definitely time to start bding. 

Afm, I don't think this would be implantation spotting. It's 11dpo so quite late and it's what I'd describe as "heavy spotting". But it's definitely the weirdest period I've ever had. I'm still sore, which is unusual once I start, and I'm getting cold sweats and swelling in hands and feet. Urgh. It's also far from full flow. I'm assuming it's a weird AF a la TTC so I'm not holding out hope. But will still test again on Friday if it doesn't get heavier, just to be absolutely sure. If it is AF as I'm assuming, then I've had a pretty short luteal phase this month. :-(


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> MrsRose, I see the line on the bottom test! I take it you've had fully negative tests in between? So happy to see what is hopefully another bfp.  I'd test again in the morning and then see your doc then. :thumbup:
> 
> TTC, definitely time to start bding.
> 
> Afm, I don't think this would be implantation spotting. It's 11dpo so quite late and it's what I'd describe as "heavy spotting". But it's definitely the weirdest period I've ever had. I'm still sore, which is unusual once I start, and I'm getting cold sweats and swelling in hands and feet. Urgh. It's also far from full flow. I'm assuming it's a weird AF a la TTC so I'm not holding out hope. But will still test again on Friday if it doesn't get heavier, just to be absolutely sure. If it is AF as I'm assuming, then I've had a pretty short luteal phase this month. :-(

Yes, all my tests up until today were stark white. I took the same 3 tests yesterday and I could see some squinters on all 3 today. I will definitely keep on testing to hopefully see progression. I've never had a really dark line before so hoping and praying I do this time!

I'm still holding onto hope for this cycle, Amy! With my first, I had heavy spotting for 2 days which I thought was AF around 12dpo and it definitely wasn't AF!


----------



## lesondemavie

I had IB at 11 DPO after a BFP at 10 DPO, but it was really light...like just a bit when I wiped on and off for the day. After that, it stopped, and I didn't have a lick of cramping or spotting. IB can occur later depending on how long it takes for the blood to travel on out. It'll just be brown indicating it's older.


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> It's so wonderful to see our group coming along since our MC's!
> 
> We've had 3 bfp's so far and there's more to come yet, all this testing has made me want to feed my POAS addiction, BFN as expected but being only 7 dpo there was no chance :haha: I am now waiting until Friday as planned when I'm 11 dpo!
> 
> :dust:
> FX'ed for all those sitting in TWW still x

I just love our little group and how supportive we are of each other! Really hope we all get to move over to the preggo boards together. I'm not doing that until I get some decent hcg numbers. Mine have only gotten to 23 so I'm holding out to see what happens.


----------



## JemmaLouise

MrsRose168 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> It's so wonderful to see our group coming along since our MC's!
> 
> We've had 3 bfp's so far and there's more to come yet, all this testing has made me want to feed my POAS addiction, BFN as expected but being only 7 dpo there was no chance :haha: I am now waiting until Friday as planned when I'm 11 dpo!
> 
> :dust:
> FX'ed for all those sitting in TWW still x
> 
> I just love our little group and how supportive we are of each other! Really hope we all get to move over to the preggo boards together. I'm not doing that until I get some decent hcg numbers. Mine have only gotten to 23 so I'm holding out to see what happens.Click to expand...

I have everything crossed for you Rose, you absolutely deserve a sticky bean and we WILL be joining you over on the pregnancy forums very soon! 

Can I also ask, I think I read you were having them twinges earlier in your dpo, did this wear off? was having until yesterday and has now stopped, would you assume it's implantation related? :shrug:


----------



## MrsRose168

Code:




JemmaLouise said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> It's so wonderful to see our group coming along since our MC's!
> 
> We've had 3 bfp's so far and there's more to come yet, all this testing has made me want to feed my POAS addiction, BFN as expected but being only 7 dpo there was no chance :haha: I am now waiting until Friday as planned when I'm 11 dpo!
> 
> :dust:
> FX'ed for all those sitting in TWW still x
> 
> I just love our little group and how supportive we are of each other! Really hope we all get to move over to the preggo boards together. I'm not doing that until I get some decent hcg numbers. Mine have only gotten to 23 so I'm holding out to see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> I have everything crossed for you Rose, you absolutely deserve a sticky bean and we WILL be joining you over on the pregnancy forums very soon!
> 
> Can I also ask, I think I read you were having them twinges earlier in your dpo, did this wear off? was having until yesterday and has now stopped, would you assume it's implantation related? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes I had a mix of twinges, pressure and cramps off and on since 2dpo. Yesterday they were really mild, barely noticed anything, but this AM they picked up again. But right now I'm not feeling anything...just some tummy pains up kinda high but that may be unrelated! I don't know what causes them especially since mine started way too early for implantation. I'm sure there's just a lot going on in there and it causes some pains. I think it's a really good sign! FX for you!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Thanks, that's pretty much what I've been getting, wasn't getting it so much today but as I sit and type this out I'm feeling it more again :haha: Must be something to do with our hormones, as I don't get this normally :shrug: FX'ed it's good for me like yourself :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

Hmm I usually get those twinges around O time, and they can continue for a week or so. I've read that it might just be fluid that's released. It can really irritate your uterine lining and cause that sensation. Who knows though. We're all so different! Either way I think it's a good sign :)


----------



## Amygdala

Lesondemavie and MrsRose, I was just coming back here to say I'm wondering about it being implantation now. It's just so weird! Nothing on my pad at all these past few hours which isn't like me at all usually. But then it is my first period after a d&c so I guess anything is normal? I feel completely silly even still thinking that I could be pregnant. Wouldn't admit it to anyone irl but I figure you understand the experience of changing your beliefs every 40 seconds... Glad to know that others think it could be a possibility and don't think I'm completely crazy. But I do think it's unlikely and I'll probably be disappointed. Aaaah, ttc is hard!

TTC are you 100% that your bleed was implantation? Have you done another pregnancy test lately?

MrsRose, I'm getting excited for you now. Sounds like you were just being a bit cautious but it's pretty obvious really. Here's hoping those lines darken quickly!! And please don't leave us completely when they do? Would love to get updates on how you're doing!


----------



## TTC74

No, I meant in my last pregnancy, I had IB at 12 DPO (after a BFP at 10 DPO). It was the weirdest thing! AFM, I'm about to O. So, I'm certainly not pregnant now.


----------



## Amygdala

I was asking because opks also pick up hcg. So was just wondering whether you know for sure that that's not what's happening. To be honest, I think that both yours and mine were/are just weird periods and we'll both have to wait until next cycle at least. But then after reading about IB a bit more, I wouldn't be totally shocked if either of us were pregnant either.


----------



## TTC74

I tested yesterday or the day before and I was completely negative on an hpt.


----------



## lesondemavie

I took an HPT this weekend. Still positive, but no longer a blazing dark beauty. Still spotting slightly today. Hoping I'm near the end though. Fingers crossed my appointment on Thursday goes well and we're given the all clear to resume normal activities. Plan to wait for my first AF after and then start back up with opks and temping. Hopefully opks and hpts will be completely negative by then.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Lesondemavie and MrsRose, I was just coming back here to say I'm wondering about it being implantation now. It's just so weird! Nothing on my pad at all these past few hours which isn't like me at all usually. But then it is my first period after a d&c so I guess anything is normal? I feel completely silly even still thinking that I could be pregnant. Wouldn't admit it to anyone irl but I figure you understand the experience of changing your beliefs every 40 seconds... Glad to know that others think it could be a possibility and don't think I'm completely crazy. But I do think it's unlikely and I'll probably be disappointed. Aaaah, ttc is hard!
> 
> TTC are you 100% that your bleed was implantation? Have you done another pregnancy test lately?
> 
> MrsRose, I'm getting excited for you now. Sounds like you were just being a bit cautious but it's pretty obvious really. Here's hoping those lines darken quickly!! And please don't leave us completely when they do? Would love to get updates on how you're doing!

Aww, you're so sweet! I will definitely stick around either way. Can't wait for everyone to get their BFPs! 

I really hope it's IB for you! Sounds promising thus far. Please keep us posted! I'm checking this thread like a crazy person.


----------



## bcos21

Ahhhhh today's test ladies. I hope it sticks:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2730~2.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsRose168

bcos21 said:


> Ahhhhh today's test ladies. I hope it sticks:flower:

Looking good!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Bcos, that is such a nice strong positive now! :woohoo: 

Lesondemavie, glad your tests are getting lighter. You'll probably notice feeling much better once they've faded completely. 

Thanks for routing for me everyone but I just can't see this being anything other than a weird period. I still feel crampy in a period kinda way, even if the bleeding is light and weird (it's a lighter colour? Kinda like postpartum bleeding). I did take a FRER earlier and there may be a whisper of a line. But it's literally barely visible so I think it's probably leftover hcg or might even be me seeing the test line, ie the bit that's physically different but without it having reacted with anything. Argh, I was really hoping I'd avoid this craziness. So for now I'll try to think like I'm not pregnant, while acting as if I was just in case.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Bcos, that is such a nice strong positive now! :woohoo:
> 
> Lesondemavie, glad your tests are getting lighter. You'll probably notice feeling much better once they've faded completely.
> 
> Thanks for routing for me everyone but I just can't see this being anything other than a weird period. I still feel crampy in a period kinda way, even if the bleeding is light and weird (it's a lighter colour? Kinda like postpartum bleeding). I did take a FRER earlier and there may be a whisper of a line. But it's literally barely visible so I think it's probably leftover hcg or might even be me seeing the test line, ie the bit that's physically different but without it having reacted with anything. Argh, I was really hoping I'd avoid this craziness. So for now I'll try to think like I'm not pregnant, while acting as if I was just in case.

Amy, I can't imagine you would still have old positive HPTs showing up at this point. Why don't you try tweaking it to see if there's a line there? I got this free app called "Pregnancy Test Checker" to have the inverted view.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats again bcos! 

No more question about the OPK. It's blatantly positive. 

Now the bad news . . . I just got diagnosed with a very painful herniated cervical disk.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, that sounds pretty awful! What's the treatment? Do you have to have surgery? I hope it gets sorted soon!

MrsRose, I seriously doubt it would photograph at all. It may just be the change in texture I'm seeing. And I'm not convinced there's no way there are low level leftovers. But I will probably test again the next few mornings, just because I don't trust it either way. Kinda expecting full AF by the morning though.


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what the treatment is yet. They are scheduling an MRI to determine how bad it is. For now, they gave me a bunch of pain pills that barely take the edge off at all.


----------



## Amygdala

:-( I'm sorry to hear that! Hope you get relief soon!

MrsRose, you made me do this! I can see the lines in person, definitely on the ic, but I really think they're leftovers. Or even a chemical? Still cramping and bleeding.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> :-( I'm sorry to hear that! Hope you get relief soon!
> 
> MrsRose, you made me do this! I can see the lines in person, definitely on the ic, but I really think they're leftovers. Or even a chemical? Still cramping and bleeding.

Sorry, I'm a bad influence! I see a little bit on the IC. Are you getting red blood now?


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, it's been light red all along. Lighter colour than normal though. Goodness, this really is too much information...


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Yeah, it's been light red all along. Lighter colour than normal though. Goodness, this really is too much information...

Lol! No worries! Well, not sure what's going on but I've got my FX for you!


----------



## Pink Petals

Amy, so hard to say. I wouldn't count yourself out yet though! If it isn't this cycle, it'll be the next. We are all here for you. :hugs:

I remember you all giving me a hard time about early testing. :haha: We all plan to wait until we are actually there.

I have been a wreck this weekend. Even though I lost the baby around 8 weeks, the scan showed that it stopped growing around 5-6 weeks (which is where I am at now). TBH I haven't spent much time on the pg boards yet. It feels safer here. We are definately going to need a preggo group soon with the way lines are showing up around here!


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you, Pink! I understand being cautious of the pregnancy boards. But also, let's be honest, there's not really that much to say in first tri (beyond "I feel sick" and "I'm worried" :haha:). Have you got a scan any time soon? For me, it really helped to see baby grow past where we lost the first pregnancy. I still wasn't fully reassured but it was a big milestone. And hopefully by the time 12 weeks rolls around you'll feel much more confident. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Well, the bleeding didn't convince me but the cramping sure does. No way this is a new viable pregnancy. I guess at least that should mean I should get some relief in the next few days.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh pink! That's what just happened to me. Didn't find out until 8 weeks but the baby stopped growing at 6.5. I keep imaging what it'll be like when I'm back at that 6 week mark, and wow I can definitely picture myself saying the same thing. I think I too will want to stay off the pg boards at least until I see a healthy baby with a hb. Then again, the girls from my September group have been so supportive. I'm still glad to have met them all. Hang in there. The waiting must be so tough, but we're all rooting for you, and every marker you pass will be so amazing :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the cramping Amyg. Rest up and take care.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amygdala said:


> Well, the bleeding didn't convince me but the cramping sure does. No way this is a new viable pregnancy. I guess at least that should mean I should get some relief in the next few days.

:hugs: I hope it's not AF and you go on to have a healthy pregnancy, IF it turns out not to be your month then you know we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Amy, so hard to say. I wouldn't count yourself out yet though! If it isn't this cycle, it'll be the next. We are all here for you. :hugs:
> 
> I remember you all giving me a hard time about early testing. :haha: We all plan to wait until we are actually there.
> 
> I have been a wreck this weekend. Even though I lost the baby around 8 weeks, the scan showed that it stopped growing around 5-6 weeks (which is where I am at now). TBH I haven't spent much time on the pg boards yet. It feels safer here. We are definately going to need a preggo group soon with the way lines are showing up around here!

Hey, I was upfront about how crazy I am and that I would be testing early! :winkwink:

I totally know how you feel. It's such a helpless feeling. All we can do is try to stay positive, though I know it's much easier said that done. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Im here - started miscarrying on valentines day :( 

This is my 3rd in total and my second in a row xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

I just had an embarrassing experience buying some HPTs! Amy, maybe this will cheer you up. I decided to swing by a grocery store on my way home and I picked this store because they have self checkout. Not that buying HPTs is a big deal, but people can be nosy and judgy and I didn't feel like dealing with it. Well, I couldn't find the HPTs in the feminine needs section and it turns out they're at the pharmacy, smack dab in between the pick up and drop off lines in a glass case (with the condoms, lube, etc.). I thought, Oh well-I'm just gonna own it. So I see some old style FRERs and then realize there's some weird case around the box. None of the other tests have a case but I keep hearing about how awesome the old FRERs are so of course I had to get them. Then I wait for the female pharmacist to finish up with a Customer, but nope, a young male pharmacist opens up and waives me over. Again, I'm like, no big deal--just have him open it and you can leave. Well, he had no clue what to do with the case, so he calls over another guy, and he couldn't get it open, so they call over another guy to help. So I've got 3 men standing around trying to open the stupid case of FRERs! OMG! It ended up being very comical, especially b/c I specifically chose this place to have a low-key HPT-buying experience! Oh well, at least I got my good FRERs! I'll probably use one tomorrow. Good times.


----------



## JemmaLouise

:haha: I think we are all crazy with testing, I know once I start I can't stop my addiction!!

This evening I've got like what feels like heartburn but I keep burping and bringing up a little sick, anyone had this?? TMI I know but I had to ask? Also can't tell if I'm hungry or feeling sick :haha: although it's only a slight chance of being pg symptoms I'm feeling a bit more positive about this cycle :shrug:


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> :haha: I think we are all crazy with testing, I know once I start I can't stop my addiction!!
> 
> This evening I've got like what feels like heartburn but I keep burping and bringing up a little sick, anyone had this?? TMI I know but I had to ask? Also can't tell if I'm hungry or feeling sick :haha: although it's only a slight chance of being pg symptoms I'm feeling a bit more positive about this cycle :shrug:

I personally haven't experienced that but it doesn't mean it's not a preggo symptom! I have a good feeling about this cycle, Jemma!


----------



## TTC74

JemmaLouise said:


> :haha: I think we are all crazy with testing, I know once I start I can't stop my addiction!!
> 
> This evening I've got like what feels like heartburn but I keep burping and bringing up a little sick, anyone had this?? TMI I know but I had to ask? Also can't tell if I'm hungry or feeling sick :haha: although it's only a slight chance of being pg symptoms I'm feeling a bit more positive about this cycle :shrug:

I've definitely had that as a pg symptom. Fx for you! 

As for POAS addiction, I'm the worst! I had a woman on another thread comment on how much money I'd spent/wasted on hpts. :shrug: I can't help it. I'm a serious addict!


----------



## Pink Petals

Amygdala said:


> Thank you, Pink! I understand being cautious of the pregnancy boards. But also, let's be honest, there's not really that much to say in first tri (beyond "I feel sick" and "I'm worried" :haha:). Have you got a scan any time soon? For me, it really helped to see baby grow past where we lost the first pregnancy. I still wasn't fully reassured but it was a big milestone. And hopefully by the time 12 weeks rolls around you'll feel much more confident. :hugs:

I have a scan on the 23rd, so a week out from tomorrow. That would be 6 weeks 6 days, so by then there should be a heartbeat.

Are you sure AF cramps confirm you are out? I had cramping when I was pregnant with DS, as well as this time. All the stretching etc!


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose, that hpt story made me smile.  Glad you got your FRER in the end! I don't really need cheering up though, feeling ok about things really. I would have loved to be pregnant again now. But I have this big scary deadline end of March and knowing that I won't have to deal with morning sickness until then is a bit of a relief to be honest. I'm in an odd position now though. I've always wanted a spring baby. Maybe because I hate winters so much (they're very dark and dreary here) or maybe because my first loss would have been a March baby. Either way, I'm sort of wondering whether we should wait. I want to meet baby like yesterday really but maybe waiting a few more months now would be worth it for a spring birthday?? I don't know. Will definitely miss out Christmas but maybe we should prevent next cycle and the one after that too? Another factor is that my hormones are clearly still out of whack. They were bad last winter and I felt really rotten for months (very tired, overwhelmed and irritable and had sore joints and a permanent head cold). The symptoms eased in spring so I'm wondering if I might have a better chance at a healthy pregnancy then?? But then by next cycle it'll be mid-March I guess so maybe we'd be in a better window already. But will my hormones settle by then? Oh, decisions. Somehow I doubt I'd have the self-control when it comes to ovulation time but then we'd really only need to be determined for 4 or 5 days, right? Guess I'll talk to DH tonight and see how he feels. 

Jemma, I remember getting that burp thing in pregnancy and HATING it. Couldn't tell you how early or late I was though. 

TTC, how are you feeling? I take it the pain means you'll have to skip this cycle? I really hope you get relief ASAP. 

I should have said, AF was arrived in a more traditional sense, so I'm sure now. Will test again in two weeks time though to hopefully get proper all-clears so I can better interpret tests next time, whenever next time turns out to be.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amy you need to do whatever makes you happy, only you and DH can decide what is best for you as a couple and hopefully with a chat you can come to some resolve and move ahead with your decision. I hope whatever you do though, you decide to stay with us girls as it's a pleasure having you here! :hugs: 

TTC I hope you're feeling alright and what does that mean for this cycle? 

AFM; was feeling like the symptoms are stacking up so I tested this morning just to get it out my system :haha: nothing showed immediately so just left it on the side thinking BFN (as im impatient) BUT I just went to do my smu and noticed something on my test...I'll post the pic in another post but surely it's too dark to be an evap even though I left it for like 3 hours :shrug:


----------



## JemmaLouise

top to bottom is 6, 7 and 8 dpo
 



Attached Files:







20160216_104148.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC74

No way. Excruciating pain or not, I'm not missing an opportunity. So, DH and I had a very gentle bd session last night.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi am I ok to join? Just suffered another miscarriage on Valentine's Day. Totally sucks took 13 cycles to get here after the d&c xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

wantingagirl said:


> Hi am I ok to join? Just suffered another miscarriage on Valentine's Day. Totally sucks took 13 cycles to get here after the d&c xxx

:hugs: yeah come on in, absolutely lush girls in here for support, I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you - I'm pretty miserable today and indulged a bit too much drink to try and make myself feel better big mistake now my anxiety is through the roof. Have had 3 losses altogether but had never had 2 in s row. 

Pretty worried that damage has been caused after d&c and that's why I've miscarried again. This loss seems way more painful. What am I suppose to see at this point as only have seen some tiny minscule clots. Only saw gestational sac measuring 5 weeks tops should I not have passed the sac and bigger clots? God I don't want another d&c my anxiety is through the roof at the minute xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Amy you need to do whatever makes you happy, only you and DH can decide what is best for you as a couple and hopefully with a chat you can come to some resolve and move ahead with your decision. I hope whatever you do though, you decide to stay with us girls as it's a pleasure having you here! :hugs:
> 
> TTC I hope you're feeling alright and what does that mean for this cycle?
> 
> AFM; was feeling like the symptoms are stacking up so I tested this morning just to get it out my system :haha: nothing showed immediately so just left it on the side thinking BFN (as im impatient) BUT I just went to do my smu and noticed something on my test...I'll post the pic in another post but surely it's too dark to be an evap even though I left it for like 3 hours :shrug:

Hey Jemma, unfortunately if it's past the time, it's not valid. Most tests are valid for 5-10 minutes after you POAS but it should say on the box. However, that's not to say that you're not preggers! It's still super early, as you know...hopefully this is a sign of 2 lines to come!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> MrsRose, that hpt story made me smile.  Glad you got your FRER in the end! I don't really need cheering up though, feeling ok about things really. I would have loved to be pregnant again now. But I have this big scary deadline end of March and knowing that I won't have to deal with morning sickness until then is a bit of a relief to be honest. I'm in an odd position now though. I've always wanted a spring baby. Maybe because I hate winters so much (they're very dark and dreary here) or maybe because my first loss would have been a March baby. Either way, I'm sort of wondering whether we should wait. I want to meet baby like yesterday really but maybe waiting a few more months now would be worth it for a spring birthday?? I don't know. Will definitely miss out Christmas but maybe we should prevent next cycle and the one after that too? Another factor is that my hormones are clearly still out of whack. They were bad last winter and I felt really rotten for months (very tired, overwhelmed and irritable and had sore joints and a permanent head cold). The symptoms eased in spring so I'm wondering if I might have a better chance at a healthy pregnancy then?? But then by next cycle it'll be mid-March I guess so maybe we'd be in a better window already. But will my hormones settle by then? Oh, decisions. Somehow I doubt I'd have the self-control when it comes to ovulation time but then we'd really only need to be determined for 4 or 5 days, right? Guess I'll talk to DH tonight and see how he feels.
> 
> Jemma, I remember getting that burp thing in pregnancy and HATING it. Couldn't tell you how early or late I was though.
> 
> TTC, how are you feeling? I take it the pain means you'll have to skip this cycle? I really hope you get relief ASAP.
> 
> I should have said, AF was arrived in a more traditional sense, so I'm sure now. Will test again in two weeks time though to hopefully get proper all-clears so I can better interpret tests next time, whenever next time turns out to be.

Hey Amy, I echo Jemma's sentiments exactly. Couldn't have said it better myself. Really hope you stick around regardless of what you decide!


----------



## JemmaLouise

See that's the thing Rose, I don't know how long it took to come up, I put it down after like 20 seconds and only saw it after 3 :haha: I've never had evap lines like that on any of the cheapies but who knows, I've told OH we need to go shop tonight anyway so I'll pick up some proper tests for the next few days. 

I have lost a little hope as I took another test with smu and it's BFN, don't know what's going on now :shrug: :haha:


----------



## MrsRose168

I didn't get any progression on the sticks this morning, and in fact, they may even be a bit lighter if that's even possible. I could barely see them in the first place! But I can see a vfl on the FRER but of course it looks even lighter online. I had my bloodwork done yesterday to check HCG and Progesterone so hopefully I'll get the results this afternoon or tomorrow. I'll be sure to keep you posted. Hopefully the dr will let me come back in on Thursday or Friday for follow-up tests.
 



Attached Files:







2.16.16 test.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsRose168

Here it is inverted...
 



Attached Files:







2.16.16 tweaked test.png
File size: 162.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> See that's the thing Rose, I don't know how long it took to come up, I put it down after like 20 seconds and only saw it after 3 :haha: I've never had evap lines like that on any of the cheapies but who knows, I've told OH we need to go shop tonight anyway so I'll pick up some proper tests for the next few days.
> 
> I have lost a little hope as I took another test with smu and it's BFN, don't know what's going on now :shrug: :haha:

You saw the line after 3 minutes or 3 hours? If it's minutes then that's definitely valid! Next time be sure to set your timer so you don't forget to check the results! :)


----------



## MrsRose168

wantingagirl said:


> Thank you - I'm pretty miserable today and indulged a bit too much drink to try and make myself feel better big mistake now my anxiety is through the roof. Have had 3 losses altogether but had never had 2 in s row.
> 
> Pretty worried that damage has been caused after d&c and that's why I've miscarried again. This loss seems way more painful. What am I suppose to see at this point as only have seen some tiny minscule clots. Only saw gestational sac measuring 5 weeks tops should I not have passed the sac and bigger clots? God I don't want another d&c my anxiety is through the roof at the minute xxx

Welcome, wantingagirl. I'm so sorry for your loss. With my first CP, I passed the sac on the 3rd day of bleeding but everyone is different. You can take herbs such as Dong Quai and Black Cohosh to help get things moving. I took it last time and it helped within a few hours. Though you may not need it at this point since you just started bleeding yesterday.


----------



## JemmaLouise

MrsRose168 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> See that's the thing Rose, I don't know how long it took to come up, I put it down after literally like 20 seconds (because of my impatience) and only saw it after 3 :haha: I've never had evap lines like that on any of the cheapies but who knows, I've told OH we need to go shop tonight anyway so I'll pick up some proper tests for the next few days.
> 
> I have lost a little hope as I took another test with smu and it's BFN, don't know what's going on now :shrug: :haha:
> 
> You saw the line after 3 minutes or 3 hours? If it's minutes then that's definitely valid! Next time be sure to set your timer so you don't forget to check the results! :)Click to expand...

Well I took the test, didn't see anything after 20 seconds so set it down and didn't see it again until 3 hours later so I don't know how long it took to come up, just took me that long to need the toilet again and the test was in the bathroom. So I have absolutely no idea whether or not its in the time frame :shrug: I think the best thing to do is discard it and try frer tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## JemmaLouise

MrsRose168 said:


> Here it is inverted...

I think the frer line is defo darker compared to the one you posted before. I'm terrible at seeing faint lines until it's on a negative effect picture and I think it's darkened :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> See that's the thing Rose, I don't know how long it took to come up, I put it down after literally like 20 seconds (because of my impatience) and only saw it after 3 :haha: I've never had evap lines like that on any of the cheapies but who knows, I've told OH we need to go shop tonight anyway so I'll pick up some proper tests for the next few days.
> 
> I have lost a little hope as I took another test with smu and it's BFN, don't know what's going on now :shrug: :haha:
> 
> You saw the line after 3 minutes or 3 hours? If it's minutes then that's definitely valid! Next time be sure to set your timer so you don't forget to check the results! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well I took the test, didn't see anything after 20 seconds so set it down and didn't see it again until 3 hours later so I don't know how long it took to come up, just took me that long to need the toilet again and the test was in the bathroom. So I have absolutely no idea whether or not its in the time frame :shrug: I think the best thing to do is discard it and try frer tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree. How many dpo will you be tomorrow?

I think today's FRER is a little darker too. Though, yesterday's was the new curved style and today's was the old style that is supposedly better.


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRose168 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> See that's the thing Rose, I don't know how long it took to come up, I put it down after literally like 20 seconds (because of my impatience) and only saw it after 3 :haha: I've never had evap lines like that on any of the cheapies but who knows, I've told OH we need to go shop tonight anyway so I'll pick up some proper tests for the next few days.
> 
> I have lost a little hope as I took another test with smu and it's BFN, don't know what's going on now :shrug: :haha:
> 
> You saw the line after 3 minutes or 3 hours? If it's minutes then that's definitely valid! Next time be sure to set your timer so you don't forget to check the results! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I took the test, didn't see anything after 20 seconds so set it down and didn't see it again until 3 hours later so I don't know how long it took to come up, just took me that long to need the toilet again and the test was in the bathroom. So I have absolutely no idea whether or not its in the time frame :shrug: I think the best thing to do is discard it and try frer tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. How many dpo will you be tomorrow?
> 
> I think today's FRER is a little darker too. Though, yesterday's was the new curved style and today's was the old style that is supposedly better.Click to expand...

Never mind! Forgot I can see your chart! You're still super early so try not to get discouraged.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah I heard the old ones are better too although I've not experienced this. I would defo say today's frer is darker :thumbup:

Tomorrow I I'll be 9dpo so I think I'll test each morning over the next 3 days and see what's going on, if nothing then I'll wait for AF due date. Trying not to get too excited as it's only 8dpo now and that's proper early, also I'm absolutely petrified that I'll MC again, just want to be clear I guess.


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsRose168 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you - I'm pretty miserable today and indulged a bit too much drink to try and make myself feel better big mistake now my anxiety is through the roof. Have had 3 losses altogether but had never had 2 in s row.
> 
> Pretty worried that damage has been caused after d&c and that's why I've miscarried again. This loss seems way more painful. What am I suppose to see at this point as only have seen some tiny minscule clots. Only saw gestational sac measuring 5 weeks tops should I not have passed the sac and bigger clots? God I don't want another d&c my anxiety is through the roof at the minute xxx
> 
> Welcome, wantingagirl. I'm so sorry for your loss. With my first CP, I passed the sac on the 3rd day of bleeding but everyone is different. You can take herbs such as Dong Quai and Black Cohosh to help get things moving. I took it last time and it helped within a few hours. Though you may not need it at this point since you just started bleeding yesterday.Click to expand...

Thanks I started bleeding on Sunday so this is 3rd day of heavy bleeding. I should be seeing more than what I am right? I started bleeding properly at 6+2 xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

wantingagirl said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you - I'm pretty miserable today and indulged a bit too much drink to try and make myself feel better big mistake now my anxiety is through the roof. Have had 3 losses altogether but had never had 2 in s row.
> 
> Pretty worried that damage has been caused after d&c and that's why I've miscarried again. This loss seems way more painful. What am I suppose to see at this point as only have seen some tiny minscule clots. Only saw gestational sac measuring 5 weeks tops should I not have passed the sac and bigger clots? God I don't want another d&c my anxiety is through the roof at the minute xxx
> 
> Welcome, wantingagirl. I'm so sorry for your loss. With my first CP, I passed the sac on the 3rd day of bleeding but everyone is different. You can take herbs such as Dong Quai and Black Cohosh to help get things moving. I took it last time and it helped within a few hours. Though you may not need it at this point since you just started bleeding yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I started bleeding on Sunday so this is 3rd day of heavy bleeding. I should be seeing more than what I am right? I started bleeding properly at 6+2 xxxClick to expand...

Honestly, I'm not sure b/c everyone is different. Why don't you give your doctor a call? It may help with some peace of mind if nothing else.


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsRose168 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you - I'm pretty miserable today and indulged a bit too much drink to try and make myself feel better big mistake now my anxiety is through the roof. Have had 3 losses altogether but had never had 2 in s row.
> 
> Pretty worried that damage has been caused after d&c and that's why I've miscarried again. This loss seems way more painful. What am I suppose to see at this point as only have seen some tiny minscule clots. Only saw gestational sac measuring 5 weeks tops should I not have passed the sac and bigger clots? God I don't want another d&c my anxiety is through the roof at the minute xxx
> 
> Welcome, wantingagirl. I'm so sorry for your loss. With my first CP, I passed the sac on the 3rd day of bleeding but everyone is different. You can take herbs such as Dong Quai and Black Cohosh to help get things moving. I took it last time and it helped within a few hours. Though you may not need it at this point since you just started bleeding yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I started bleeding on Sunday so this is 3rd day of heavy bleeding. I should be seeing more than what I am right? I started bleeding properly at 6+2 xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure b/c everyone is different. Why don't you give your doctor a call? It may help with some peace of mind if nothing else.Click to expand...

I think I've seem some sort of tissue come down and when I had my loss at 5+6 it was like this so fingers crossed I just continues like this. I kept my consultant appt for next week see what they say. Just terrified they are going to see adhesions from last d&c, wish I never had it now xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

wantingagirl said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you - I'm pretty miserable today and indulged a bit too much drink to try and make myself feel better big mistake now my anxiety is through the roof. Have had 3 losses altogether but had never had 2 in s row.
> 
> Pretty worried that damage has been caused after d&c and that's why I've miscarried again. This loss seems way more painful. What am I suppose to see at this point as only have seen some tiny minscule clots. Only saw gestational sac measuring 5 weeks tops should I not have passed the sac and bigger clots? God I don't want another d&c my anxiety is through the roof at the minute xxx
> 
> Welcome, wantingagirl. I'm so sorry for your loss. With my first CP, I passed the sac on the 3rd day of bleeding but everyone is different. You can take herbs such as Dong Quai and Black Cohosh to help get things moving. I took it last time and it helped within a few hours. Though you may not need it at this point since you just started bleeding yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I started bleeding on Sunday so this is 3rd day of heavy bleeding. I should be seeing more than what I am right? I started bleeding properly at 6+2 xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure b/c everyone is different. Why don't you give your doctor a call? It may help with some peace of mind if nothing else.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've seem some sort of tissue come down and when I had my loss at 5+6 it was like this so fingers crossed I just continues like this. I kept my consultant appt for next week see what they say. Just terrified they are going to see adhesions from last d&c, wish I never had it now xxxClick to expand...

The CP may not be from the D&C. I've had 2 consecutive CPs and I've never had a D&C. It could just be plain old bad luck or some type of genetic abnormality. I see that your signature says possible Asherman's Syndrome. May I ask what that is and if it's known to cause MCs?


----------



## TTC74

JemmaLouise said:


> Yeah I heard the old ones are better too although I've not experienced this. I would defo say today's frer is darker :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow I I'll be 9dpo so I think I'll test each morning over the next 3 days and see what's going on, if nothing then I'll wait for AF due date. Trying not to get too excited as it's only 8dpo now and that's proper early, also I'm absolutely petrified that I'll MC again, just want to be clear I guess.

Can't wait to see that BFP! :winkwink:

I had a big ole O dip this am.


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I heard the old ones are better too although I've not experienced this. I would defo say today's frer is darker :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow I I'll be 9dpo so I think I'll test each morning over the next 3 days and see what's going on, if nothing then I'll wait for AF due date. Trying not to get too excited as it's only 8dpo now and that's proper early, also I'm absolutely petrified that I'll MC again, just want to be clear I guess.
> 
> Can't wait to see that BFP! :winkwink:
> 
> I had a big ole O dip this am.Click to expand...

Woohoo!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

So much to catch up on!

Wanting: I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree everyone is different. Best to call in if you're concerned. I took misoprostol to induce the miscarriage after my first ultrasound. My bleeding never seemed very heavy. Nothing on the pad but bright red in the toilet and on the tp. I passed my perfect little almost 7 week baby 3 days later, and the newly formed umbilical cord the morning after that. It was painful, but I had norco to manage the pain. My doctor said that I could wait 1-2 weeks to see if my body would miscarry on its own, but that the pain would be really bad, like labor. I'm still spotting now over a week later, and I have an appointment on Thursday for an ultrasound just to make sure I'm clear and there's no risk of infection.

TTC: So sorry you're in pain, and I'd probably still be trying through it anyway too. Go catch that egg!

Amyg: I totally get what you're feeling, and know that you'll make the best decision for you and your family. Consider though that it might not happen right away, and weigh that with everything else. I feel like you just never know. It might not be a bad idea to wait until the hormones are level and you're regular again. I'm considering that too, but it's a tough decision to make.

Mrs: I see lines on two of the tests in the inverted. I see a shadow of a line on the frer, but no color. Fingers crossed it gets darker and a beautiful pink.

Jemma: Agreed on not being sure after the test window. Glad you're going to test again. Hoping that this is it!


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> So much to catch up on!
> 
> Wanting: I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree everyone is different. Best to call in if you're concerned. I took misoprostol to induce the miscarriage after my first ultrasound. My bleeding never seemed very heavy. Nothing on the pad but bright red in the toilet and on the tp. I passed my perfect little almost 7 week baby 3 days later, and the newly formed umbilical cord the morning after that. It was painful, but I had norco to manage the pain. My doctor said that I could wait 1-2 weeks to see if my body would miscarry on its own, but that the pain would be really bad, like labor. I'm still spotting now over a week later, and I have an appointment on Thursday for an ultrasound just to make sure I'm clear and there's no risk of infection.
> 
> TTC: So sorry you're in pain, and I'd probably still be trying through it anyway too. Go catch that egg!
> 
> Amyg: I totally get what you're feeling, and know that you'll make the best decision for you and your family. Consider though that it might not happen right away, and weigh that with everything else. I feel like you just never know. It might not be a bad idea to wait until the hormones are level and you're regular again. I'm considering that too, but it's a tough decision to make.
> 
> Mrs: I see lines on two of the tests in the inverted. I see a shadow of a line on the frer, but no color. Fingers crossed it gets darker and a beautiful pink.
> 
> Jemma: Agreed on not being sure after the test window. Glad you're going to test again. Hoping that this is it!

Thankfully the line is pink in person :)


----------



## lesondemavie

MrsRose168 said:


> Thankfully the line is pink in person :)

So glad :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Ugh wish Neil would hurry and come home so we can go shopping :haha: not even testing until tomorrow but I'm so edgy right now :dohh:


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Ugh wish Neil would hurry and come home so we can go shopping :haha: not even testing until tomorrow but I'm so edgy right now :dohh:

Jemma, you're so patient! If I were you, I would have been gone HOURS ago! lol! The anticipation of buying a test is very exciting, even if you're not taking it that day!


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry girls, between crazy work and crazy period cramps, I haven't managed to catch up today. Bedtime now and then I need to collapse on the sofa and watch Neighbours. :haha: Thinking of everyone though, especially those with lines that need to darken.  Pretty good success rate here so far! And no, I'm not going anywhere, whether we take a break or not. I'll still consider it ttc, cause it's part of getting baby here for me.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow been busy on here....having trouble keeping up!!!

Amygdala sorry about AF hitting x x x

JemmaLouise. ....did I see positive hpt????

Wantingagirl sorry for your loss...welcome x x 

Afm positive opks so been busy...knackered now x


----------



## JemmaLouise

MrsRose168 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> Ugh wish Neil would hurry and come home so we can go shopping :haha: not even testing until tomorrow but I'm so edgy right now :dohh:
> 
> Jemma, you're so patient! If I were you, I would have been gone HOURS ago! lol! The anticipation of buying a test is very exciting, even if you're not taking it that day!Click to expand...

you're terrible :haha: and im just as bad :rofl: been dying to go just didn't have the car, I've been and bought 2 boxes :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

mitchnorm said:


> Wow been busy on here....having trouble keeping up!!!
> 
> Amygdala sorry about AF hitting x x x
> 
> JemmaLouise. ....did I see positive hpt????
> 
> Wantingagirl sorry for your loss...welcome x x
> 
> Afm positive opks so been busy...knackered now x

It definitely looks pos, got 4 tests over the next few days to see how we go, fx'ed it's a real ++ :thumbup:

Great news about pos opks and go girl!! you take full advantage :haha:


----------



## TTC74

mitchnorm said:


> Wow been busy on here....having trouble keeping up!!!
> 
> Amygdala sorry about AF hitting x x x
> 
> JemmaLouise. ....did I see positive hpt????
> 
> Wantingagirl sorry for your loss...welcome x x
> 
> Afm positive opks so been busy...knackered now x

I had my pos OPK yesterday. So, we're going to be cycle buddies!


----------



## bcos21

I'm following everyone's journey's and cheering you on! Sorry to hear those newcomers with losses :(
I'm driving myself crazy monitoring the darkness of my tests. I do have a good feeling with this Pregnancy, for what it's worth, I did not have that with the last one. Also I am exhausted, at the end of the day it's the biggest struggle to get through the dinner and bathtime routine. I also bought some frers the line was there but I felt less than impressed. I'm going to wait a few days to compare progression. Always something isn't it?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Good morning Ladies :hugs:

How's today going for everyone so far?

bcos I agree, there IS always something but that's life as a woman :haha: hopefully you'll be happier with the next test and I really hope there's some progression there. I got very tired last night and went to bed at 9:30PM which is unheard of for me, I can usually keep going until 2AM no problem :haha: 

Anyway did my frer this morning and here is the result which for 9dpo I am pretty happy with :happydance: Also did another IC (same as yesterday's) and that was negative :shrug: bloody cheap tests!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20160217_072753.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JemmaLouise

maybe you can see them better on these, it's defo there I'm looking at it! I hate real life to camera :haha: it is pretty faint though
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-17 07.38.32.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9









2016-02-17 07.38.45.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC74

Oh I see it in the second pic! Congrats!


----------



## Amygdala

I see it Jemma! Congratulations!

So what's our tally? 4bfps now? Good work, team!  

Lesondemavie, are you just waiting for AF now or are you doing any monitoring? 

WantingAGirl, how are you? Any thoughts on what's ahead for you?

TTC, how's the pain? Can't believe you still managed to make use of this cycle. That's determination for you! :haha:

Mitchnorm, what's happening with you? 

Afm, DH keeps keen to keep going this month. I don't feel strongly either way, so we probably will. My mind is kind of on other things at the moment because I'm so busy with work, which I guess is a good thing for ttc really. I'll be a sahm from the summer so I'm really looking forward to a stress free last pregnancy.  

What does everyone else do? Anyone who stays home with the kids or planning to go part time after baby?


----------



## TTC74

The pain is awful. I'm waiting for 2 calls. One from physical therapy and one to schedule at appt with a specialist. 

Looks like I got a temp spike this morning! :happydance: DHs SA is great after a 5 day hold but low after a 3 day hold. So, after years of trying, we figured out that we do better to obstacles. Until the time is just right to BD. So, I'm really excited we got the timing right. O-1 has gotten me preggers twice now. Third times a charm!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Thanks gals, I'm not getting excited until I've had a few more bfp's but it's looking good.

Amy it's nice he still wants to keep going, I'm sure it'll happen when you're both ready :hugs: I'm a stay at home mum, I tried working part time but it cost us more in childcare than I was earning so we are better as we are just now. 

TTC great temp spike and also cracking news on the SA, means you now know your timings so fx'ed this is it!


----------



## Amygdala

TTC, sorry to hear that. :-( Thinking of you!

Jemma, I hear you on childcare cost! Ours is a fortune! Thankfully we can decrease once I'm done with work and LO's funding will kick in soon as well. 

Has anyone ever taken Vitex/Chasteberry/Agnus Castus? I can't believe I made it half a decade of being involved in this baby making scene without really knowing about it! Seems to be the obvious first step "just in case" thing to try if you're not sure on progesterone? Apparently it's also great for pms, so why on earth am I not taking this yet? Couldn't find any bad experiences at first glance but I'll look into it more. Does anyone have personal experience?


----------



## MrsRose168

Bad news, girls. My FRER was lighter this morning and the sticks are the same as yesterday. I took a CB digital and that also said "Not Pregnant". This is beyond frustrating. I just don't understand why this keeps happening. I'm going to have DH get another SA done and I'm going to ask the doctor if we can move up the genetic testing (labs are currently scheduled for March 1st as she wanted me to wait 6 weeks from the last MC to do the blood clotting test and we were just going to have the genetic tests done at the same time).


----------



## TTC74

Oh MrsRose. That really stinks. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

MrsRose, I'm so sorry! :hugs: That does totally suck. I wish I had answers for you but hopefully your doc can provide some soon. Hang in there! And in the meantime, make sure you are kind to yourself and give yourself all the comfort you need. We're here if you need to rant and we'll be here celebrating your successful pregnancy soon! :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh no MrsRose!! :hugs: I can't believe it :cry: I'm so sorry!! xxxx


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Oh no MrsRose!! :hugs: I can't believe it :cry: I'm so sorry!! xxxx

Thanks, Jemma. Unfortunately I was expecting it. It's all I know, sadly. I just feel like I'm never going to have a viable pregnancy. :cry:


----------



## MrsRose168

Jemma, forgot to congratulate you on the BFP! I could definitely see the lines in the second pic. Really hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## JemmaLouise

MrsRose168 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> Oh no MrsRose!! :hugs: I can't believe it :cry: I'm so sorry!! xxxx
> 
> Thanks, Jemma. Unfortunately I was expecting it. It's all I know, sadly. I just feel like I'm never going to have a viable pregnancy. :cry:Click to expand...

It's awful to think that's all you know, it shouldn't be like that, it's so unfair! One day you will have a viable pregnancy and you'll have that gorgeous baby in your arms xx :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

You will MrsRose. I have a friend who had three early losses before she had her first viable pregnancy. She has two healthy and totally adorable kids now and all the doctors ever found was "bad luck". I can't imagine what it's like losing three pregnancies in a row but it doesn't mean it's not going to happen for you! Are you going back to the doctors to have more bloods drawn?


----------



## lesondemavie

Jemma I can definitely see the lines in the second post. So exciting!

Rose I'm so sorry :hugs:. I'm glad your doctor is open to testing. Hope you get some answers soon.

Ttc hooray on the timing. Day before O has highest rates and it is what worked for us too! So sorry the pain is so bad. Hope you get some help soon :hugs:

Bcos I think we all get the worry. I po so many sticks with this first pg. Everything looked great, but still here I am. I'm hoping next time I can just let it be. It sucks but really all you can do is celebrate every day and hope for the best. Not sure if that helps, but we're all cheering for you!

Amyg - Glad you and DH worked it out. Some of my buddies on the ttc#1 boards use those herbs. I think it definitely helped make them more regular, but they're all still there trying going on 9+ months of ttc. No draw backs though from what I've heard.

AFM: I have an ultrasound tomorrow and followup with my ob to confirm that the mc completed. I'm not yet cleared for insertion (no tampons, no bd) but hoping if it's complete we'll get the green light on that. She did say to wait until my first period, but I will ask if that's just for dating or if we should use protection in the meantime. If it's just for dating we'll probably ntnp until my first period, and then if my hpts are stark BFNs after that I'll start back up on opks at least.


----------



## Amygdala

Lesondemavie, I think the suggestion to wait is partly based on dating and partly on a belief that the woman needs time to grief without stressing about ttc. But that's obviously highly individual and you know best when you're ready. The research says there's no medical reason to wait anyway if there are no other complications (like infection etc).


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> You will MrsRose. I have a friend who had three early losses before she had her first viable pregnancy. She has two healthy and totally adorable kids now and all the doctors ever found was "bad luck". I can't imagine what it's like losing three pregnancies in a row but it doesn't mean it's not going to happen for you! Are you going back to the doctors to have more bloods drawn?

Thanks, Amy--that gives me hope. Im assuming she'll have me come back in...probably depends on what Monday's results are though.


----------



## bcos21

lesondemavie said:


> Jemma I can definitely see the lines in the second post. So exciting!
> 
> Rose I'm so sorry :hugs:. I'm glad your doctor is open to testing. Hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> Ttc hooray on the timing. Day before O has highest rates and it is what worked for us too! So sorry the pain is so bad. Hope you get some help soon :hugs:
> 
> Bcos I think we all get the worry. I po so many sticks with this first pg. Everything looked great, but still here I am. I'm hoping next time I can just let it be. It sucks but really all you can do is celebrate every day and hope for the best. Not sure if that helps, but we're all cheering for you!
> 
> Amyg - Glad you and DH worked it out. Some of my buddies on the ttc#1 boards use those herbs. I think it definitely helped make them more regular, but they're all still there trying going on 9+ months of ttc. No draw backs though from what I've heard.
> 
> AFM: I have an ultrasound tomorrow and followup with my ob to confirm that the mc completed. I'm not yet cleared for insertion (no tampons, no bd) but hoping if it's complete we'll get the green light on that. She did say to wait until my first period, but I will ask if that's just for dating or if we should use protection in the meantime. If it's just for dating we'll probably ntnp until my first period, and then if my hpts are stark BFNs after that I'll start back up on opks at least.

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you're able to continue healing.

Mrsrose I'm so sorry things aren't going like we'd hope! Fingers crossed it was just diluted urine maybe?

Amygdala there's so much information to sort through its so hard to figure out what's what.

Ttc I hope this is the cycle for you!


----------



## Amygdala

I was wondering: I feel I've gotten quite close to you girls and you've been such a great support already. So I'd really like to get to know you better. But I try to be quite private online. I'll talk about the timing of sex and the colour of bleeding :haha: but I don't like to give too many personal details. So anyway, I was wondering if anyone would like to join me if I made us a secret Facebook group where we can have some privacy? Would be nice to know you all by name.


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> I was wondering: I feel I've gotten quite close to you girls and you've been such a great support already. So I'd really like to get to know you better. But I try to be quite private online. I'll talk about the timing of sex and the colour of bleeding :haha: but I don't like to give too many personal details. So anyway, I was wondering if anyone would like to join me if I made us a secret Facebook group where we can have some privacy? Would be nice to know you all by name.

Oh, yes, I would love that! I'm the same way about privacy and think that's a great idea. Plus, we can talk about whatever we want and won't have to worry about breaking the thread rules!


----------



## Amygdala

Pm'ed you my name MrsRose.


----------



## Amygdala

Took me a moment to figure this out. But if anyone who wants to join pm me their name or email address they use on Facebook, I can then add you all to a secret group that no-one else sees or has access to. :thumbup:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Amy that's a great idea, I'll pm you my email, you girls have really held me together by letting me obsess and fret whilst giving me some exceptional words of advice and much appreciated support :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

Up and running. :happydance: Jemma, you should have an invite on Facebook.


----------



## Mum2BKW

Hello ladies, can I join your thread? Miscarried at 11 weeks earlier this month, really hoping to get pregnant again quickly but don't think my hormones are settled enough to have much luck in this first cycle. Hubbie has been VERY keen though! Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## JemmaLouise

No invite :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yes please will pm you x x


----------



## JemmaLouise

Mum2BKW said:


> Hello ladies, can I join your thread? Miscarried at 11 weeks earlier this month, really hoping to get pregnant again quickly but don't think my hormones are settled enough to have much luck in this first cycle. Hubbie has been VERY keen though! Fingers crossed for all of us x

Hello there, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: have you had your negative test yet?


----------



## bcos21

pm'd you amygdala


----------



## Amygdala

Mum2BKW said:


> Hello ladies, can I join your thread? Miscarried at 11 weeks earlier this month, really hoping to get pregnant again quickly but don't think my hormones are settled enough to have much luck in this first cycle. Hubbie has been VERY keen though! Fingers crossed for all of us x

Sorry for your loss! But welcome! Did you have treatment for your mc? I had a d&c a month ago now and I think my hormones are just now really settling, although I did ovulate last month I think. Hope your recovery is fast and easy!

Bcos and mitchnorm, you should have invites. Somewhere. I think Jemma said they went to her emails?? TTC, sorry, I can't find you. :shrug: Maybe pm me your email for FB if you know what it is?


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala said:


> Mum2BKW said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, can I join your thread? Miscarried at 11 weeks earlier this month, really hoping to get pregnant again quickly but don't think my hormones are settled enough to have much luck in this first cycle. Hubbie has been VERY keen though! Fingers crossed for all of us x
> 
> Sorry for your loss! But welcome! Did you have treatment for your mc? I had a d&c a month ago now and I think my hormones are just now really settling, although I did ovulate last month I think. Hope your recovery is fast and easy!
> 
> Bcos and mitchnorm, you should have invites. Somewhere. I think Jemma said they went to her emails?? TTC, sorry, I can't find you. :shrug: Maybe pm me your email for FB if you know what it is?Click to expand...

Ok!


----------



## Mum2BKW

JemmaLouise said:


> Mum2BKW said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, can I join your thread? Miscarried at 11 weeks earlier this month, really hoping to get pregnant again quickly but don't think my hormones are settled enough to have much luck in this first cycle. Hubbie has been VERY keen though! Fingers crossed for all of us x
> 
> Hello there, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: have you had your negative test yet?Click to expand...

Thank you, it's so nice to 'meet' a group of kind ladies who are going through the same thing. We were only a few days off having our 12 week scan when I started to miscarry, and my local EPU couldn't book me for a scan for another 3 days by which point everything 'of interest' had gone so I have no idea at what point in the pregnancy the foetus stopped growing or whether there was ever a foetus at all. That makes it harder for me to deal with, I like to have information :(

Anyway - onwards and upwards! I tested last weekend and it was negative so as far as the doctor is concerned we are good to TTC again as soon as we feel ready (which is NOW!)


----------



## Mum2BKW

Amygdala said:


> Mum2BKW said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, can I join your thread? Miscarried at 11 weeks earlier this month, really hoping to get pregnant again quickly but don't think my hormones are settled enough to have much luck in this first cycle. Hubbie has been VERY keen though! Fingers crossed for all of us x
> 
> Sorry for your loss! But welcome! Did you have treatment for your mc? I had a d&c a month ago now and I think my hormones are just now really settling, although I did ovulate last month I think. Hope your recovery is fast and easy!Click to expand...

Thank you, no my mc was all natural (and horrendous). I haven't stopped spotting/bleeding lightly since though so even though we've done lots of BD'ing and I'm sure I had ovulation pains last week I'm not holding out much hope for this month.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Are you temping? or using opk's? 

I wouldn't take physical signs as ovulation as after a MC your body tries to regulate and mimics the symptoms :shrug: 

I can relate to not knowing the age of your bubs, when I had a MMC, no one told me how far I was even when I had to go a&e to have it all taken out due to excessive bleeding. 

But so long as you have had a -hpt you are set to move forward with ttc :)


----------



## Amygdala

I'm so sorry Mum2B. I had that experience with my first mmc. I started bleeding literally the day before my 12 week scan, without any warning. It's such a shock. And I'm sorry to hear you were so left alone with it. That's sadly been my experience, too. But Jemma is right, onwards and upwards!


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm starting to worry about my ultrasound tomorrow. I've had slight cramping on and off, alternating sides. I'm hoping it's just everything shrinking back down. The spotting is almost non-existent now. I never thought I'd be hoping so much to see nothing on an ultrasound...but here I am.


----------



## Mum2BKW

Thanks all :) My Hubbie was amazing and so were my colleagues at work which made such a difference, I still have a house full of flowers :) 

I don't know much about temping, could someone give me a brief overview of how it works? I ordered some cheap opk sticks from Amazon today so hopefully next month (assuming I have a period in the next couple of weeks) I can get a clearer idea of when to bd. Normally I'm a dead regular day 14 girl but it'll be reassuring with am the crazy hormones to know if things are back to normal...


----------



## JemmaLouise

lesondemavie said:


> I'm starting to worry about my ultrasound tomorrow. I've had slight cramping on and off, alternating sides. I'm hoping it's just everything shrinking back down. The spotting is almost non-existent now. I never thought I'd be hoping so much to see nothing on an ultrasound...but here I am.

:hugs: you'll be absolutely fine hun, cramping is normal, but it's strange how badly you crave not seeing signs of pregnancy when you MC, like when all of us were watching and egging on that BFN :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Mum2BKW said:


> Thanks all :) My Hubbie was amazing and so were my colleagues at work which made such a difference, I still have a house full of flowers :)
> 
> I don't know much about temping, could someone give me a brief overview of how it works? I ordered some cheap opk sticks from Amazon today so hopefully next month (assuming I have a period in the next couple of weeks) I can get a clearer idea of when to bd. Normally I'm a dead regular day 14 girl but it'll be reassuring with am the crazy hormones to know if things are back to normal...

I'm not an expert as I'm fairly new to temping but I have an alarm for 7AM each day for temp taking, if I wake within half hour before I still do a temp. I have a BBT which is to 2 decimal places and I temp vaginally as orally I had far too many fluctuations as evidenced by the start of my chart (to be honest, not as bad as I thought it would be :haha: ). I then record everything in fertility friend app on my phone alongside opk results and any other symptoms I'd been having. 

It's really made dealing with regulating myself a whole lot less stressful and I know where I am. Using that has helped me get my cautiously celebrated bfp :thumbup:


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi Mum2bkw, welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss. I just started temping this cycle too and I've found it really interesting and helpful to know what's going on with my body. I thought it would be a huge pain, but it's really not so bad and I actually look forward to seeing what my temp will be everyday. I'd recommend using Fertility Friend. They take care of putting your temps in a chart and they send daily emails teaching you about charting for the first few weeks. You'll have to let us know if you decide to temp.


----------



## JemmaLouise

So I'm trying to stay positive even though I'm feeling deflated. Did another frer this morning and whilst there is a line, it's definitely fainter than yesterday. Now last night I was up and down to the loo a couple of times so do you reckon that could be a factor of a fainter line? Aaagghhh this ttc thing is so annoying :dohh:


----------



## Mum2BKW

Jemma I've been told a few times that dilute urine can make a difference on early tests, which is why they like first morning pee best! Fingers crossed for you Xx


----------



## lesondemavie

Jemma - It could be a factor. After my first BFP, I promised I'd wait a few days before I tested again, but I caved and poas just 36 hours later. The line seemed fainter and I panicked, but I clung onto my positive digi and tested again with an frer 72 hours later. It was much darker, and I had beautiful line progression thereafter. Give it some time and try again.


----------



## JemmaLouise

well I think I got my line back, this was my smu, it's still faint but I am only 10dpo still... gonna give it a few days before testing again or I'm gonna go mad with these lines :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20160218_113039.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JemmaLouise

agh you can't even see it on here :cry:
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-17 07.38.45.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amygdala

Anyone else left who'd like to join the secret Facebook group? Pink? Lesondemavie? Anyone else? If you'd like to join, please pm me the email address you use on Facebook.


----------



## Amygdala

And Jemma, I can make out a pink shadow of a line in the first picture. Try not to get too obsessed with line darkness at this point. Still very early days.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'll get around to joining. Just have to figure out my email on there. Too busy being all anxious about my appointment. Woke up this morning early and just started crying. I really don't want to go back there just yet, but I know I need to.


----------



## Amygdala

:hugs: Yeah, going back isn't easy. I was so relieved that I didn't have to go to the labour ward for my d&c. One of the reasons I chose it actually as I have horrible memories of the labour ward where I had medical management for my first mmc. Different hospital luckily but I had to go back there for something else last year and even though that was 5 years later and it's not even the labour ward anymore, I still hated being there. 
But you've got this. It's another step towards moving on. When's your appointment? And do you get to go home and hide away for the rest of the day after? I find a good sitcom box set is your best friend in the aftermath of a mc.


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks Amyg, and yes a step in the right direction. We head out in an hour for the ultrasound, and then meet with my ob an hour after that. The ultrasound is so quick. Hoping they don't actually make me wait a whole hour for the followup with the ob. I do have work today, but I only have to see clients for about 3 hours. We'll see how I'm feeling after. I agree fluffy comedies are great right now.


----------



## Mum2BKW

Omg so true about the sitcoms, I got through 2 series of ER during my mc! George Clooney looked so young!


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> Thanks Amyg, and yes a step in the right direction. We head out in an hour for the ultrasound, and then meet with my ob an hour after that. The ultrasound is so quick. Hoping they don't actually make me wait a whole hour for the followup with the ob. I do have work today, but I only have to see clients for about 3 hours. We'll see how I'm feeling after. I agree fluffy comedies are great right now.

Good luck, Les!


----------



## lesondemavie

Lining and ovaries look good, so that's a relief. It was hard at first to be there, but thankfully there were so many women there for different appointments (like annuals or mammograms). The tech was good about letting me know that everything looked great right off the bat. Unfortunately, my ob is still recommending that we use protection in the meantime until I have my first regular period. I didn't really ask why. As much as I want to just jump right back in, I feel like should trust her. So maybe I'll wait until March when we're truly back to ttc to join the Facebook group. She said it will likely come a month from now, mid-March, but I'm hoping for early March since it's already been 2 weeks and I generally have shorter cycles.


----------



## Amygdala

Well, that's good news at least. No worries on the Facebook group but know that you're welcome any time, even if you're not ttc yet! How are you feeling, now the appointment's behind you?


----------



## lesondemavie

Relieved. As soon as the tech said that things looked really good it was a weight off my shoulders. I'm also completely done spotting today, so glad that reminder is gone. I know I'm welcome regardless just feeling a bit down about not being able to try again yet. I'll join when I'm ready :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm so glad the appointment went well les :hugs: that must be such a relief!! TTC is all about the waiting game isn't it but I'm sure you won't have to wait long until your next cycle starts ! 

How's everyone else? Gone a bit quiet since we moved over to Facebook :haha: like to keep this going a little as helps people that Google search MMC, I been doing it all morning on frers :haha: 

My update; slept crap last night, kept waking every 2 hours and was having the weirdest dreams about zombie wars :shrug: :haha: I'm clearly crazy !! Woke up this morning feeling very nauseated so left Neil feeling rather rejected after I declined his advances :haha: I know I said I'd wait to POAS again but I can't help it :haha: I know I'm trying to rush my body into giving me a really dark line but I get all panicky when I don't see results. I think my test is coming along alright for 11 dpo... thoughts??
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-19 09.20.35.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6









20160219_091150.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> I'm so glad the appointment went well les :hugs: that must be such a relief!! TTC is all about the waiting game isn't it but I'm sure you won't have to wait long until your next cycle starts !
> 
> How's everyone else? Gone a bit quiet since we moved over to Facebook :haha: like to keep this going a little as helps people that Google search MMC, I been doing it all morning on frers :haha:
> 
> My update; slept crap last night, kept waking every 2 hours and was having the weirdest dreams about zombie wars :shrug: :haha: I'm clearly crazy !! Woke up this morning feeling very nauseated so left Neil feeling rather rejected after I declined his advances :haha: I know I said I'd wait to POAS again but I can't help it :haha: I know I'm trying to rush my body into giving me a really dark line but I get all panicky when I don't see results. I think my test is coming along alright for 11 dpo... thoughts??

Yes, I agree--that line is looking good!


----------



## MrsRose168

lesondemavie said:


> Relieved. As soon as the tech said that things looked really good it was a weight off my shoulders. I'm also completely done spotting today, so glad that reminder is gone. I know I'm welcome regardless just feeling a bit down about not being able to try again yet. I'll join when I'm ready :)

Les, I'll join you in the wait. We're going to hold off for a cycle or two until we can get some answers.


----------



## lesondemavie

Jemma - I can see the line getting darker in the tweaked photo. Keep on feeding that poas addiction girl! :) I can't wait to see it get even darker! So exciting :)


----------



## Amygdala

Yeah, I can see the progression in the inverted pictures. :thumbup:

So, anyone daydreaming about Christmas with a newborn? I almost can't imagine having a tiny baby again. It's been so long and now it feels that even the mc was ages ago and it'll take a lifetime to actually get baby here. Hopefully that won't come true but even if I got pregnant next cycle and everything went well, it just seems to far in the future...


----------



## JemmaLouise

Neil and I were talking about this one's potential due date being very early November, it would be amazing to have a tiny bubs to take down south to my mums over Christmas... it's my favourite time if year and would be pure bliss!


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm kinda giving up hope on a 2016 baby with the waiting until March thing. Where is the cut off anyway? Thinking that, if AF comes early March, I'll maybe have 2 cycles with that as a shot. Seems like the odds are not in my favor. Thinking of early 2017 makes it seem so much further off, but that's ok. I just want it to happen whenever it happens.


----------



## Pink Petals

Amygdala said:


> Anyone else left who'd like to join the secret Facebook group? Pink? Lesondemavie? Anyone else? If you'd like to join, please pm me the email address you use on Facebook.

I PMd you my email. Did you try adding me in? :shrug:


----------



## Pink Petals

Jemma- progression looks fabulous. Congrats!

Mrs. Rose- so sorry. How frustrating and heart breaking. I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:

AFM- got blood results today and everything is still ok for now. :thumbup: Scan on Tuesday should hopefully be reassuring.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello stranger !! I'm glad everything is going good for you, I plan on harassing my doctors for fortnightly blood tests because I'm so scared of another MC :cry: hope to see you on the Facebook page soon xx


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry Pink! I saw your message but then completely forgot by the time I was near a computer. I tried just now but it didn't work, so have sent you a friend request instead.


----------



## MrsRose168

The dr responded and my HCG was still a 6 on Thursday--the same as Monday, and she thinks that's an indication that it was not a CP after all. She also said I could still come in on March 1st for genetic testing and blood clot testing as scheduled--no need to push it back.

The weird thing is that my HCG last month went back below 5 so I'm curious why/how my HCG is now at a 6. I'm trying to google if it's normal for HCG to fluctuate without being pregnant but haven't been able to find anything. I asked her that and if she had any concerns that my HCG wasn't below 5 since that's her normal threshold of completing a CP, so we'll see what she says. 

So weird!!!


----------



## Amygdala

Don't google. Seriously, no good can come of it. But I think you're fine. Blood tests are better than undone tests but there is still a margin of error. My guess would be that the one low test was a blip and you've always been at 6. I'm still getting squinty lines (as of last week anyway) so I wouldn't be surprised if my levels were similar to yours. Try not to worry!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> Don't google. Seriously, no good can come of it. But I think you're fine. Blood tests are better than undone tests but there is still a margin of error. My guess would be that the one low test was a blip and you've always been at 6. I'm still getting squinty lines (as of last week anyway) so I wouldn't be surprised if my levels were similar to yours. Try not to worry!

With my 2 previous CPs, my HCG went below 5 so I know it's not normal for me to be walking around at a 6. I also get stark white HPTs...I'm not one of those who always has squinters. Regardless, I'm not worrying about it--more curious than anything.

I started spotting last night but have yet to start bleeding. I started Pregnancy Prep this morning. It does lots of good things for fertility but I'm particularly hoping it will regulate my cycles b/c they can range from 25-39 days.


----------



## Mum2BKW

I feel really achey and pre - period today.... Part of me wants to poas just in case it's early symptoms but I'm at my mums and would have to wait until tomorrow. Also I told myself I wouldn't test until next weekend as I'm likely at least a week behind my 'usual' cycle. I have no willpower!!


----------



## IzzyNC

Hi ladies..AF got me:( I am CD6 today. I am so bummed because based on FF, luteal phase was only 8 days. It's usually a solid 13-14 days. I'm hoping this is just because my hormones are all wacky from the miscarriage and D&C. Has anyone else had an experience like this before? I just got a bulk package of IC's (ovulation and pregnancy tests:happydance:) from Amazon...I'm ready to go pee-on-a-stick crazy this next cycle and hope that my hormones are leveling out!


----------



## Amygdala

Hey, we're cycle buddies. :D cd7 here. My luteal phase was also pretty short at 10 days. Have ordered some vitex in the hope of helping it along but it hasn't arrived yet. I'm also hoping it was just a d&c cycle thing and will adjust by itself anyway. Here's hoping we both do better on the luteal front this month!


----------



## TTC74

At only 5 DPO, this can't be right can it? With some tweaking, I def see a pink line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsRose168

TTC74 said:


> At only 5 DPO, this can't be right can it? With some tweaking, I def see a pink line.

I see a line there but seems too early for implantation to have already occurred, but I'm sure stranger things have happened! FX for you!


----------



## lesondemavie

I agree. I see a line, but it seems way too early. Looking at your chart, it seems unlikely that you just O'd earlier than you thought. I'm scratching my head ttc. FX that you're just an exception to the rule and that line gets darker!


----------



## TTC74

Some 6 DPO spotting. I would think I was getting a period but it's brown spotting and my temp isn't down. So, at 6 DPO, I'm leaning towards IB. Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## JemmaLouise

fx'ed TTC.. let's hope it's IB :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Oh, TTC, everything crossed for you!


----------



## MrsRose168

Good luck, TTC! 

AFM, I heard back from the doctor and she said some people have what is called phantom hcg, elevated hcg even though not pregnant. She didn't say what caused the hcg to go up a bit from my last blood draw. Very strange! In any case, I am glad that it wasn't another CP.


----------



## Amygdala

That's good news MrsRose. I guess post-mc bodies have a lot to sort out hormonaly. Not really that surprising that you get weird fluctuations, but frustrating all the same. 

TTC, what's your plan of action? I take it you're testing again tomorrow?

ASM, ewcm on cd8. What gives?? I'm taking EPO and grapefruit juice but didn't expect a huge effect on cycle length. But now I'm thinking I should start using opks so I don't wake up to a surprise temp spike. Temps are all over the place anyway though. Don't know if it's me, my bad sleep or the thermometer. Ho hum..


----------



## MrsRose168

Amygdala said:


> That's good news MrsRose. I guess post-mc bodies have a lot to sort out hormonaly. Not really that surprising that you get weird fluctuations, but frustrating all the same.
> 
> TTC, what's your plan of action? I take it you're testing again tomorrow?
> 
> ASM, ewcm on cd8. What gives?? I'm taking EPO and grapefruit juice but didn't expect a huge effect on cycle length. But now I'm thinking I should start using opks so I don't wake up to a surprise temp spike. Temps are all over the place anyway though. Don't know if it's me, my bad sleep or the thermometer. Ho hum..

Yes, I guess you never know what to expect post-MC! 

That's exciting that the juice and EPO are working! I'm curious to see if it actually changes your O date or if you just start producing EWCM much earlier. What CD did you O last time?


----------



## lesondemavie

So glad it wasn't another cp Rose. Fx for the next cycle!

Ewcm is always good Amyg. Fx this is your cycle!


----------



## Amygdala

Last cycle was my first after the d&c so doesn't count. I think it was cd18 or so? Normally anywhere between cd 12 and 14 is normal for me. But yeah, all good changes this month.


----------



## TTC74

Amygdala said:


> That's good news MrsRose. I guess post-mc bodies have a lot to sort out hormonaly. Not really that surprising that you get weird fluctuations, but frustrating all the same.
> 
> TTC, what's your plan of action? I take it you're testing again tomorrow?
> 
> ASM, ewcm on cd8. What gives?? I'm taking EPO and grapefruit juice but didn't expect a huge effect on cycle length. But now I'm thinking I should start using opks so I don't wake up to a surprise temp spike. Temps are all over the place anyway though. Don't know if it's me, my bad sleep or the thermometer. Ho hum..

Of COURSE I'm going to test again tomorrow. It seems so ridiculous given how early I am, but with the possible IB this early, it seems possible that I could get an early BFP. I'm going to be really rocked off if it just so happens that I've developed pre-AF spotting.


----------



## bcos21

Cheering everyone on!!


----------



## mitchnorm

So 8dpo here and BFN this morning. Not surprising. Although I do feel a bit gaggy and tonight I have what feels like AF cramps but I'm only day 24.. ..normal cycle 29 and post d&c last was 33. WeirdNess. ....


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! Bfn at 7 DPO. Shocking, I know. With all the brown spotting, I can't help but bee optimistic, though. I almost wish I didn't get the spotting so that I hadn't got my hopes up.


----------



## JemmaLouise

fx'ed for all you gals... sending lots of dust :dust:


----------



## IzzyNC

How's the cycle going? I'm CD17 today with no sign of EWCM yet:/ I think I have another LONG cycle ahead of me. And to top it all off, DH is having second thoughts about wanting to try again so soon. I'm totally on the opposite page and want to try again this cycle. I know we need to be in it together and support each other but it's just so hard. 



Amygdala said:


> Hey, we're cycle buddies. :D cd7 here. My luteal phase was also pretty short at 10 days. Have ordered some vitex in the hope of helping it along but it hasn't arrived yet. I'm also hoping it was just a d&c cycle thing and will adjust by itself anyway. Here's hoping we both do better on the luteal front this month!


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Izzy! I'm 3dpo now. Not getting excited about this cycle. I somehow have a feeling that it'll be a 2017 baby for us. I'm sorry you and DH aren't on the same page. Does he feel strongly about waiting?


----------



## TTC74

I'm sorry Izzy. That stinks that the two of you aren't on the same page. Marriage and ttc can really take it out of you, can't it? 

AFM - I'm not sure if I'll even be in the game this month. I have an appt with a neurosurgeon on Monday about a herniated cervical disc that I have. If we are scheduling surgery, it depends on when it can be scheduled. If we can schedule it immediately so that I think I can be off narcotics by 7 DPO or so, I'll go for it this month. If I can't get in that window, though. I'll probably be out this month. 

Also, I can't help but remember that my oldest dd is getting married Mar 25th. I'd hate to be in an ugly post-surgical collar for her wedding. So, if we are going to schedule it immediately, I'll be asking if it's safe for me to pop off the collar for 20-40 mins for pics! I sure hope it will be. I sure hope it will be. I don't want to be forced to make a decision between staying in pain longer or making my dd's wedding pics ugly!


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies :flower: Is it too late for me to join in? I 'know' some of you from around B&B but haven't felt ready to officially declare myself as TTC until this week 8-[

I've got 2 boys (6 and 4) and have had three losses (early mc in 2009, twin mmc in 2010 and partial molar in 2013) and have just been diagnosed with PCOS. I've been referred to recurrent miscarriage clinic and just had a whole ruck of bloods taken on Monday for that and will be going back in July for the results but in the meantime we've been NTNP since christmas. We usually fall pregnant within 1-3 cycles so am honestly surprised to not be pregnant already but am wondering if I'm even ovulating because of my pcos, so thinking ttc number 3 is going to be even more complicated than I'd imagined :wacko: Also TERRIFIED of another molar (obviously, as those of you who've had one know how it is) but trying to tell myself it's unlikely...

Anyway, I'd love to join you if you'll have me?!


----------



## mitchnorm

Rebaby said:


> Hello ladies :flower: Is it too late for me to join in? I 'know' some of you from around B&B but haven't felt ready to officially declare myself as TTC until this week 8-[
> 
> I've got 2 boys (6 and 4) and have had three losses (early mc in 2009, twin mmc in 2010 and partial molar in 2013) and have just been diagnosed with PCOS. I've been referred to recurrent miscarriage clinic and just had a whole ruck of bloods taken on Monday for that and will be going back in July for the results but in the meantime we've been NTNP since christmas. We usually fall pregnant within 1-3 cycles so am honestly surprised to not be pregnant already but am wondering if I'm even ovulating because of my pcos, so thinking ttc number 3 is going to be even more complicated than I'd imagined :wacko: Also TERRIFIED of another molar (obviously, as those of you who've had one know how it is) but trying to tell myself it's unlikely...
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to join you if you'll have me?!

I think I recognize you from a molar pregnancy thread.:happydance: welcome!!!
I had a partial molar last July (detected after d&c when HB stopped at 9 weeks:cry:). Since then I have unfortunately had two further losses - one again at 9 weeks (HB just stopped) Xmas eve - fortunately that wasn't a molar. I fell pregnant again last month but naturally miscarried at 5 weeks. Feeling disheartened but I know at my age (42) there are very few good eggs around - hopeful I will catch one one day x x x Good luck to you


----------



## TTC74

Rebaby said:


> Hello ladies :flower: Is it too late for me to join in? I 'know' some of you from around B&B but haven't felt ready to officially declare myself as TTC until this week 8-[
> 
> I've got 2 boys (6 and 4) and have had three losses (early mc in 2009, twin mmc in 2010 and partial molar in 2013) and have just been diagnosed with PCOS. I've been referred to recurrent miscarriage clinic and just had a whole ruck of bloods taken on Monday for that and will be going back in July for the results but in the meantime we've been NTNP since christmas. We usually fall pregnant within 1-3 cycles so am honestly surprised to not be pregnant already but am wondering if I'm even ovulating because of my pcos, so thinking ttc number 3 is going to be even more complicated than I'd imagined :wacko: Also TERRIFIED of another molar (obviously, as those of you who've had one know how it is) but trying to tell myself it's unlikely...
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to join you if you'll have me?!

Welcome. Sorry to hear your about your struggles. I've had one ectopic and one MMC at 9 weeks when the heart stopped beating and the baby only measured at 6 weeks. At 41 with super low AMH, I know I too am fighting an uphill battle. Still keeping my fingers crossed though since, as I'm sure you all can understand, my heart is completely invested in this.


----------



## MrsRose168

Rebaby said:


> Hello ladies :flower: Is it too late for me to join in? I 'know' some of you from around B&B but haven't felt ready to officially declare myself as TTC until this week 8-[
> 
> I've got 2 boys (6 and 4) and have had three losses (early mc in 2009, twin mmc in 2010 and partial molar in 2013) and have just been diagnosed with PCOS. I've been referred to recurrent miscarriage clinic and just had a whole ruck of bloods taken on Monday for that and will be going back in July for the results but in the meantime we've been NTNP since christmas. We usually fall pregnant within 1-3 cycles so am honestly surprised to not be pregnant already but am wondering if I'm even ovulating because of my pcos, so thinking ttc number 3 is going to be even more complicated than I'd imagined :wacko: Also TERRIFIED of another molar (obviously, as those of you who've had one know how it is) but trying to tell myself it's unlikely...
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to join you if you'll have me?!

Welcome, though I'm sorry you're finding yourself here. It's great that they're doing extensive testing but why in the world is it going to take 3 months to get your results? That seems crazy!


----------



## Rebaby

mitchnorm said:


> I think I recognize you from a molar pregnancy thread.:happydance: welcome!!!
> I had a partial molar last July (detected after d&c when HB stopped at 9 weeks:cry:). Since then I have unfortunately had two further losses - one again at 9 weeks (HB just stopped) Xmas eve - fortunately that wasn't a molar. I fell pregnant again last month but naturally miscarried at 5 weeks. Feeling disheartened but I know at my age (42) there are very few good eggs around - hopeful I will catch one one day x x x Good luck to you

Hello, yes I recognise your name and avatar too :wave: So sorry to hear you've had another loss recently :-( 
I feel the same way re: eggs, since pcos effects both the quality and how often they're actually released- I feel like the chances of catching the first good one out of the gate are surely quite low, and I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for another loss, although it's a hard thing to get your head around...:wacko: Anyway thanks for the welcome back, and I hope your next :bfp: is a sticky one



TTC74 said:


> Welcome. Sorry to hear your about your struggles. I've had one ectopic and one MMC at 9 weeks when the heart stopped beating and the baby only measured at 6 weeks. At 41 with super low AMH, I know I too am fighting an uphill battle. Still keeping my fingers crossed though since, as I'm sure you all can understand, my heart is completely invested in this.

Thank you :flower: and I'm so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs:



MrsRose168 said:


> Welcome, though I'm sorry you're finding yourself here. It's great that they're doing extensive testing but why in the world is it going to take 3 months to get your results? That seems crazy!

Thank you :flower: I think the 3 months is because of how busy the clinic is, rather than that's how long the results take- I certainly can't imagine any of the bloods taking that long anyway! And it is mainly bloods that they're testing- along with an ultrasound scan. Then the Dr reviews all the results and sees us in July to discuss the findings and make a plan :thumbup: Although honestly, being totally truthful I am kind of hoping we are already pregnant by that point and that they haven't found anything and that we'll just be given the all-clear...but obviously that's my dream scenario, and it isn't necessarily going to play out like that :rolleyes:


----------



## MrsRose168

Rebaby said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I think I recognize you from a molar pregnancy thread.:happydance: welcome!!!
> I had a partial molar last July (detected after d&c when HB stopped at 9 weeks:cry:). Since then I have unfortunately had two further losses - one again at 9 weeks (HB just stopped) Xmas eve - fortunately that wasn't a molar. I fell pregnant again last month but naturally miscarried at 5 weeks. Feeling disheartened but I know at my age (42) there are very few good eggs around - hopeful I will catch one one day x x x Good luck to you
> 
> Hello, yes I recognise your name and avatar too :wave: So sorry to hear you've had another loss recently :-(
> I feel the same way re: eggs, since pcos effects both the quality and how often they're actually released- I feel like the chances of catching the first good one out of the gate are surely quite low, and I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for another loss, although it's a hard thing to get your head around...:wacko: Anyway thanks for the welcome back, and I hope your next :bfp: is a sticky one
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome. Sorry to hear your about your struggles. I've had one ectopic and one MMC at 9 weeks when the heart stopped beating and the baby only measured at 6 weeks. At 41 with super low AMH, I know I too am fighting an uphill battle. Still keeping my fingers crossed though since, as I'm sure you all can understand, my heart is completely invested in this.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: and I'm so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, though I'm sorry you're finding yourself here. It's great that they're doing extensive testing but why in the world is it going to take 3 months to get your results? That seems crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: I think the 3 months is because of how busy the clinic is, rather than that's how long the results take- I certainly can't imagine any of the bloods taking that long anyway! And it is mainly bloods that they're testing- along with an ultrasound scan. Then the Dr reviews all the results and sees us in July to discuss the findings and make a plan :thumbup: Although honestly, being totally truthful I am kind of hoping we are already pregnant by that point and that they haven't found anything and that we'll just be given the all-clear...but obviously that's my dream scenario, and it isn't necessarily going to play out like that :rolleyes:Click to expand...

Wow, that just seems like an excruciatingly long time to make someone wait, especially in these circumstances. I hope you get pregnant before that too. Some of us take Ubiquinol for egg health. Have you tried that?


----------

